# Turkish PM Erdogan : Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt



## moonlite0220

Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has asked the United States to prevent Israel from meddling in the popular revolution in Egypt.


"Israel must under no circumstance interfere" in what is happening in Egypt, Turkish daily Hurriyet quoted Erdogan as saying on Monday.

edited for copyright

PressTV - Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt: Erdogan

Turkey has ALWAYS spoken the truth


----------



## Sallow

What a stupid thing to say..


----------



## Sunni Man

I am very happy to see Turkey standing up against Israel and the Zionists.


----------



## Two Thumbs

moonlite0220 said:


> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has asked the United States to prevent Israel from meddling in the popular revolution in Egypt.  We should tell him to fuck off and stay out of our business.
> 
> 
> "Israel must under no circumstance interfere" in what is happening in Egypt, Turkish daily Hurriyet quoted Erdogan as saying on Monday.  What's it to him?
> 
> The Turkish leader made the remark on the way back from Syria, where he attended the opening ceremony of a joint construction project, dubbed the "Friendship Dam."
> 
> Erdogan said he had asked US President Barack Obama and Greek Prime Minister George Papandreou to intervene to stop a possible last-ditch effort by Israel to turn the tide against protesters demanding the ouster of Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak.  There was no effort by Israel to turn any tide?
> 
> The paper interpreted Erdogan's reference to the Greek leader as indicative of a possible deal between Tel Aviv and Athens to cozy up to each other in an effort to give the appearance that they are standing together against Turkey."  Paranoia.
> 
> Many Israeli leaders have voiced concerns over the widespread revolt in Egypt, fearing the prospect of losing a three-decade-long ally and a key partner in their blockade of the Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.
> 
> On Wednesday, Erdogan expressed Ankara's support for the current democratic movement in Egypt, urging Mubarak to respect his people's desire for change and step down immediately. getting rid of a dictator doesn't mean they will get democracy.
> 
> In an official letter on Tuesday, Egyptian Foreign Minister Ahmed Aboul Gheit protested at the call, urging Turkey not to publish more statements that can harm the relations between the two countries. Good to see they are not all a bunch of nuts.
> 
> According to the UN estimates, more than 300 people have been killed and many others have been injured during anti-Mubarak protests which now enter the third consecutive week.
> 
> PressTV - Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt: Erdogan
> 
> Turkey has ALWAYS spoken the truth



seems like they are faking a stance on something they hope will happen but don't know if it is or is not.


----------



## High_Gravity

Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> What a stupid thing to say..



Taking a strong stance on an assumption.

What a nut job this pres is.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.



How many of those countries are they occupying?


----------



## Sallow

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.



Well they were "meddling" in Iraq chasing after PKK terrorists. I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those countries are they occupying?
Click to expand...


Whos talking about occupying? Israel doesn't occupy Egypt, you don't have to occupy a country to influence it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were "meddling" in Iraq chasing after PKK terrorists. I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.



Most of those countries mess with each other.  hoping they can gain something from the other while not loosing anything themselves.

Turkey has gone muslim and will join the other muslims in using Israel as thier whipping boy for re-election.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Whos talking about occupying? Israel doesn't occupy Egypt, you don't have to occupy a country to influence it.



My point is that dicking around in other countries' affairs has never stopped the United States from telling others what to do, so I don't see why anybody should single out Turkey for criticism in this case.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos talking about occupying? Israel doesn't occupy Egypt, you don't have to occupy a country to influence it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that dicking around in other countries' affairs has never stopped the United States from telling others what to do, so I don't see why anybody should single out Turkey for criticism in this case.
Click to expand...


The point is Turkey is criticzing Israel for being involved in Egypts affairs when it does the same thing in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan. Turkey is doing just as much "dicking around" as Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> . I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.



Turkey is going in the right direction; back to it's Islamic roots.


----------



## moonlite0220

Turkey's role has always been positive in many areas and its statements are always fair. 

The Turkish PM has won the hearts of many muslim and non-muslim arabs for his honesty and courage in standing up against the israel brutality. 
He is a man of his word. may God bless him.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were "meddling" in Iraq chasing after PKK terrorists. I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
Click to expand...


My Dad fought along side them in the Korean War.

"The only problem with them at your flank was keeping up with them during the advance."

-------------

"We had a shortage of blood once.  A call for volunteers went out just after lunch.  A few of us gave, then about 2 in the morning 5 truck loads of Turks showed up and gave.  We shot the breeze with a few that spoke English, then one pulled a knife out, stabbed into his hand, looked us all in the eye, then slowly dragged it across his palm.  When he was done, he just wrapped it in a hanky.  We asked the guy that could translate; "What they hell was that about?"  He said; "He just wanted to prove that he was as tough as you Americans.".....  My Dad


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is going in the right direction; back to it's Islamic roots.
Click to expand...


It's roots are Christian.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were "meddling" in Iraq chasing after PKK terrorists. I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Dad fought along side them in the Korean War.
> 
> "The only problem with them at your flank was keeping up with them during the advance."
> 
> -------------
> 
> "We had a shortage of blood once.  A call for volunteers went out just after lunch.  A few of us gave, then about 2 in the morning 5 truck loads of Turks showed up and gave.  We shot the breeze with a few that spoke English, then one pulled a knife out, stabbed into his hand, looked us all in the eye, then slowly dragged it across his palm.  When he was done, he just wrapped it in a hanky.  We asked the guy that could translate; "What they hell was that about?"  He said; "He just wanted to prove that he was as tough as you Americans.".....  My Dad
Click to expand...


I didn't even know Turks were involved in the Korean War, interesting.


----------



## California Girl

Apparently, the OP is so stupid that she cannot follow the most basic forum rules of not pasting a whole article.


----------



## Two Thumbs

moonlite0220 said:


> Turkey's role has always been positive in many areas and its statements are always fair.
> 
> The Turkish PM has won the hearts of many muslim and non-muslim arabs for his honesty and courage in standing up against the israel brutality.
> He is a man of his word. may God bless him.



Same here.

I much prefer my brutality to come from muslims.  Filthy jew brutality just aint kosher.


----------



## Jroc

Simply by making that statement, he wants Israel to be involved in the discussion. So to me P.M. Erdogan&#8217;s purpose is to get Israel involved so as too use them to get an outcome that he would prefer. It's done the Mid-east all the time when these leaders seek legitimacy they use Israel as a means to do it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Blah Blah Blah! Muslims are so fucking obsessed with Israel. My God,it's a tiny little strip of land with a tiny population. Yet Muslims freak out and obsess over them on a daily basis. Israel is absolutely no threat to take over the Middle East or Turkey for God's sake. So what's with the hateful obsession from Muslims? Have these people even looked at a Globe or a Map? Israel is a tiny tiny little strip of land. So why can't the Muslims just get over it and leave them alone? All these huge Muslims Nations obsessing over such a tiny little nation is just so silly & bizarre. 

There should have been a Peace Deal a long time ago between the Palestinians and Israelis. It's the outside interference from surrounding Muslim Nations that has prevented this from happening. Just let the Jews have their tiny little strip of Land and leave them alone. There is no reason for these huge Muslim Nations to be so obsessed with Israel. They really do need to get over their petty hate & bigotry and work for a Peace Deal. Israel is there to stay. Time for the Muslims to get over it and accept this. It's time for Peace.


----------



## Sunni Man

Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.



Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Two Thumbs

LibocalypseNow said:


> Blah Blah Blah! Muslims are so fucking obsessed with Israel. My God,it's a tiny little strip of land with a tiny population. Yet Muslims freak out and obsess over them on a daily basis. Israel is absolutely no threat to take over the Middle East or Turkey for God's sake. So what's with the hateful obsession from Muslims? Have these people even looked at a Globe or a Map? Israel is a tiny tiny little strip of land. So why can't the Muslims just get over it and leave them alone? All these huge Muslims Nations obsessing over such a tiny little nation is just so silly & bizarre.
> 
> There should have been a Peace Deal a long time ago between the Palestinians and Israelis. It's the outside interference from surrounding Muslim Nations that has prevented this from happening. Just let the Jews have their tiny little strip of Land and leave them alone. There is no reason for these huge Muslim Nations to be so obsessed with Israel. They really do need to get over their petty hate & bigotry and work for a Peace Deal. Israel is there to stay. Time for the Muslims to get over it and accept this. It's time for Peace.



It's b/c the population of that tiny strip of land kicked all thier asses, at the same time in just a few days.

That kind of beat down is just a thorn in thier asses.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Apparently, the OP is so stupid that she cannot follow the most basic forum rules of not pasting a whole article.



thats all you got lol
i wanted people to read the whole article unlike you americans who only tell people what you want them to know thats why you are being misled by your govt, tricky bitch.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel? It's pure Racism. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> I didn't even know Turks were involved in the Korean War, interesting.


My Father was in the Korean War and fought with the Turkish Army also.

*Turkey's Participation in the Korean War.*

The Korean War has been called America's forgotten war, a vaguely remembered and unpopular police action that took place between the glorious victories of the Second World War and the ignominious defeat of Viet Nam. But if the Korean War occupies only a small place in the popular memory, the role played by Turkey in the war has been almost entirely forgotten. In the United States, few who did not fight in Korea seem to remember the Turks were there at all. This really becomes apparent if you happen to be up at three in the morning watching M*A*S*H reruns hoping to go to sleep. Turkish soldiers rarely figure in the scripts of M*A*S*H, and when they do, their image is ambiguous. It is not entirely clear whose side they are on. Turkey's involvement in the Korean War is not seen by Turks as being a major event in their recent history. A few blocks from the Ankara train station there is a monument to those who died in the Korean War. The monument is unobtrusive, a fact of life, but not a major feature of the landscape.

Yet Turkey's participation in the Korean War was a crucial point in recent Turkish history. Indeed, the decision to participate in the Korean War was an important aspect of a re-evaluation of Turkey's place in international politics and economics that emerged at the end of the Second World War. It came along with reconsideration of the meaning of westernization, democracy, civil-military relations, secularization and the role of Islam in society, the role of the state in the economy and state interference in social and cultural affairs. Participation in the war ended nearly 30 years of a policy of non-involvement in international conflicts, while this period laid the foundation of debates within Turkey, not only on domestic but also on foreign affairs, that continue even today.

Forgotten Brigade of the Forgotten War: Turkey's Participation in the Korean War. - Middle Eastern Studies | HighBeam Research - FREE trial


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.



and before that they were Christians.

It took the sword to convert people to islam.


----------



## Sunni Man

Two Thumbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and before that they were Christians.
> 
> It took the sword to convert people to islam.
Click to expand...

No different that the Christians who used the sword to convert people to Christianity.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Seriously,i'm beginning to think Muslims are just a bunch of whiny,cowardly little babies. So obsessed with such a tiny little strip of Land with such a tiny population? And why is Israel Turkey's concern? Why don't they just mind their own business and worry about their own country? It really is so perplexing to me watching so many huge Muslim Nations obsessing over and fearing such a tiny country. It's time for these Muslim nations to quit whining and just leave Israel alone. There will not be another Holocaust. The Jews will not allow that to happen again. So it's time for Muslims to get over their Holocaust fantasies and simply make peace with Israel. The Jews really are there to stay. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel?* It's pure Racism*. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!


Israel is going to fall one day; and fall hard.

Israel is a criminal state and it is wrong to make deals with criminals.   

btw the Jews aren't a race; they are part of a religion called Judiasm.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Seriously,i'm beginning to think Muslims are just a bunch of whiny,cowardly little babies. So obsessed with such a tiny little strip of Land with such a tiny population? And why is Israel Turkey's concern? Why don't they just mind their own business and worry about their own country? It really is so perplexing to me watching so many huge Muslim Nations obsessing over and fearing such a tiny country. It's time for these Muslim nations to quit whining and just leave Israel alone. There will not be another Holocaust. The Jews will not allow that to happen again. So it's time for Muslims to get over their Holocaust fantasies and simply make peace with Israel. The Jews really are there to stay. That's just the way it is.



The thing is, Israel has a right to be concerned. They are neighbors with Egypt and have a right to be concerned about what is happening next door, if a revolution swept across Mexico of course the US would be concerned about it. plus Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Turkey's roots are actually more Christian than Muslim. They were a Christian Nation much longer than they've been a Muslim Nation. But besides that,why is Turkey so obsessed with Israel? It's really none of their business. They should just stop interfering.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Turkey's roots are actually more Christian than Muslim. They were a Christian Nation longer than they've been a Muslim Nation. But besides that,why is Turkey so obsessed with Israel? It's really none of their business. They should just stop interfering.



Turkey is the one who sent that flotilla to Gaza and started an international incident, Turkey wants to kick up dust with the Israelis for some reason, probably a dick swinging contest.


----------



## moonlite0220

LibocalypseNow said:


> It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel? It's pure Racism. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!



when it comes to obsession, the americans are the MOST obsessed people with Israel. the american govt works day and night to make sure israel is safe but their work always goes with the wind. 

the website below is american and it exposes the billions of dollars america spends on israel instead of spending them on poor american families. 

The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers 

who is obsessed with israel now?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and before that they were Christians.
> 
> It took the sword to convert people to islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No different that the Christians who used the sword to convert people to Christianity.
Click to expand...


When it came to the region, they didn't use the sword, they used books and teachings.  When islam came, it came with death.  When chritianity came back, it came with a sword, true.  and of course, islam came back with swords, and so on.


----------



## Sunni Man

In Islam there is what's called the "Ummah"

Ummah means the community/brotherhood of muslim people world wide.

The Palestinian people are part of this Ummah.

And thus must be defended by all true Muslims against aggression and oppression.


----------



## Two Thumbs

LibocalypseNow said:


> Turkey's roots are actually more Christian than Muslim. They were a Christian Nation much longer than they've been a Muslim Nation. But besides that,why is Turkey so obsessed with Israel? It's really none of their business. They should just stop interfering.



They are sunni muslims.  Letting people not be muslims isn't something they can do.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel? It's pure Racism. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when it comes to obsession, the americans are the MOST obsessed people with Israel. the american govt works day and night to make sure israel is safe but their work always goes with the wind.
> 
> the website below is american and it exposes the billions of dollars america spends on israel instead of spending them on poor american families.
> 
> The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers
> 
> who is obsessed with israel now?
Click to expand...


Yea ok. Just more Blah Blah Blah! All these huge surrounding Muslim Nations so obsessed with such a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous and bizarre. It's all hate & bigotry. There isn't going to be another Holocaust. The Jews wont go down so easily next time around. So it's time for the Muslims to put away their Holocaust fantasies once and for all. It just aint gonna happen. Just leave that little country alone and make Peace with them. It's time.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> when it comes to obsession, the americans are the MOST obsessed people with Israel. the american govt works day and night to make sure israel is safe but their work always goes with the wind.


Saddly, America has a totally Z.O.G. (Zionist Occupied Government) that is run and directed by Israel and the Jews in the U.S. government.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously,i'm beginning to think Muslims are just a bunch of whiny,cowardly little babies. So obsessed with such a tiny little strip of Land with such a tiny population? And why is Israel Turkey's concern? Why don't they just mind their own business and worry about their own country? It really is so perplexing to me watching so many huge Muslim Nations obsessing over and fearing such a tiny country. It's time for these Muslim nations to quit whining and just leave Israel alone. There will not be another Holocaust. The Jews will not allow that to happen again. So it's time for Muslims to get over their Holocaust fantasies and simply make peace with Israel. The Jews really are there to stay. That's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, Israel has a right to be concerned. They are neighbors with Egypt and have a right to be concerned about what is happening next door, if a revolution swept across Mexico of course the US would be concerned about it. plus Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything.
Click to expand...


you keep saying the same stupid thing "Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything"

Turkey did not assassinate anyone in Lebanon. it did not rain Iraq and Afghanistan with bombs and missiles. it did not open up a prison for humiliating the iraqis like abu graib. the turkish soldiers have no pictures on the internet exposing their crimes against humanity. 

we want turkey to interfere in our business. they are not only our friends. they are our family and we consider them as if they are our flesh and blood.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> In Islam there is what's called the "Ummah"
> 
> Ummah means the community/brotherhood of muslim people world wide.
> 
> The Palestinian people are part of this Ummah.
> 
> And thus must be defended by all true Muslims against aggression and oppression.



What complete and utter bullshit.

The Pals left Israel and entered other countries, each country forced them back into Israel.

Why?

B/c Ummah is utter bullshit compared to thier hatred for anything not muslim.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously,i'm beginning to think Muslims are just a bunch of whiny,cowardly little babies. So obsessed with such a tiny little strip of Land with such a tiny population? And why is Israel Turkey's concern? Why don't they just mind their own business and worry about their own country? It really is so perplexing to me watching so many huge Muslim Nations obsessing over and fearing such a tiny country. It's time for these Muslim nations to quit whining and just leave Israel alone. There will not be another Holocaust. The Jews will not allow that to happen again. So it's time for Muslims to get over their Holocaust fantasies and simply make peace with Israel. The Jews really are there to stay. That's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, Israel has a right to be concerned. They are neighbors with Egypt and have a right to be concerned about what is happening next door, if a revolution swept across Mexico of course the US would be concerned about it. plus Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep saying the same stupid thing "Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything"
> 
> Turkey did not assassinate anyone in Lebanon. it did not rain Iraq and Afghanistan with bombs and missiles. it did not open up a prison for humiliating the iraqis like abu graib. the turkish soldiers have no pictures on the internet exposing their crimes against humanity.
> 
> we want turkey to interfere in our business. they are not only our friends. they are our family and we consider them as if they are our flesh and blood.
Click to expand...


Yes because Turkey pretends their indescretions never happened, just like with the Armenians and Kurds, give me a break. And who the fuck are you to say Turkey has a right to be in peoples business?


----------



## Sunni Man

Two Thumbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> and before that they were Christians.
> 
> It took the sword to convert people to islam.
> 
> 
> 
> No different that the Christians who used the sword to convert people to Christianity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it came to the region, they didn't use the sword, they used books and teachings.
Click to expand...

LOL, son you need to read a few history books.   

The Indians of North and South America are a perfect example of Christianity being spread by the sword.

The Spanish were particularly brutal in their conversion of indigenous Indians to Christianity.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when it comes to obsession, the americans are the MOST obsessed people with Israel. the american govt works day and night to make sure israel is safe but their work always goes with the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> Saddly, America has a totally Z.O.G. (Zionist Occupied Government) that is run and directed by Israel and the Jews in the U.S. government.
Click to expand...


We're so awful, and yet you won't leave. Hypocrite. Put your money where your mouth is and move to an Islamic state. Hell, I've even offered to pay your air fare. Serious offer. Go. We do not need your anti-semitic ass in the US.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Just look at a Globe or a Map and you'll get the true perspective on just how tiny Israel really is. So why are all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations so obsessed with and scared of them? It just makes no sense. It's all just petty hate & bigotry. These Muslims Nations should just make their Peace with Israel and call it a day. All this hate just isn't necessary. Another Holocaust will not be accepted by the Jews or the World for that matter. So just give it up Muslims. It aint gonna happen. Make Peace with Israel.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, Israel has a right to be concerned. They are neighbors with Egypt and have a right to be concerned about what is happening next door, if a revolution swept across Mexico of course the US would be concerned about it. plus Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep saying the same stupid thing "Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything"
> 
> Turkey did not assassinate anyone in Lebanon. it did not rain Iraq and Afghanistan with bombs and missiles. it did not open up a prison for humiliating the iraqis like abu graib. the turkish soldiers have no pictures on the internet exposing their crimes against humanity.
> 
> we want turkey to interfere in our business. they are not only our friends. they are our family and we consider them as if they are our flesh and blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because Turkey pretends their indescretions never happened, just like with the Armenians and Kurds, give me a break. And who the fuck are you to say Turkey has a right to be in peoples business?
Click to expand...


it is an honor to get Turkey's opinions on middle east issues and have it interfere with our business.
the Turkish interference is always welcome unlike yours


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Just look at a Globe or a Map and you'll get the true perspective on just how tiny Israel really is. So why are all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations so obsessed with and scared of them? It just makes no sense. It's all just petty hate & bigotry. These Muslims Nations should just make their Peace with Israel and call it a day. All this hate just isn't necessary. Another Holocaust will not be accepted by the Jews or the World for that matter. So just give it up Muslims. It aint gonna happen. Make Peace with Israel.



It doesn't matter if Israel was the size of a dog house, the Muslims would still not want Israel to exist.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.



Turkey is getting involved in other peoples business, like when they sent that flotilla to Gaza and sparked an international incident with the Israelis. They have some nerve trying to tell Israel what to do.


----------



## moonlite0220

LibocalypseNow said:


> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.



Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support. 
God bless you, Turkey


----------



## Bill Angel

LibocalypseNow said:


> It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel? It's pure Racism. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!



I certainly would agree with your sentiments, but one also has to take account of the ongoing conflict between Christianity and Islam, as well as the secular conflict between Israelis (Jews) and Palestinians (Muslims). The state of Israel is very important to Fundamentalist Christians:

"In developing a working definition of Christian Zionism, one can say it is a 19th and 20th century movement within Protestant fundamentalism that supports the maximalist claims of Jewish political Zionism, including Israels sovereignty over all of historic Palestine, including Jerusalem. The modern state of Israel, as a fulfillment of prophetic scriptures, is regarded as a necessary stage prior to the second coming of Jesus..."
See: Christian Zionists, Israel and the second coming

Also keep in mind that Fundamentalist Christians believe that there is only one true path to God, via Jesus. Islam has no valid claims in terms of offering its believers Salvation (i.e entry into Paradise), as far as they are concerned. This religious conflict will not be resolved by politicians (Israeli and Palestinian) via their compromises  over the shape of boundries and the location of settlements.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> We're so awful, and yet you won't leave. Hypocrite. Put your money where your mouth is and move to an Islamic state. Hell, I've even offered to pay your air fare. Serious offer. Go. We do not need your anti-semitic ass in the US.


Why do you insist that I move?

I am an American citizen born and raised. 

And I Love my country, plus wore the uniform to defend it.


But you come across as very anti-American in you attitudes CG

It is an American's "Right" to gripe, complain, like, or dislike, the government.

And to "vote" in laws and policies that reflect your personal beliefs and values.

But you don't seem to get that concept CG

btw  Israel is NOT our 51st state and American's DO NOT have to defend or be loyal to that awful apartheid nation.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support.
> God bless you, Turkey
Click to expand...


lol! Who's "We?" The Palestinians would be much better off if they ditched outside influences and simply made Peace with Israel. Turkey should worry about Turkey. Their obsession with Israel is just stupid. The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a Holocaust II will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a* Holocaust II* will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.



Since there never was a so called Holocaust.

There can't be a Holocaust II

The Holohoax is just a Zionist fantasy used to extort the Western nations into paying guilt money.

And giving them the stolen land of the Palestinians.


----------



## Kalam

Two Thumbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and before that they were Christians.
> 
> It took the sword to convert people to islam.
Click to expand...


Turks migrated to Anatolia from the Central Asian steppes and practiced shamanism and a pagan religion called Tengrianism. They converted to Islam when their migration took them through Persia. It would have been difficult to convert them 'by the sword' since they were the conquerors.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a* Holocaust II* will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there never was a so called Holocaust.
> 
> There can't be a Holocaust II
> 
> The Holohoax is just a Zionist fantasy used to extort the Western nations into paying guilt money.
> 
> And giving them the stolen land of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Nice.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support.
> God bless you, Turkey
Click to expand...


Where are you from?


----------



## Sunni Man

Kalam said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and before that they were Christians.
> 
> It took the sword to convert people to islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turks migrated to Anatolia from the Central Asian steppes and practiced shamanism and a pagan religion called Tengrianism. They converted to Islam when their migration took them through Persia. It would have been difficult to convert them 'by the sword' since they were the conquerors.
Click to expand...


Don't confuse Two Thumbs.

He hates history books; and especially historical facts.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a* Holocaust II* will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there never was a so called Holocaust.
> 
> There can't be a Holocaust II
> 
> The Holohoax is just a Zionist fantasy used to extort the Western nations into paying guilt money.
> 
> And giving them the stolen land of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


WOW

You didn't half ass going full retard.

You Whole Assed going Full Retard! 

Take a friggin bow.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Turkey was Byzantium & Constantinople long before the area became known as Turkey. The Muslim influence there is relatively brief compared to the much longer Christian History there. But i digress. There is still no reason for Turkey to obsess over a tiny little strip of land called Israel. This obsession is just stupid. It has nothing to do with them. They really should just shut up and mind their own business.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Turkey was Byzantium & Constantinople long before the area became known as Turkey. The Muslim influence there is relatively brief compared to the much longer Christian History there. But i digress. There is still no reason for Turkey to obsess over a tiny little strip of land called Israel. This obsession is just stupid. It has nothing to do with them. They really should just shut up and mind their own business.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Just look at a Globe or a Map and you'll get the true perspective on just how tiny Israel really is. So why are all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations so obsessed with and scared of them? It just makes no sense. It's all just petty hate & bigotry. These Muslims Nations should just make their Peace with Israel and call it a day. All this hate just isn't necessary. Another Holocaust will not be accepted by the Jews or the World for that matter. So just give it up Muslims. It aint gonna happen. Make Peace with Israel.



Implying that opposition to Israel is equivalent to advocating genocide is the sort of silly Zionist tripe that has no place in a serious discussion. You all do your ideology a disservice by attempting to defend it with such half-witted arguments.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sunni Man said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No different that the Christians who used the sword to convert people to Christianity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it came to the region, they didn't use the sword, they used books and teachings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, son you need to read a few history books.
> 
> The Indians of North and South America are a perfect example of Christianity being spread by the sword.
> 
> The Spanish were particularly brutal in their conversion of indigenous Indians to Christianity.
Click to expand...


1. I'm not your son.

2.  You changed centuries in an attempt to prove your point.  And by doing so, proved me correct.

W/o the sword there would be no islam.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep saying the same stupid thing "Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything"
> 
> Turkey did not assassinate anyone in Lebanon. it did not rain Iraq and Afghanistan with bombs and missiles. it did not open up a prison for humiliating the iraqis like abu graib. the turkish soldiers have no pictures on the internet exposing their crimes against humanity.
> 
> we want turkey to interfere in our business. they are not only our friends. they are our family and we consider them as if they are our flesh and blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Turkey pretends their indescretions never happened, just like with the Armenians and Kurds, give me a break. And who the fuck are you to say Turkey has a right to be in peoples business?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]







Turkey had the right to mess into Armenian business?  They went into Armenia and slaughtered them and then came back home to Turkey and slaughtered all the Armenians there.

Well over a million killed.


----------



## Sallow

Here's the deal.

Israel has nukes and a tough as nails military. They ain't going anywhere.

Turkey's a great country but there is a lot of poverty. It's got a long way to go before they become first class.

And attacking Israel this way is classless.


----------



## Two Thumbs

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support.
> God bless you, Turkey
Click to expand...


So you want more senseless death.

good to know.

Islam is the religion of the sword.


----------



## Ropey

More Turkish "Meddling" in Armenia. Called Genocide.  The Systematic MURDER OF A PEOPLE.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at a Globe or a Map and you'll get the true perspective on just how tiny Israel really is. So why are all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations so obsessed with and scared of them? It just makes no sense. It's all just petty hate & bigotry. These Muslims Nations should just make their Peace with Israel and call it a day. All this hate just isn't necessary. Another Holocaust will not be accepted by the Jews or the World for that matter. So just give it up Muslims. It aint gonna happen. Make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Implying that opposition to Israel is equivalent to advocating genocide is the sort of silly Zionist tripe that has no place in a serious discussion. You all do your ideology a disservice by attempting to defend it with such half-witted arguments.
Click to expand...


Well some are actually implying a Holocaust II. Where you been? Regardless,all these huge Muslim Nations obsessing over a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous. The Jews aren't leaving and only a Holocaust II will achieve that. So it's time for the surrounding Muslim Nations to get over their petty hate & bigotry and make Peace with Israel. There is no alternative at the end of the day. The Jews are there to stay. It is what it is.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep saying the same stupid thing "Turkey is getting involved in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan so they have no right to tell Israel anything"
> 
> Turkey did not assassinate anyone in Lebanon. it did not rain Iraq and Afghanistan with bombs and missiles. it did not open up a prison for humiliating the iraqis like abu graib. the turkish soldiers have no pictures on the internet exposing their crimes against humanity.
> 
> we want turkey to interfere in our business. they are not only our friends. they are our family and we consider them as if they are our flesh and blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Turkey pretends their indescretions never happened, just like with the Armenians and Kurds, give me a break. And who the fuck are you to say Turkey has a right to be in peoples business?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








Turkey had the right to mess into Armenian business?  They went into Armenia and slaughtered them and then came back home to Turkey and slaughtered all the Armenians there.

Well over a million killed.[/QUOTE]

The Turks will never admit what they did to the Armenians, just the fact that this guy can sit here and say the Turks have no blood on their hands is a joke.


----------



## Ropey

LibocalypseNow said:


> Turkey was Byzantium & Constantinople long before the area became known as Turkey. The Muslim influence there is relatively brief compared to the much longer Christian History there. But i digress. There is still no reason for Turkey to obsess over a tiny little strip of land called Israel. This obsession is just stupid. It has nothing to do with them. They really should just shut up and mind their own business.



QFT - This bears repeating.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.



The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Here's the deal.
> 
> *Israel has nukes and a tough as nails military.* They ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Turkey's a great country but there is a lot of poverty. It's got a long way to go before they become first class.
> 
> And attacking Israel this way is classless.



That's my *favorite *rumor.  

Hints and clues abound that Israel has "secret" nuke sites.  So mant that "it has to be true."

yet, no money trail, no pics, no witnesses, nothing but paper.

But that just makes it more true.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> *Israel has nukes and a tough as nails military.* They ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Turkey's a great country but there is a lot of poverty. It's got a long way to go before they become first class.
> 
> And attacking Israel this way is classless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my *favorite *rumor.
> 
> Hints and clues abound that Israel has "secret" nuke sites.  So mant that "it has to be true."
> 
> yet, no money trail, no pics, no witnesses, nothing but paper.
> 
> But that just makes it more true.
Click to expand...


I'd like to know why Turkey does not speak to Russia with regards to the Chechen issue?


----------



## Sunni Man

I was wondering how long it would before Ropey showed up and posted his Armenian genocide thread derailing nonsense.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Turkey was Byzantium & Constantinople long before the area became known as Turkey. The Muslim influence there is relatively brief compared to the much longer Christian History there.



Not really. Christianity's rise to prominence in Anatolia began in the first and second centuries; the Turks were in the region by the 11th century.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.
Click to expand...


Didn't the Germans do that in the 1940's with thier Jews?  something about it being a solution or something...


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.
Click to expand...


Moved them out to mass graves. They've been found, not all of them, but sooo many.  








> More mass graves expected to be found in Turkey - Thursday, February 10th 2011 8:27 PM


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't the Germans do that in the 1940's with thier Jews?  something about it being a solution or something...
Click to expand...


It was basically the same thing, I give props to the Germans for admitting their mistakes and being men about it.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Well some are actually implying a Holocaust II.


This is hardly worth noting since it's not even a remote possibility.



LibocalypseNow said:


> Where you been? Regardless,all these huge Muslim Nations obsessing over a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous. The Jews aren't leaving and only a Holocaust II will achieve that. So it's time for the surrounding Muslim Nations to get over their petty hate & bigotry and make Peace with Israel. There is no alternative at the end of the day. The Jews are there to stay. It is what it is.



The Jews are welcome to stay if they please. The state of Israel has to go.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moved them out to mass graves. They've been found, not all of them, but sooo many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More mass graves expected to be found in Turkey - Thursday, February 10th 2011 8:27 PM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So what do the Turks have to say about this? any kind of explanation?


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> I was wondering how long it would before Ropey showed up and posted his Armenian genocide thread derailing nonsense.



This is Turkish history and history they run from Sunni Man.  So do you it would seem.

You, who call to round up the world's Jewry and send them to an Island to be guarded by force of arms.  

Something like what the Turks did to the Armenians eh?


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would before Ropey showed up and posted his Armenian genocide thread derailing nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Turkish history and history they run from Sunni Man.  So do you it would seem.
> 
> You, who call to round up the world's Jewry and send them to an Island to be guarded by force of arms.
> 
> Something like what the Turks did to the Armenians eh?
Click to expand...


Something like the what the Zionists did to those who now find themselves in the Gaza Strip.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved them out to mass graves. They've been found, not all of them, but sooo many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do the Turks have to say about this? any kind of explanation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say it didn't happen. They just moved them.
> 
> Moved them to death. Sunni Man calls it nonsense.
Click to expand...


How is this nonsense and why is everyone afraid to say anything? if people were to find mass graves of Muslims in Israel all hell would be breaking loose.


----------



## High_Gravity

Why does it matter if these people are Armenian, Jew, Muslim, Black? those are PEOPLE in those mass graves, it makes me fucking sick.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey was Byzantium & Constantinople long before the area became known as Turkey. The Muslim influence there is relatively brief compared to the much longer Christian History there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Christianity's rise to prominence in Anatolia began in the first and second centuries; the Turks were in the region by the 11th century.
Click to expand...


Not sure i follow you. Christianity was established in Constantinople several centuries before Islam was mandated there. Christianity was the established religion there for some 1,100 years before it fell to the Muslims. Islam is relatively brief there when compared to the much longer Christian History there. I'm aware of the Turks being around but Constantinople was a Christian Nation until it was conquered by the Muslims. Maybe i just misunderstood your reply. Sorry bout that if i did.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do the Turks have to say about this? any kind of explanation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say it didn't happen. They just moved them.
> 
> Moved them to death. Sunni Man calls it nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is this nonsense and why is everyone afraid to say anything? if people were to find mass graves of Muslims in Israel all hell would be breaking loose.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure Turkey and most other Muslim Nations would like to see the Jews laying in such mass graves in the near future. But i got news for em...It aint gonna happen. There will be no Holocaust II. Bet on that.


----------



## GHook93

Can Israel respond by saying then don't mess with our affairs you Turkish Fucking Whore!

If Israel meddled or pulled the strings in Egypt wouldn't friend of Israel's Murarak still be in power!





moonlite0220 said:


> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has asked the United States to prevent Israel from meddling in the popular revolution in Egypt.
> 
> 
> "Israel must under no circumstance interfere" in what is happening in Egypt, Turkish daily Hurriyet quoted Erdogan as saying on Monday.
> 
> edited for copyright
> 
> PressTV - Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt: Erdogan
> 
> Turkey has ALWAYS spoken the truth


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well some are actually implying a Holocaust II.
> 
> 
> 
> This is hardly worth noting since it's not even a remote possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you been? Regardless,all these huge Muslim Nations obsessing over a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous. The Jews aren't leaving and only a Holocaust II will achieve that. So it's time for the surrounding Muslim Nations to get over their petty hate & bigotry and make Peace with Israel. There is no alternative at the end of the day. The Jews are there to stay. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews are welcome to stay if they please. The state of Israel has to go.
Click to expand...


Yes but the State of Israel isn't going anywhere and that's just the way it is. Btw i'm just curious,how would you remove the Jews or the State of Israel from the region if not by way of a Holocaust II? How do these surrounding Muslim Nations plan on removing them? I think i'm asking a fair question. I'll wait for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Not sure i follow you. Christianity was established in Constantinople several centuries before Islam was mandated there. Christianity was the established religion there for some 1,100 years before it fell to the Muslims. Islam is relatively brief there when compared to the much longer Christian History there.



If we assume that Christianity became the dominant religion there around CE 100, that gives us ~970 years of Byzantine dominance until Manzikert and 940 years of Turkish dominance since. I guess my point is that they're more or less equal.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.



And they are occupying Cyprus, Kurdistan and Armenia! Not too mention they still deny the Armenian Holocaust!


----------



## Ropey

libocalypsenow said:


> kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libocalypsenow said:
> 
> 
> 
> well some are actually implying a holocaust ii.
> 
> 
> 
> this is hardly worth noting since it's not even a remote possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> libocalypsenow said:
> 
> 
> 
> where you been? Regardless,all these huge muslim nations obsessing over a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous. The jews aren't leaving and only a holocaust ii will achieve that. So it's time for the surrounding muslim nations to get over their petty hate & bigotry and make peace with israel. There is no alternative at the end of the day. The jews are there to stay. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the jews are welcome to stay if they please. The state of israel has to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but the state of israel isn't going anywhere and that's just the way it is. Btw i'm just curious,how would you remove the jews or the state of israel from the region if not by way of a holocaust ii? How do these surrounding muslim nations plan on removing them? I think i'm asking a fair question. I'll wait for your reply. Thanks.
Click to expand...


qft


----------



## Two Thumbs

GHook93 said:


> Can Israel respond by saying then don't mess with our affairs you Turkish Fucking Whore!
> 
> If Israel meddled or pulled the strings in Egypt wouldn't friend of Israel's Murarak still be in power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has asked the United States to prevent Israel from meddling in the popular revolution in Egypt.
> 
> 
> "Israel must under no circumstance interfere" in what is happening in Egypt, Turkish daily Hurriyet quoted Erdogan as saying on Monday.
> 
> edited for copyright
> 
> PressTV - Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt: Erdogan
> 
> Turkey has ALWAYS spoken the truth
Click to expand...


com'n G!  Get with the program!  Don't you know that every evil in the world has some filthy jews behind it pulling the strings?

uprising in Iran - filthy jews
Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
The tsunami - filthy jews
toilet plugged? - filthy jews
the sun set - filthy jews
jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews

Anything that doesn't go your way - filthy jews


----------



## GHook93

moonlite0220 said:


> Turkey's role has always been positive in many areas and its statements are always fair.
> 
> The Turkish PM has won the hearts of many muslim and non-muslim arabs for his honesty and courage in standing up against the israel brutality.
> He is a man of his word. may God bless him.



(1) Like when they ruled with an Iron fist over nearly all of the Middle East and North Africa via the Ottoman Empire?
(2) Like when they invaded and currently occupied Cyprus. An injustice everyone but Turkey doesn't recognize?
(3) Like when they slaughted over 1.5 million Armenians during the Armenian Holocaust, something the scumbags deny to this day?
(4) The current oppression, occupation and mass murder of the Kurds of Kurdistan?
(5) The occupation of lands that rightfully belong to Armenia?
(6) The unjustified aggression against the Greeks, simply because the Greeks are Christians?

Yep they have been positive! Positively fucking assholes!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure i follow you. Christianity was established in Constantinople several centuries before Islam was mandated there. Christianity was the established religion there for some 1,100 years before it fell to the Muslims. Islam is relatively brief there when compared to the much longer Christian History there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we assume that Christianity became the dominant religion there around CE 100, that gives us ~970 years of Byzantine dominance until Manzikert and 940 years of Turkish dominance since. I guess my point is that they're more or less equal.
Click to expand...


Christianity became the established religion in Byzantium during the reign of the Roman Emperor Constantine. This occurred around 315 AD. It remained a Christian Nation until they were finally conquered by the Muslims in around 1400 AD. Turkey has been a Muslim Nation since that time. So about 600 years. That's roughly half the time the area was a Christian Nation. I guess we're just looking at different numbers from different sources. Obviously i'm sticking with my numbers though.


----------



## Jos

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.


*
Who Were The "Young Turks"? *


> *Young Turks:*
> In October 1843, twelve German-Jewish immigrants met on New York's Lower East Side to help others like themselves. Pooling their ideas and their funds, they founded what would become the most enduring service organization for the Zionist identity in the United States. Its name  B'nai B'rith, "Children of the Covenant".
> 
> The founder of the Young Turks was a Jewish Italian B'nai B'rith official named Emmanuel Carasso. Carasso set up the Young Turk secret society in the 1890's in Salonika, then part of Turkey, and now part of Greece. Carasso was also the grand master of an Italian masonic lodge there, called "Macedonia Resurrected". The lodge was the headquarters of the Young Turks, and all the top Young Turk leadership were members.
> 
> *Press:*
> Another important area was the press. While in power, the Young Turks ran several newspapers, including The Young Turk, whose editor was none other than the Russian Zionist leader Vladimir Jabotinsky.


*Jews, Zionists Behind Armenian Genocide*
Truth about Tyrant Dictator Mustafa Kemal Ataturk
Ze'ev Jabotinsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287 said:


> * Turkish Prime Minister Erdogan who said, &#8220;The mosques are our barracks, the domes our helmets, the minarets our bayonets and the faithful our soldiers.&#8221;*





> Madam Speaker, there is no such thing as &#8220;moderate Islam&#8221;. As Turkish Prime Minister Erdogan said the other day, and I quote, &#8220;There is no moderate or immoderate Islam. Islam is Islam and that&#8217;s it&#8221;. Islam is in pursuit of dominance. It wishes to exact its imperialist agenda by force on a worldwide scale (8:39). This is clear from European history. Fortunately, the first Islamic invasion of Europe was stopped at Poitiers in 732; the second in Vienna in 1683. Madam Speaker, let us ensure that the third Islamic invasion, which is currently in full spate, will be stopped too in spite of its insidious nature and notwithstanding the fact that, in contrast to the 8th and 17th centuries, it has no need for an Islamic army because the scared &#8220;dhimmis&#8221; in the West, also those in Dutch politics, have left their doors wide open to Islam and Muslims.



Clear to me....

Western Civilization and Culture: January 2009


----------



## Two Thumbs

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well some are actually implying a Holocaust II.
> 
> 
> 
> This is hardly worth noting since it's not even a remote possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you been? Regardless,all these huge Muslim Nations obsessing over a tiny tiny little strip of land really is ridiculous. The Jews aren't leaving and only a Holocaust II will achieve that. So it's time for the surrounding Muslim Nations to get over their petty hate & bigotry and make Peace with Israel. There is no alternative at the end of the day. The Jews are there to stay. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews are welcome to stay if they please. The state of Israel has to go.[/QUOTE]
> 
> How the hell ya gonna do that?  Would you let someone disolve your country?  Or would you fight to keep it?
> 
> I think it would be funny is muslims did beat Israel some how.  Once you got done killing Jews, the sunnis would start to eyeball the shittes, the arabs would give the Persians the stink eye, and vice versa, then someone would claim all of Israel for themselves, then you would all stort to kill each other once you saw just how nice Israel was....
> 
> hey, that's not a bad idea.
> 
> we should move everyone out and let the musims kill each other over that strip of land.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are occupying Cyprus, Kurdistan and Armenia! Not too mention they still deny the Armenian Holocaust!
Click to expand...


Yes I find it funny how the Turks forget to mention Cyprus.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Every evil in the world has some filthy jews behind it pulling the strings?



uprising in Iran - filthy jews
Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
The tsunami - filthy jews
toilet plugged? - filthy jews
the sun set - filthy jews
jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews



Two Thumbs said:


> Anything that doesn't go your way - filthy jews



Soon the Muslims will have more than enough trouble trying to give their population the jobs, food and *gasp* rights that they are beginning to demand.

They'll be too busy with the real issues ...


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every evil in the world has some filthy jews behind it pulling the strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uprising in Iran - filthy jews
> Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
> The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
> The tsunami - filthy jews
> toilet plugged? - filthy jews
> the sun set - filthy jews
> jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that doesn't go your way - filthy jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon the Muslims will have more than enough trouble trying to give their population the jobs, food and *gasp* rights that they are beginning to demand.
> 
> They'll be too busy with the real issues ...
Click to expand...



When things get worse for the Egyptians now that Mubarak is gone it will be the fault of the Jews, its also the Jews fault for the troubles in Yemen, Tunisia, Algeria and Pakistan.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I haven't received a reply yet on my earlier question so i'll ask again...How do Muslim Nations plan on removing the Jewish State of Israel if not by way of a Holocaust II? I just don't see any other way for them to remove the State of Israel. So in reality,most Muslims are calling for the extermination of the Jews in Israel. I know many deny this but how else are they going to remove the State of Israel? I'm open to hearing about what their plans are. I'll wait for a reply.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every evil in the world has some filthy jews behind it pulling the strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uprising in Iran - filthy jews
> Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
> The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
> The tsunami - filthy jews
> toilet plugged? - filthy jews
> the sun set - filthy jews
> jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that doesn't go your way - filthy jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon the Muslims will have more than enough trouble trying to give their population the jobs, food and *gasp* rights that they are beginning to demand.
> 
> They'll be too busy with the real issues ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When things get worse for the Egyptians now that Mubarak is gone it will be the fault of the Jews, its also the Jews fault for the troubles in Yemen, Tunisia, Algeria and Pakistan.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about America. They'll be blaming America too. Bet on that.


----------



## Ropey

LibocalypseNow said:


> I haven't received a reply yet on my earlier question so i'll ask again...How do Muslim Nations plan on removing the Jewish State of Israel if not by way of a Holocaust II? I just don't see any other way for them to remove the State of Israel. So in reality,most Muslims are calling for the extermination of the Jews in Israel. I know many deny this but how else are they going to remove the State of Israel? I'm open to hearing about what their plans are. I'll wait for a reply.



They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would before Ropey showed up and posted his Armenian genocide thread derailing nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Turkish history and history they run from Sunni Man.  So do you it would seem.
> 
> You, who call to round up the world's Jewry and send them to an Island to be guarded by force of arms.
> 
> Something like what the Turks did to the Armenians eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something like the what the Zionists did to those who now find themselves in the Gaza Strip.
Click to expand...


No Palestinian genocide without a doubt. The population is doubling in ten years. 

There is no comparison to what is happening in Gaza and any form of Genocide against the Palestinian people.

Operation cast lead was meant to show Hamas that they are not as strong as they believe they are. Israel wiped the floor with them in a matter of days suffering minimal damage. Operation cast lead was directed toward Hamas a recognized terrorist group, it was not directed at the Palestinian people, therefore there was no intent to kill a national group and no genocide!

Case closed.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received a reply yet on my earlier question so i'll ask again...How do Muslim Nations plan on removing the Jewish State of Israel if not by way of a Holocaust II? I just don't see any other way for them to remove the State of Israel. So in reality,most Muslims are calling for the extermination of the Jews in Israel. I know many deny this but how else are they going to remove the State of Israel? I'm open to hearing about what their plans are. I'll wait for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....
Click to expand...


How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received a reply yet on my earlier question so i'll ask again...How do Muslim Nations plan on removing the Jewish State of Israel if not by way of a Holocaust II? I just don't see any other way for them to remove the State of Israel. So in reality,most Muslims are calling for the extermination of the Jews in Israel. I know many deny this but how else are they going to remove the State of Israel? I'm open to hearing about what their plans are. I'll wait for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.
Click to expand...


They are not looking for your respect HG. They are looking for your submission.  Jews do not submit to their G-d so why would they submit to a false God?

Nuh uh and that's why Israel is such a hate for them.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> uprising in Iran - filthy jews
> Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
> The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
> The tsunami - filthy jews
> toilet plugged? - filthy jews
> the sun set - filthy jews
> jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews
> 
> 
> 
> Soon the Muslims will have more than enough trouble trying to give their population the jobs, food and *gasp* rights that they are beginning to demand.
> 
> They'll be too busy with the real issues ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When things get worse for the Egyptians now that Mubarak is gone it will be the fault of the Jews, its also the Jews fault for the troubles in Yemen, Tunisia, Algeria and Pakistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about America. They'll be blaming America too. Bet on that.
Click to expand...


Oh of course, although I don't see how America or Israel is to blame for Egyptians not being able to find jobs in their own countries for the people in Yemen not having a pot to piss in. The leaders of those countries will let America take the blame because it deflects off of them, maybe if Mubarak was anti America and blamed the US for Egypts problems he would still be running Egypt.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not looking for your respect HG. They are looking for your submission.  Jews do not submit to their G-d so why would they submit to a false God?
> 
> Nuh uh and that's why Israel is such a hate for them.
Click to expand...


I just want honesty.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Turkish Prime Minister Erdogan who said, &#8220;The mosques are our barracks, the domes our helmets, the minarets our bayonets and the faithful our soldiers.&#8221;*
Click to expand...

er, Recep Tayyip Erdogan posts here for you to quote him?



Ropey said:


> I don't mind being called a liar and sometimes I do, but this was withholding the truth.
> 
> And if you don't see that. Grow another head.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every evil in the world has some filthy jews behind it pulling the strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uprising in Iran - filthy jews
> Egypt is a filthy shithole - filthy jews
> The price of tea in china? - filthy jews
> The tsunami - filthy jews
> toilet plugged? - filthy jews
> the sun set - filthy jews
> jews fot more nobels and more scientific advancements than muslims - filthy jews
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that doesn't go your way - filthy jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon the Muslims will have more than enough trouble trying to give their population the jobs, food and *gasp* rights that they are beginning to demand.
> 
> They'll be too busy with the real issues ...
Click to expand...


Worst invention ever for the muslims?

The electronic media.  With radio, TV, satelites, etc... they can find out how the average person can live compared to the wealthy.

Who invented the electronic media?  - filthy jews




actually it was the German Nazi to first truly use it.  but shhh.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received a reply yet on my earlier question so i'll ask again...How do Muslim Nations plan on removing the Jewish State of Israel if not by way of a Holocaust II? I just don't see any other way for them to remove the State of Israel. So in reality,most Muslims are calling for the extermination of the Jews in Israel. I know many deny this but how else are they going to remove the State of Israel? I'm open to hearing about what their plans are. I'll wait for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.
Click to expand...


Well said. If you want the State of Israel gone,then please explain how you're going to achieve your goal. I'm so sick of hearing them claim they're "not" calling for a Holocaust II but are calling for the end of Israel. Well how does the end of Israel happen? How do they plan on achieving that? I really am interested in hearing what those plans are. At least Man-Up and be honest. Because i don't see any other way of getting rid of the State of Israel without a Holocaust II. So I'm with you. Just be a man and be honest. Thanks.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When things get worse for the Egyptians now that Mubarak is gone it will be the fault of the Jews, its also the Jews fault for the troubles in Yemen, Tunisia, Algeria and Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about America. They'll be blaming America too. Bet on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh of course, although I don't see how America or Israel is to blame for Egyptians not being able to find jobs in their own countries for the people in Yemen not having a pot to piss in. The leaders of those countries will let America take the blame because it deflects off of them, maybe if Mubarak was anti America and blamed the US for Egypts problems he would still be running Egypt.
Click to expand...


Bingo! Yes he would still be in power. You nailed it.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget about America. They'll be blaming America too. Bet on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh of course, although I don't see how America or Israel is to blame for Egyptians not being able to find jobs in their own countries for the people in Yemen not having a pot to piss in. The leaders of those countries will let America take the blame because it deflects off of them, maybe if Mubarak was anti America and blamed the US for Egypts problems he would still be running Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo! Yes he would still be in power. You nailed it.
Click to expand...


Yup thats how the regime in Iran has been able to survive and even Syria, they blame the US and Israel for all their problems and aid and abet terrorist groups and give them weapons and training to fight the Jews and Americans, there is a meeting for terrorist groups in Iran every year and includes members from groups such as Hamas, Hezbollah, the IRA, Farc, Tamil Tigers etc. as long as you keep the people mad at the Americans and Israelis, they wont focus too much on whats going on at home.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Hey at least the idiot in Iran is honest. He wants all the Jews dead and he openly preaches this. He's still a dangerous idiot but at least he's an honest dangerous idiot. The Arab Muslim countries in the region are still Bullshitting and pretending they're not calling for the death of all Jews In Israel. But that is exactly what they want. So now it's time for them grow a pair and be up front about this. It's time to put everything on the table and put an end to this stupid shit once and for all. If the Muslims want to remove the State of Israel,then simply do it. Lets just get this confrontation out of the way as soon as possible. 

Maybe after this confrontation,they can finally sit down and have real Peace. There is no doubt the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. So lets just get it on and get it over with. The Jews aren't leaving and they'll still be there even after this confrontation. I think real Peace might just be achieved once the Muslims in the region finally accept this reality. Unfortunately it will probably take a large-scale War to achieve this Peace. But lets put all pretenses aside and be open & honest. The Muslims want the Jews dead & gone. It is what it is.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Hey at least the idiot in Iran is honest. He wants all the Jews dead and he openly preaches this. He's still a dangerous idiot but at least he's an honest dangerous idiot. The Arab Muslim countries in the region are still Bullshitting and pretending they're not calling for the death of all Jews In Israel. But that is exactly what they want. So now it's time for them grow a pair and be up front about this. It's time to put everything on the table and put an end to this stupid shit once and for all. If the Muslims want to remove the State of Israel,then simply do it. Lets just get this confrontation out of the way as soon as possible.
> 
> Maybe after this confrontation,they can finally sit down and have real Peace. There is no doubt the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. So lets just get it on and get it over with. The Jews aren't leaving and they'll still be there even after this confrontation. I think real Peace might just be achieved once the Muslims in the region finally accept this reality. Unfortunately it will probably take a large-scale War to achieve this Peace. But lets put all pretenses aside and be open & honest. The Muslims want the Jews dead & gone. It is what it is.



They tried to get rid of Israel once and they got their asses kicked, I doubt they could take on Israel in a conventional Militar battle, whos going to do it? Syria? Jordan? their Militaries are a joke, and Egypt has their hands full with their domestic issues. Iran probably wants to but is not close enough, it would have to be a battle fought from the air. You are right, Ahmadinijad is a fucking idiot but he is honest, he hates Israel and wants them gone and has said so many times. The arab goverments are bullshitting, you are right they are all hiding behind Hezbollah and Hamas giving them weapons and aid but won't say a word to the Israelis face, maybe if they grow some balls and be honest about how they feel we can get somewhere, right now nobody is being honest but the Iranians and the idiots in Hamas and Hezbollah.


----------



## Martin35

Any Muslim who wants to have safe passage had better hate Jews,, Islamic sycophants are very popular right now in Islam.
The Middle East was screwed up yesterday and will be screwed up tomorrow,,, it's the way of the Arab psyche as demonstrated for thousands of years.. The infidel and/or outsider is  always going to be considered prey of people who live in the sand and rocks.


----------



## Jos

LibocalypseNow said:


> Hey at least the idiot in Iran is honest. He wants all the Jews dead and he openly preaches this.


So why do the Jews of Iran choose to stay in Iran? would he not kill them first? No, its the Zionist entity, currently occupying Al Quds that will be removed from the page of history  by there own actions 
Persian Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CMike

Turkey is an extremist islamic radical country.

They refused to give the US permission to use their space in order to launch attacks against Iraq.

Throw their butts out of NATO and defund them.


----------



## Ropey

> Throw their butts out of NATO and defund them.



Indeed.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


>



Ah to be a ten year old cracking fart jokes, I thought you had me on ignore? just could not keep away eh


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah to be a ten year old cracking fart jokes, I thought you had me on ignore? just could not keep away eh
Click to expand...


Oh, I ignore you. I just need to look at your posts now and then so I can add ...


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.



I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
Click to expand...


For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with the limited ability to feed and hire their people. 

This will change the dynamics all over the ME.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with the limited ability to feed and hire their people.
> 
> This will change the dynamics all over the ME.
Click to expand...


Yes and the Arab regimes are already scared shitless of being accountable, the Kuwaiti government has already started issuing $5000 cash payouts to every male Kuwaiti, and Syria has blocked all coverage of the uprising in Egypt and blocked all internet connections.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
Click to expand...


You could be right. Something to ponder for sure.


----------



## Ropey

The tide of population demand for freedoms is high. One can not hold back the tide.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I'm still waiting for an answer to how these Muslim Nations are going to remove the State of Israel without committing a Holocaust II. Are they just going to ask them politely to vacate the premises? I'll wait for a reply.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
Click to expand...


What the government wants may be different from what the people want


----------



## moonlite0220

the difference between Turkey and israel is that turkey made mistakes in the past but now it is on the right path while israel was and will always be on the wrong path.
Turkey fights for human rights while israel steps on humans
Turkey's image is bright and beautiful because it takes the side of the poor and needy in the region while israel destroys homes of many Palestinians leaves them sleeping on the streets.
Turkey sends aids to the Palestinians while israel kills them.
the WHOLE world knows who the real terrorist is. the only people who defend israel are the americans.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the government wants may be different from what the people want
Click to expand...


You are correct because the Arab governments happily take American money and talk with Israel behind the curtains to bomb Iran while the citizens of those countries are seething in anti American and anti Israeli hatred, they definently want different things.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> the difference between Turkey and israel is that turkey made mistakes in the past but now it is on the right path while israel was and will always be on the wrong path.
> Turkey fights for human rights while israel steps on humans
> Turkey's image is bright and beautiful because it takes the side of the poor and needy in the region while israel destroys homes of many Palestinians leaves them sleeping on the streets.
> Turkey sends aids to the Palestinians while israel kills them.
> the WHOLE world knows who the real terrorist is. the only people who defend israel are the americans.



What the fuck ever, Turkey refuses to acknowledge what it has done to the Kurds and Armenians and what it is doing in Cyrpus, Turkey has no legs to stand on trying to tell Israel how to treat others.


----------



## Jos

LibocalypseNow said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer to how these Muslim Nations are going to remove the State of Israel without committing a Holocaust II. Are they just going to ask them politely to vacate the premises? I'll wait for a reply.



Israel by its own actions will bring about the fall of this 60 year "experiment"


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


> the difference between Turkey and israel is that turkey made mistakes in the past but now it is on the right path while israel was and will always be on the wrong path.
> Turkey fights for human rights while israel steps on humans
> Turkey's image is bright and beautiful because it takes the side of the poor and needy in the region while israel destroys homes of many Palestinians leaves them sleeping on the streets.
> Turkey sends aids to the Palestinians while israel kills them.
> the WHOLE world knows who the real terrorist is. the only people who defend israel are the americans.



Actually,Turkey is still ethnically cleansing their Kurdish population and are now expanding their Genocide into Iraq. So are you so sure the Turks are Angels? I think the Kurds might disagree with you on your take big time.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Jos said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for an answer to how these Muslim Nations are going to remove the State of Israel without committing a Holocaust II. Are they just going to ask them politely to vacate the premises? I'll wait for a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel by its own actions will bring about the fall of this 60 year "experiment"
Click to expand...


lol! Way too vague. Not an answer. Try again.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

After what Turkey did to the Armenians and are still doing to the Kurds,they have absolutely no right to lecture anyone on Peace and Human Rights. They really should just go away and mind their own business.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes War is the only thing that can deliver a future lasting Peace. Humans need to suffer sometimes before they can realize how awful War really is. Israel has gone through this before. It is very clear that the Muslims are spoiling for War with Israel. They really do want that Holocaust II. So it's probably time for that confrontation to happen. It may be the only way to achieve a future lasting Peace. War has a way of waking people up and slapping them back to reality. War is bad for everyone involved. But if it's War,than so be it. But like i said earlier,the Jews of Israel aren't leaving. They'll still be there long after this and all other confrontations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with the limited ability to feed and hire their people.
> 
> This will change the dynamics all over the ME.
Click to expand...


Dont you mean; 

For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with their vast inability to feed and hire their people. 

?


----------



## moonlite0220




----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> the difference between Turkey and israel is that turkey made mistakes in the past but now it is on the right path while israel was and will always be on the wrong path.
> Turkey fights for human rights while israel steps on humans
> Turkey's image is bright and beautiful because it takes the side of the poor and needy in the region while israel destroys homes of many Palestinians leaves them sleeping on the streets.
> Turkey sends aids to the Palestinians while israel kills them.
> the WHOLE world knows who the real terrorist is. the only people who defend israel are the americans.



What the Americans did in Abu Ghuraib is a friendly game of freeze tag in comparison to the atrocities the Turks have done to the Kurds and Armenians. Turks criticizing the Israelis on human rights is a joke.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference between Turkey and israel is that turkey made mistakes in the past but now it is on the right path while israel was and will always be on the wrong path.
> Turkey fights for human rights while israel steps on humans
> Turkey's image is bright and beautiful because it takes the side of the poor and needy in the region while israel destroys homes of many Palestinians leaves them sleeping on the streets.
> Turkey sends aids to the Palestinians while israel kills them.
> the WHOLE world knows who the real terrorist is. the only people who defend israel are the americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,Turkey is still ethnically cleansing their Kurdish population and are now expanding their Genocide into Iraq. So are you so sure the Turks are Angels? I think the Kurds might disagree with you on your take big time.
Click to expand...


The Turks don't acknowledge they have done anything wrong to the Kurds or Armenians, and they deny everything in Cyprus.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


>



Yes but do the Armenians and Kurds??


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Let me guess...It's all the EVIL JOOOOOOOOOOZ fault the Turks slaughtered all those Armenians and Kurds right? Hmm?


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Let me guess...It's all the EVIL JOOOOOOOOOOZ fault the Turks slaughtered all those Armenians and Kurds right? Hmm?



No the Turks never slaughtered them, they evacuated them.


----------



## Jos

LibocalypseNow said:


> After what Turkey did to the Armenians and are still doing to the Kurds,they have absolutely no right to lecture anyone on Peace and Human Rights. They really should just go away and mind their own business.


see my previous post as to who were the jewish young Turks responsible for the killings who later went on to be leaders in israel


----------



## Two Thumbs

I never in my life thought I would come across so many people that will take joy

actual joy

in seeing other people get killed.

I wonder if all these keyboard badasses will man up and go to war when a mulla declares no bullshit holy war on Israel...


nah, bunch of pussies would feint at the thought of the desert heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iran Protests: Tens Of Thousands March, Security Fires Tear Gas

Uprisings started again in Iran, I hope the people over throw the Mullahs, fuck the Ayatollahs and their goons.


----------



## moonlite0220

you people talk as if you care about the Armenians and Kurds.
you people dont care about anyone.
the world was thrilled when the Egyptian revolution defeated your mubarak except you americans started whining about israel's future
everybody congratulated the Egyptians on their victory except the american people


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> you people talk as if you care about the Armenians and Kurds.
> you people dont care about anyone.
> the world was thrilled when the Egyptian revolution defeated your mubarak except you americans started whining about israel's future
> everybody congratulated the Egyptians on their victory except the american people



What and the Turks care about people? don't make me fucking laugh.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Two Thumbs said:


> I never in my life thought I would come across so many people that will take joy
> 
> actual joy
> 
> in seeing other people get killed.
> 
> I wonder if all these keyboard badasses will man up and go to war when a mulla declares no bullshit holy war on Israel...
> 
> 
> nah, bunch of pussies would feint at the thought of the desert heat.



Yea the Muslims do seem to be spoiling for War with Israel but is it all just talk? I'm beginning to think it's all just hollow bluster. Wake me when they start their Holocaust II. Till then,they are just a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yes but the State of Israel isn't going anywhere and that's just the way it is. Btw i'm just curious,how would you remove the Jews or the State of Israel from the region if not by way of a Holocaust II? *How do these surrounding Muslim Nations plan on removing them?* I think i'm asking a fair question. I'll wait for your reply. Thanks.



They don't. The artificial division of the Muslim Ummah into Westphalian nation-states is what's preventing us from advancing beyond the pathetic condition in which we find ourselves today. Israel is only one cog in an entire corrupt machine that needs to be dismantled completely if we ever hope to revisit the international prominence, communal cohesion, and scientific preeminence we enjoyed at various times under the Caliphate. None of these "Muslim countries" which currently exist have any legitimacy as far as Islam is concerned.

We've recently been reminded that revolutionary political change can be effected in the Muslim world without incurring a great number of casualties. There are plenty of ways to dismantle a state that don't involve a military invasion or a violent revolution. 'Genocide' isn't ever an option because the ends don't justify the means for us, and besides, what makes you think that regime change must necessarily involve mass murder?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the State of Israel isn't going anywhere and that's just the way it is. Btw i'm just curious,how would you remove the Jews or the State of Israel from the region if not by way of a Holocaust II? *How do these surrounding Muslim Nations plan on removing them?* I think i'm asking a fair question. I'll wait for your reply. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. The artificial division of the Muslim Ummah into Westphalian nation-states is what's preventing us from advancing beyond the pathetic condition in which we find ourselves today. Israel is only one cog in an entire corrupt machine that needs to be dismantled completely if we ever hope to revisit the international prominence, communal cohesion, and scientific preeminence we enjoyed at various times under the Caliphate. None of these "Muslim countries" which currently exist have any legitimacy as far as Islam is concerned.
> 
> We've recently been reminded that revolutionary political change can be effected in the Muslim world without incurring a great number of casualties. There are plenty of ways to dismantle a state that don't involve a military invasion or a violent revolution. 'Genocide' isn't ever an option because the ends don't justify the means for us, and besides, what makes you think that regime change must necessarily involve mass murder?
Click to expand...


Just asking how these surrounding Muslim Nations plan on removing the State of Israel. I get a little bit of what you're saying but you still haven't explained how you plan on removing the State of Israel. Mass Murder is likely the only way you will ever achieve that in my opinion. But even then,i think Israel will survive. Maybe you can make it a bit more clear on how you plan on peacefully changing or removing the Regime in Israel? Thanks.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Iran Protests: Tens Of Thousands March, Security Fires Tear Gas
> 
> Uprisings started again in Iran, I hope the people over throw the Mullahs, fuck the Ayatollahs and their goons.



poor americans, every time you see a couple of brats protesting in Iran you feel so happy. 

the regime in Iran is not going to fall because it is not tyrant. and about Muslim achievements i suggest you read about Iran's  self-sufficiency since the Islamic revolution that lead it to become a heavy weight country in the region.


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> They don't. The artificial division of the Muslim Ummah into Westphalian nation-states is what's preventing us from advancing beyond the pathetic condition in which we find ourselves today. Israel is only one cog in an entire corrupt machine that needs to be dismantled completely if we ever hope to revisit the international prominence, communal cohesion, and scientific preeminence we enjoyed at various times under the Caliphate. None of these "Muslim countries" which currently exist have any legitimacy as far as Islam is concerned.
> 
> We've recently been reminded that revolutionary political change can be effected in the Muslim world without incurring a great number of casualties. There are plenty of ways to dismantle a state that don't involve a military invasion or a violent revolution. 'Genocide' isn't ever an option because the ends don't justify the means for us, and besides, what makes you think that regime change must necessarily involve mass murder?





So you want to explain how living under Shariah Law is in any way condusive to Scientific advancement? You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Protests: Tens Of Thousands March, Security Fires Tear Gas
> 
> Uprisings started again in Iran, I hope the people over throw the Mullahs, fuck the Ayatollahs and their goons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor americans, every time you see a couple of brats protesting in Iran you feel so happy.
> 
> the regime in Iran is not going to fall because it is not tyrant. and about Muslim achievements i suggest you read about Iran's  self-sufficiency since the Islamic revolution that lead it to become a heavy weight country in the region.
Click to expand...


I'm not happy. I don't even care. Iran is currently making alot of enemies and guess what? These Enemies aren't just "Poor Americans" or EVIL JOOOZ. Their day of judgement will come. You can bet on that.


----------



## Sunni Man

South Africa basically had the same type of fascist and apartheid regime as Israel currently has.

And was peacefully brought down using sanctions, economic embargoes, and freezing it's bank assets.

With little to no violence involved.

Hopefully Israel will implode in much the same way.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> No Palestinian genocide without a doubt. The population is doubling in ten years.


Who mentioned genocide? You mentioned herding populations into areas of confinement. That is essentially what occurred when people fled or were driven from their homes during the Nakba. Zionists began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of Palestinian villages (Sderot is one example of this), leaving much of the displaced population with few options apart from remaining in Gaza. Of course, now the Zionists would prevent them from leaving Gaza even if they managed to scape together the resources necessary to do so. But that isn't likely to happen as long as their economy is being destroyed by unnecessary blockades and they're intermittently forced to endure massacres perpetrated under the pretense of "fighting terrorism." No, collective punishment is not genocide. Dehumanization is not genocide.



Ropey said:


> There is no comparison to what is happening in Gaza and any form of Genocide against the Palestinian people.
> 
> Operation cast lead was meant to show Hamas that they are not as strong as they believe they are. Israel wiped the floor with them in a matter of days suffering minimal damage. Operation cast lead was directed toward Hamas a recognized terrorist group, it was not directed at the Palestinian people, therefore there was no intent to kill a national group and no genocide!
> 
> Case closed.



Right, case closed. Pay no attention to the fact that the methods used by the Zionists were indiscriminate and resulted in far more civilian deaths than anything else. Israel cannot be held accountable for her actions; she's "chosen", after all. Most of those Palestinian children they killed were going to grow up to be terrorists anyway, yes? Best to get them when they can't fight back.

Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl | World news | The Guardian

Not guilty! The chosen are blameless.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> South Africa basically had the same type of fascist and apartheid regime as Israel currently has.
> 
> And was peacefully brought down using sanctions, economic embargoes, and freezing it's bank assets.
> 
> With little to no violence involved.
> 
> Hopefully Israel will implode in much the same way.



Israel is not South Africa. So hope away but that aint gonna happen. Unless you guys have a Holocaust II in the works,Israel will be around forever. You guys should probably just come to terms with this and make Peace with them. All this hate & bigotry just isn't necessary. My God,they're just a tiny tiny little strip of land anyway. Time for Muslims to get over it.


----------



## moonlite0220

israel is currently going through a phase of self-destruction because of its satanic actions. 
a regime thats based on terrorizing people and stealing their lands NEVER last. eventually it will collapse.


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Palestinian genocide without a doubt. The population is doubling in ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> Who mentioned genocide? You mentioned herding populations into areas of confinement. That is essentially what occurred when people fled or were driven from their homes during the Nakba. Zionists began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of Palestinian villages (Sderot is one example of this), leaving much of the displaced population with few options apart from remaining in Gaza. Of course, now the Zionists would prevent them from leaving Gaza even if they managed to scape together the resources necessary to do so. But that isn't likely to happen as long as their economy is being destroyed by unnecessary blockades and they're intermittently forced to endure massacres perpetrated under the pretense of "fighting terrorism." No, collective punishment is not genocide. Dehumanization is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison to what is happening in Gaza and any form of Genocide against the Palestinian people.
> 
> Operation cast lead was meant to show Hamas that they are not as strong as they believe they are. Israel wiped the floor with them in a matter of days suffering minimal damage. Operation cast lead was directed toward Hamas a recognized terrorist group, it was not directed at the Palestinian people, therefore there was no intent to kill a national group and no genocide!
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, case closed. Pay no attention to the fact that the methods used by the Zionists were indiscriminate and resulted in far more civilian deaths than anything else. Israel cannot be held accountable for her actions; she's "chosen", after all. Most of those Palestinian children they killed were going to grow up to be terrorists anyway, yes? Best to get them when they can't fight back.
> 
> Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Not guilty! The chosen are blameless.
Click to expand...


Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jroc said:


> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.


Women are not subjigated under Islam.

In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.

Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

California Girl said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Palestinian genocide without a doubt. The population is doubling in ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> Who mentioned genocide? You mentioned herding populations into areas of confinement. That is essentially what occurred when people fled or were driven from their homes during the Nakba. Zionists began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of Palestinian villages (Sderot is one example of this), leaving much of the displaced population with few options apart from remaining in Gaza. Of course, now the Zionists would prevent them from leaving Gaza even if they managed to scape together the resources necessary to do so. But that isn't likely to happen as long as their economy is being destroyed by unnecessary blockades and they're intermittently forced to endure massacres perpetrated under the pretense of "fighting terrorism." No, collective punishment is not genocide. Dehumanization is not genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison to what is happening in Gaza and any form of Genocide against the Palestinian people.
> 
> Operation cast lead was meant to show Hamas that they are not as strong as they believe they are. Israel wiped the floor with them in a matter of days suffering minimal damage. Operation cast lead was directed toward Hamas a recognized terrorist group, it was not directed at the Palestinian people, therefore there was no intent to kill a national group and no genocide!
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, case closed. Pay no attention to the fact that the methods used by the Zionists were indiscriminate and resulted in far more civilian deaths than anything else. Israel cannot be held accountable for her actions; she's "chosen", after all. Most of those Palestinian children they killed were going to grow up to be terrorists anyway, yes? Best to get them when they can't fight back.
> 
> Not guilty. The Israeli captain who emptied his rifle into a Palestinian schoolgirl | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Not guilty! The chosen are blameless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.
Click to expand...


BINGO!  Yea Muslims have to get over the whole hating the EVIL JOOOOOOZ thing. The Jews of Israel are never leaving. Time to move on towards Peace.


----------



## moonlite0220

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not subjigated under Islam.
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
Click to expand...


You are 100% right


----------



## Jroc

Jos said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey at least the idiot in Iran is honest. He wants all the Jews dead and he openly preaches this.
> 
> 
> 
> So why do the Jews of Iran choose to stay in Iran? would he not kill them first? No, its the Zionist entity, currently occupying Al Quds that will be removed from the page of history  by there own actions
> Persian Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


 Umm...there are only about 25,000 Jews left in Iran, down from around 150,000 before 1948. I hope you don't think the total number of Person Jews still actually live in Iran?


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> Israel is not South Africa. So hope away but that aint gonna happen. Unless you guys have a Holocaust II in the works,Israel will be around forever. You guys should probably just come to terms with this and make Peace with them. All this hate & bigotry just isn't necessary. My God,they're just a tiny tiny little strip of land anyway. Time for Muslims to get over it.



Even if the state of Israel only occupied 1 sq. ft. of muslim land.

It would be too much, and have to be retaken.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not subjigated under Islam.
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
Click to expand...


Uh yea,farm animals are treated with more respect & digninty than Muslim Women are in most Muslim Nations. Time to take your blinders off and see reality.


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not subjigated under Islam.
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
Click to expand...


So how many women scientist are there in isalamic countries? Are they even allowed to drive?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is not South Africa. So hope away but that aint gonna happen. Unless you guys have a Holocaust II in the works,Israel will be around forever. You guys should probably just come to terms with this and make Peace with them. All this hate & bigotry just isn't necessary. My God,they're just a tiny tiny little strip of land anyway. Time for Muslims to get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the state of Israel only occupied 1 sq. ft. of muslim land.
> 
> It would be too much, and have to be retaken.
Click to expand...


Yea but it's not Muslim Land. That's all just in your head. Islam is a mere amateur rookie amongst the major religions. That Land was settled long long before there ever was an Islam. So the Jews aren't ever leaving. Now what are you going to do? Do you think you have the cajones to pull off a Holocaust II? If you do,than simply do it. Enough of all the stupid hollow bluster. You want the Jews dead & gone? Then get to it and quit with all the whining.


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of villages



If we dug beneath the Dome of the rock what do you think we would find there?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Seriously,Islam really is the amateur rookie amongst the major religions. But they really do think everything begins and ends with them. Well it just doesn't. They want the Jews gone? They better be prepared to kill them all. Anything short of that,Israel will be there forever. Case Closed.


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> Seriously,Islam really is the amateur rookie amongst the major religions. But they really do think everything begins and ends with them. Well it just doesn't. They want the Jews gone? They better be prepared to kill them all. Anything short of that,Israel will be there forever. Case Closed.


Nope


----------



## moonlite0220

even the jews are not proud of israel



















There is a difference between Judaism and zionism.


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> So you want to explain how living under Shariah Law is in any way condusive to Scientific advancement?


Being a preeminent jurist doesn't mean that one can't also be a preeminent scientist:

Ibn Hazm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ibn Qayyim Al-Jawziyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Averroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ibn al-Nafis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

etc.



Jroc said:


> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.


Nothing in Shari'ah prevents women from conducting business or studying at universities or contributing to scientific advancement or holding office or generally achieving success in their chosen line of work or study.


----------



## Jroc

Ropey said:


> I'd like to know why Turkey does not speak to Russia with regards to the Chechen issue?



Thats a good point, I guess Kalam's support for the Chechens only goes so far.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Judaism is the Father of both Christianity & Islam. So those in both religions who hate and want to exterminate the Jews are just worthless ignorant Bigots. Both of those religions owe their very existences to Judaism. Hating the Jews really is irrational. So just leave Israel alone. They have only this tiny measly little strip of land yet the Muslims want to take that away from them. It just makes no sense. I guess the Muslims wont be happy until they attempt their Holocaust II. And that's just so sad and unnecessary.


----------



## Sunni Man

How can you have a Holocaust II the sequel ?

When there was no Holocaust I  ??


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not subjigated under Islam.
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
Click to expand...


If saying a woman cannot be raped within marriage is treating a woman with respect, you can shove your 'respect' up your ass. 

And, no.... we are not treated as whores.... we may decide to behave like whores... that is our decision.... cuz we have the God given right to make our own decisions. 

So, Sunni.... how come you're still in the West? Why so cowardly that you don't put your money where your ample mouth is and leave?


----------



## moonlite0220

LibocalypseNow said:


> Judaism is the Father of both Christianity & Islam. So those in both religions who hate and want to exterminate the Jews are just worthless ignorant Bigots. Both of those religions owe their very existences to Judaism. Hating the Jews really is irrational. So just leave Israel alone. They have only this tiny measly little strip of land yet the Muslims want to take that away from them. It just makes no sense. I guess the Muslims wont be happy until they attempt their Holocaust II. And that's just so sad and unnecessary.



you have nothing to say so you keep repeating your posts.
the jews themselves who leave outside of israel hate israel.

we are are talking about zionism which must be eliminated not Judaism.  are you getting our point?


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is the Father of both Christianity & Islam. So those in both religions who hate and want to exterminate the Jews are just worthless ignorant Bigots. Both of those religions owe their very existences to Judaism. Hating the Jews really is irrational. So just leave Israel alone. They have only this tiny measly little strip of land yet the Muslims want to take that away from them. It just makes no sense. I guess the Muslims wont be happy until they attempt their Holocaust II. And that's just so sad and unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing to say so you keep repeating your posts.
> the jews themselves who leave outside of israel hate israel.
> 
> we are are talking about zionism which must be eliminated not Judaism.  are you getting our point?
Click to expand...


Genuine question... can you be any more stupid?

Clean up your own shit before you bitch about other peoples. Stop fucking strapping explosives onto children and sending them into crowds of people you 'hate'.


----------



## Kalam

California Girl said:


> Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.



Hmm? I don't care when Israel falls or whether I'm alive to see it. No state has the 'right to exist' and they'll all come to an end eventually, just like us. A word of advice: if there's a discussion going on that you don't like, look for a different thread instead of interrupting the exchange to bore everyone with name-calling and drivel.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> How can you have a Holocaust II the sequel ?
> 
> When there was no Holocaust I  ??



Ok than we'll call it Holocaust part I if that makes you happier. So you're right,that other thing never happened. It will still be Genocide. What do you think you're gonna do? Ask Israel politely to please vacate the premises? You're gonna have to kill a whole lot of them Jews to get rid of Israel. Are you ready for that? Are you gonna join up to kill you some Jews? You got the cojones for that or are you just all talk? The Jews aint going away too easily. So suit up or shut up.


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of villages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we dug beneath the Dome of the rock what do you think we would find there?
Click to expand...


Dirt, among other things.


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? I don't care when Israel falls or whether I'm alive to see it. No state has the 'right to exist' and they'll all come to an end eventually, just like us. A word of advice: if there's a discussion going on that you don't like, look for a different thread instead of interrupting the exchange to bore everyone with name-calling and drivel.
Click to expand...


This might come as a shock to you.... but you don't get to tell me where to post or what to post. OK? Don't like it, tough.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are not subjigated under Islam.
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If saying a woman cannot be raped within marriage is treating a woman with respect, you can shove your 'respect' up your ass.
> 
> And, no.... we are not treated as whores.... we may decide to behave like whores... that is our decision.... cuz we have the God given right to make our own decisions.
> 
> So, Sunni.... how come you're still in the West? Why so cowardly that you don't put your money where your ample mouth is and leave?
Click to expand...


a person with a solid faith can live anywhere because God-fearing people never bow their heads to satan. 

as for you miss tricky bitch even if you got isolated from the whole world you would still behave like a.....you know.


----------



## Kalam

California Girl said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? I don't care when Israel falls or whether I'm alive to see it. No state has the 'right to exist' and they'll all come to an end eventually, just like us. A word of advice: if there's a discussion going on that you don't like, look for a different thread instead of interrupting the exchange to bore everyone with name-calling and drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This might come as a shock to you.... but you don't get to tell me where to post or what to post. OK? Don't like it, tough.
Click to expand...


I know, I just posted a suggestion in the vain hope that you might take it.


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why Turkey does not speak to Russia with regards to the Chechen issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good point, I guess Kalam's support for the Chechens only goes so far.
Click to expand...


What does Turkey have to do with my views on the Chechen conflict?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> So, Sunni.... how come you're still in the West? Why so cowardly that you don't put your money where your ample mouth is and leave?



Once again, I will try and explain it to you CG

America has a mechanism in place to let your political will be known; 

and to change laws to reflect your personal beliefs.

It is called "voting"

Just as homos, Christians, and other groups push their political agenda.

Myself, as a muslim, I work hard within the American political process to change the laws to reflect Islamic morals and values.

I have no desire to move to any other country CG

Because I am dedicated to changing this one.

If you don't like it CG

Maybe you are the one who needs to relocate.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

moonlite0220 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judaism is the Father of both Christianity & Islam. So those in both religions who hate and want to exterminate the Jews are just worthless ignorant Bigots. Both of those religions owe their very existences to Judaism. Hating the Jews really is irrational. So just leave Israel alone. They have only this tiny measly little strip of land yet the Muslims want to take that away from them. It just makes no sense. I guess the Muslims wont be happy until they attempt their Holocaust II. And that's just so sad and unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have nothing to say so you keep repeating your posts.
> the jews themselves who leave outside of israel hate israel.
> 
> we are are talking about zionism which must be eliminated not Judaism.  are you getting our point?
Click to expand...


You have no valid or logical point so no i don't get it. To eliminate Israel you're gonna have to eliminate an awful lot of Jews. Are you getting the point? Are you gonna join up to kill you some Jews? Somehow i doubt that. Judaism is the Father of your 'Johnny come Lately' little Religion anyway. You owe everything to them Jews. They were there in Israel long long before there was an Islam. So they're not leaving. Now what are you gonna do about that? Hmm?


----------



## moonlite0220

hey california girl, since you are so crazy about israel how come you are not living there?


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Sunni.... how come you're still in the West? Why so cowardly that you don't put your money where your ample mouth is and leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I will try and explain it to you CG
> 
> America has a mechanism in place to let your political will be known;
> 
> and to change laws to reflect your personal beliefs.
> 
> It is called "voting"
> 
> Just as homos, Christians, and other groups push their political agenda.
> 
> Myself, as a muslim, I work hard within the American political process to change the laws to reflect Islamic morals and values.
> 
> I have no desire to move to any other country CG
> 
> Because I am dedicated to changing this one.
> 
> If you don't like it CG
> 
> Maybe you are the one who needs to relocate.
Click to expand...


This country is a democratic Republic. It will never be anything but a democratic Republic. You will not change it. If it does not suit you, you should leave. The majority do not want your 'Islamic morals and values'. Time after time, you choose to make Islam look bad... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad. 

Whatever your agenda is, you are a disgrace to whatever community you purport to represent.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> hey california girl, since you are so crazy about israel how come you are not living there?



I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country. Other than that, you are at liberty to mind your own fucking business about my life. My life is nothing to do with you.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Sunni.... how come you're still in the West? Why so cowardly that you don't put your money where your ample mouth is and leave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I will try and explain it to you CG
> 
> America has a mechanism in place to let your political will be known;
> 
> and to change laws to reflect your personal beliefs.
> 
> It is called "voting"
> 
> Just as homos, Christians, and other groups push their political agenda.
> 
> Myself, as a muslim, I work hard within the American political process to change the laws to reflect Islamic morals and values.
> 
> I have no desire to move to any other country CG
> 
> Because I am dedicated to changing this one.
> 
> If you don't like it CG
> 
> Maybe you are the one who needs to relocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country is a democratic Republic. It will never be anything but a democratic Republic. You will not change it. If it does not suit you, you should leave. The majority do not want your 'Islamic morals and values'. Time after time, you choose to make Islam look bad... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad.
> 
> Whatever your agenda is, you are a disgrace to whatever community you purport to represent.
Click to expand...


I suspect another Jewish Conspiracy. He or she is probaly just an EVIL JOOOO disguising themself as a Muslim. I'm goin with this. Don't try and stop me.


----------



## Kalam

California Girl said:


> ... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I will try and explain it to you CG
> 
> America has a mechanism in place to let your political will be known;
> 
> and to change laws to reflect your personal beliefs.
> 
> It is called "voting"
> 
> Just as homos, Christians, and other groups push their political agenda.
> 
> Myself, as a muslim, I work hard within the American political process to change the laws to reflect Islamic morals and values.
> 
> I have no desire to move to any other country CG
> 
> Because I am dedicated to changing this one.
> 
> If you don't like it CG
> 
> Maybe you are the one who needs to relocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This country is a democratic Republic. It will never be anything but a democratic Republic. You will not change it. If it does not suit you, you should leave. The majority do not want your 'Islamic morals and values'. Time after time, you choose to make Islam look bad... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad.
> 
> Whatever your agenda is, you are a disgrace to whatever community you purport to represent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect another Jewish Conspiracy. He or she is probaly just an EVIL JOOOO disguising themself as a Muslim. I'm goin with this. Don't try and stop me.
Click to expand...


Nah, he's not intelligent enough to be a Jew. In fact, I doubt he's an American... he doesn't appear to have even a basic understanding of the Constitution.... if he had, he wouldn't be wasting his time pretending that he can change our separation of Church and State. What a total fucking idiot he is.


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad.
Click to expand...


I have reasons for that opinion. I cannot discuss them because of the PM rule.  Maybe he's not what you think he is.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Jews were in Israel long long before there was an Islam and they will be there long long after the radical Muslim Kooks fade away into History. You can bet on that. See Ya.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey california girl, since you are so crazy about israel how come you are not living there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country. Other than that, you are at liberty to mind your own fucking business about my life. My life is nothing to do with you.
Click to expand...


you dont want anyone to talk about your life
you must be hiding something really nasty and disgraceful
spit it out


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey california girl, since you are so crazy about israel how come you are not living there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country. Other than that, you are at liberty to mind your own fucking business about my life. My life is nothing to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you dont want anyone to talk about your life
> you must be hiding something really nasty and disgraceful
> spit it out
Click to expand...


Stupid bimbo. No wonder you're a Muslim.... you're too fucking moronic for any faith that expects females to have an IQ over room temperature.


----------



## Kalam

California Girl said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... in fact, I think it's more than likely that you aren't a Muslim. That your real agenda is to make Muslims look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have reasons for that opinion. I cannot discuss them because of the PM rule.  Maybe he's not what you think he is.
Click to expand...


I have secret documents that confirm the existence of hyper-intelligent lizardmen. I can't show them to you, though, because our reptilian overlords would draw and quarter me if I told somebody.


----------



## California Girl

LibocalypseNow said:


> The Jews were in Israel long long before there was an Islam and they will be there long long after the radical Muslim Kooks fade away into History. You can bet on that. See Ya.



What I find interesting is that the Muslims I know, the ones I am related to... are nothing like 'Sunni Man'. They don't have this irrational hatred of Israel, nor do they think that the USA should be Islamic. Why is that, I wonder? Could it be that they are the true representation of Western Muslims, and Sunni Man is not what he appears to be?


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reasons for that opinion. I cannot discuss them because of the PM rule.  Maybe he's not what you think he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have secret documents that confirm the existence of hyper-intelligent lizardmen. I can't show them to you, though, because our reptilian overlords would draw and quarter me if I told somebody.
Click to expand...


I don't really care what documents you have, Kalam. It's of no relevance to me. However, this board has rules and I prefer to stick to the rules so I don't get banned. You are welcome to do whatever suits you.


----------



## Kalam

California Girl said:


> Nah, he's not intelligent enough to be a Jew.





California Girl said:


> Stupid bimbo. No wonder you're a Muslim.... you're too fucking moronic for any faith that expects females to have an IQ over room temperature.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country. Other than that, you are at liberty to mind your own fucking business about my life. My life is nothing to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont want anyone to talk about your life
> you must be hiding something really nasty and disgraceful
> spit it out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid bimbo. No wonder you're a Muslim.... you're too fucking moronic for any faith that expects females to have an IQ over room temperature.
Click to expand...


you call me names when in fact these names matches YOUR character


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you dont want anyone to talk about your life
> you must be hiding something really nasty and disgraceful
> spit it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid bimbo. No wonder you're a Muslim.... you're too fucking moronic for any faith that expects females to have an IQ over room temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you call me names when in fact these names matches YOUR character
Click to expand...


You think that wanting to keep my private life off this board means that I have something to hide. That is moronic.... therefore you are a stupid bimbo. I, on the other hand, have made no comment about your personal life.... because it is of no interest to me. Therefore, I am not a stupid bimbo. I am, however, a mean bitch who has no problem calling a stupid bimbo a stupid bimbo when that person behaves like a stupid bimbo. OK? 

Now, why don't you fuck off and obey your husband.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country.


Are you an American or an Israeli.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I defend Israel's right to exist. I am an American. That is my country.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an American or an Israeli.
Click to expand...


I'm an American.... one who understands the basic principles of the US Constitution. How does it feel to be intellectually inferior to a mere female?


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid bimbo. No wonder you're a Muslim.... you're too fucking moronic for any faith that expects females to have an IQ over room temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you call me names when in fact these names matches YOUR character
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that wanting to keep my private life off this board means that I have something to hide. That is moronic.... therefore you are a stupid bimbo. I, on the other hand, have made no comment about your personal life.... because it is of no interest to me. Therefore, I am not a stupid bimbo. I am, however, a mean bitch who has no problem calling a stupid bimbo a stupid bimbo when that person behaves like a stupid bimbo. OK?
> 
> Now, why don't you fuck off and obey your husband.
Click to expand...


you must be drunk....go to bed


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> They are not looking for your respect HG. They are looking for your submission.  Jews do not submit to their G-d so why would they submit to a false God?





Ropey said:


> All three books are designed by G-d in order to fight the Devil on all fronts. No book created to fight the devil can be considered evil.





I'm going to run out of popcorn if you all keep this up.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> What I find interesting is that the Muslims I know, the ones I am related to... are nothing like 'Sunni Man'. They don't have this irrational hatred of Israel, nor do they think that the USA should be Islamic. Why is that, I wonder? Could it be that they are the true representation of Western Muslims, and Sunni Man is not what he appears to be?


Basically, they just sound like watered down milquetoast muslims that have lost their way while in the West.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not looking for your respect HG. They are looking for your submission.  Jews do not submit to their G-d so why would they submit to a false God?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All three books are designed by G-d in order to fight the Devil on all fronts. No book created to fight the devil can be considered evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to run out of popcorn if you all keep this up.
Click to expand...


 Any G-d other than the G-d of our book is, to us, a false God which means false for an observant Jew to place their faith.

No more Kalam.  It's why there are so few Jews around. We tend to die before converting.  Call it a genetic foible if you will.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Any G-d other than the G-d of our book is, to us, a false God which means false for an observant Jew to place their faith.


Doublespeak.



Ropey said:


> No more Kalam.  It's why there are so few Jews around. We tend to die before converting.  Call it a genetic foible if you will.



Who's telling you to convert?

I'd attribute the smallness of your population to the fact that you don't seek converts. Very low birth rates and high rates of secularization probably aren't helping you, either.


----------



## Ropey

Two Thumbs said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am starting to think the Arab governments do not want Israel gone because if Israel were to vanish off the face of the earth, those Arab governments would have stop making excuses and actually start to address the problems of their people. Its much easier to just blame everything on the Israelis and Americans than to actually fix problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with the limited ability to feed and hire their people.
> 
> This will change the dynamics all over the ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont you mean;
> 
> For sure, but now the people are up in arms against their "leaders" and now the Muslim countries must deal with their vast inability to feed and hire their people.
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


It depends on the country. Turkey will not have any problem employing and feeding their people. Israel can do very well   

So, in Muslim countries there is a scale from limited inability to vast inability which is tied to each country.  

I am just happy to see that people are demanding their constituent rights to be taken seriously.  Homegrown Democracy is what is necessary. Then we will see what comes. We all need to see what the people want when given a choice?

Choice? What's that? 




Click


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Any G-d other than the G-d of our book is, to us, a false God which means false for an observant Jew to place their faith.





Kalam said:


> Doublespeak.


Not at all. Your God is not our G-d. We do not believe our connection to our G-d is your God. So, to us, your God is false.  So is Jesus. False to the Jews. At the most 14 million of us world wide.  

Muslims have their book which connects them to their God. I do not presume to tell  you who your God is and you can presume all you want about my G-d, but my L-rd is my G-d.

So is the Christians God, their God. They have their connection with their God and which I do not presume to tell them about. It is theirs and  they can presume all they want about my G-d, but my L-rd is my G-d.



Ropey said:


> No more Kalam.  It's why there are so few Jews around. We tend to die before converting.  Call it a genetic foible if you will.





Kalam said:


> Who's telling you to convert?



No-one, not right now.   Just letting it be known 



Kalam said:


> I'd attribute the smallness of your population to the fact that you don't seek converts. Very low birth rates and high rates of secularization probably aren't helping you, either.



We've always been a sparse people.

As you said that Jews may stay but Israel must go, this shows your intent. In the Muslim world, the banner of Islam must fly.  

But Muslims are  world wide now Kalam.


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to explain how living under Shariah Law is in any way condusive to Scientific advancement?
> 
> 
> 
> Being a preeminent jurist doesn't mean that one can't also be a preeminent scientist:
> 
> Ibn Hazm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Ibn Qayyim Al-Jawziyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Averroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Ibn al-Nafis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in Shari'ah prevents women from conducting business or studying at universities or contributing to scientific advancement or holding office or generally achieving success in their chosen line of work or study.
Click to expand...


There are reasons why you have to go back so far to find much contribution to society by muslims, there are no truly functioning islamic societies in the world today. Turkey has a secular government for now but, Id think that you people would be more focused on improving the lives of people in the muslim world in general than worrying about the Jews so much but in won't happen too much hate amongst youre kind.


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> began squatting on their land and built settlements and towns on top of villages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we dug beneath the Dome of the rock what do you think we would find there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dirt, among other things.
Click to expand...





> *Jews urging Christians to save Jewish Temple
> Archaeologists kept out as Israel allows Muslims
> to pulverize antiquities at Judaism's holiest site*
> 
> 
> By Aaron Klein
> © 2011 WorldNetDaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible carved stone from Jewish Temple-era antiquity exposed by digging at Temple Mount in Jerusalem
> JERUSALEM  The Christian world and top U.S. Christian leaders are being urged to petition the Israeli government to immediately halt a massive dig Islamic authorities are conducting on the Temple Mount  Judaism's holiest site  that is said to be destroying antiquities and what archaeologists believe is a wall from the Second Jewish Temple.
> 
> The Israeli government has barred archaeologists from inspecting the Temple-era wall, believed to be from the outer courtyard of the Second Temple.
> 
> The wall reportedly has been pulverized by bulldozers operated by the Waqf, the Mount's Muslim custodians.
> 
> If verified, the wall would be the most significant Jewish Temple find in history.
> 
> "The Christian people must rise up and stand with their brethren in Israel and make their voices heard to stop this travesty," states an open letter from Israel's Temple Institute, an organization seeking to promote awareness of the Temple Mount. "We are asking Christians to do everything possible to petition the Israeli government to halt the Waqf destruction and have archaeologists immediately inspect the area."
> 
> The Temple Institute is asking concerned Christians to contact Olmert's office.
> 
> "As a result of destructive and wanton bulldozing by the Waqf  with Israeli permission  a section of the wall of the Holy Temple in the area universally recognized as the location of the Women's Court has been unearthed," the letter states. "This is the first time since the destruction of the Second Temple that actual physical evidence of the Temple has been revealed. But all of the antiquities of the Temple that have been uncovered are in danger of being destroyed if you don't help."



*I like this add it drives home what the muslim conquers are all about.*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkMolLriAkQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkMolLriAkQ[/ame]


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why Turkey does not speak to Russia with regards to the Chechen issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good point, I guess Kalam's support for the Chechens only goes so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does Turkey have to do with my views on the Chechen conflict?
Click to expand...





Well do you think the Turks should speak out in support of their fellow muslims? They are obviously one the most powerful muslims nations, you've said so yourself many times. That being the case you'd expect them to support their muslim brothers in Chechnya, why do you think they don't?


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> There are reasons why you have to go back so far to find much contribution to society by muslims, there are no truly functioning islamic societies in the world today. Turkey has a secular government for now but, Id think that you people would be more focused on improving the lives of people in the muslim world in general than worrying about the Jews so much but in won't happen too much hate amongst youre kind.



It's like you haven't read anything I've posted in this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3321219-post153.html


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Jews urging Christians to save Jewish Temple
> Archaeologists kept out as Israel allows Muslims
> to pulverize antiquities at Judaism's holiest site
> 
> 
> By Aaron Klein
> © 2011 *WorldNetDaily*.com
Click to expand...






Jroc said:


> I like this add it drives home what the muslim conquers are all about.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkMolLriAkQ





The Mosque of Cordoba is now a Cathedral. The Hagia Sofia is a museum. Your temple had already been destroyed by the time al-Aqsa was built. Are you trying to make me laugh?


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Well do you think the Turks should speak out in support of their fellow muslims? They are obviously one the most powerful muslims nations, *you've said so yourself many times.*


I have?



Jroc said:


> That being the case you'd expect them to support their muslim brothers in Chechnya, why do you think they don't?


Because the leaders of their government aren't devoted to their religion and are more concerned with sucking up to the thug-government of Russia. What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are reasons why you have to go back so far to find much contribution to society by muslims, there are no truly functioning islamic societies in the world today. Turkey has a secular government for now but, Id think that you people would be more focused on improving the lives of people in the muslim world in general than worrying about the Jews so much but in won't happen too much hate amongst youre kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like you haven't read anything I've posted in this thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3321219-post153.html
Click to expand...


So you actually think all Muslims are going to rise up, as you believe might have happened in Egypt and all join together into some kind of muslim utopia? And how do you think the Shia and Sunni are going to reconcile their differences? You have to excuse me Im not really very familiar with your beliefs .


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> *So you actually think all Muslims are going to rise up, as you believe might have happened in Egypt and all join together into some kind of muslim utopia?* And how do you think the Shia and Sunni are going to reconcile their differences? You have to excuse me Im not really very familiar with your beliefs .



Sort of. These people have the right idea:

Hizb ut-Tahrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you actually think all Muslims are going to rise up, as you believe might have happened in Egypt and all join together into some kind of muslim utopia?* And how do you think the Shia and Sunni are going to reconcile their differences? You have to excuse me Im not really very familiar with your beliefs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. These people have the right idea:
> 
> Hizb ut-Tahrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So do you propose this be limited to current majority muslim areas? Or this should spread to any and all areas with a significant muslim population?


----------



## Synthaholic

Two Thumbs said:


> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has asked the United States to prevent Israel from meddling in the popular revolution in Egypt.  We should tell him to fuck off and stay out of our business.



OUR business???


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you actually think all Muslims are going to rise up, as you believe might have happened in Egypt and all join together into some kind of muslim utopia?* And how do you think the Shia and Sunni are going to reconcile their differences? You have to excuse me Im not really very familiar with your beliefs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. These people have the right idea:
> 
> Hizb ut-Tahrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you propose this be limited to current majority muslim areas? Or this should spread to any and all areas with a significant muslim population?
Click to expand...


The primary goal should be to unite the areas in which Muslims form a majority. The nature of the caliphate's relations with other countries would depend on their conduct and the international situation.


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of. These people have the right idea:
> 
> Hizb ut-Tahrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you propose this be limited to current majority muslim areas? Or this should spread to any and all areas with a significant muslim population?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary goal should be to unite the areas in which Muslims form a majority. The nature of the caliphate's relations with other countries would depend on their conduct and the international situation.
Click to expand...


What about their relations with muslims in those other countries? What if they are being corrupted by non-muslims? Wouldnt it the reasonability of the caliphate to defend these muslims from this type of corruption? How would they do that if this were the case?


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you propose this be limited to current majority muslim areas? Or this should spread to any and all areas with a significant muslim population?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary goal should be to unite the areas in which Muslims form a majority. The nature of the caliphate's relations with other countries would depend on their conduct and the international situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about their relations with muslims in those other countries? What if they are being corrupted by non-muslims? Wouldnt it the reasonability of the caliphate to defend these muslims from this type of corruption? How would they do that if this were the case?
Click to expand...


What do you mean by 'corruption'?


----------



## Jroc

Kalam said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The primary goal should be to unite the areas in which Muslims form a majority. The nature of the caliphate's relations with other countries would depend on their conduct and the international situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about their relations with muslims in those other countries? What if they are being corrupted by non-muslims? Wouldn&#8217;t it the reasonability of the caliphate to defend these muslims from this type of corruption? How would they do that if this were the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'corruption'?
Click to expand...




"if not for the influence of the deceptive Western culture and the oppression of its agents that will soon vanish, then the return to the domain of Islam in its ideology and system would be quicker than the blink of an eye.[45]

According to the same book, the Muslim world has not lagged behind the West, East Asia, the Hindu or any other non-Muslim society because it has failed to borrow some political, cultural or social concepts of the West, but because it has. Muslim stagnation

commenced the day they abandoned this adherence to Islam and ... allowed the foreign culture to enter their lands and the Western concepts to *occupy their minds*"


----------



## Kalam

Jroc said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about their relations with muslims in those other countries? What if they are being corrupted by non-muslims? Wouldnt it the reasonability of the caliphate to defend these muslims from this type of corruption? How would they do that if this were the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'corruption'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if not for the influence of the deceptive Western culture and the oppression of its agents that will soon vanish, then the return to the domain of Islam in its ideology and system would be quicker than the blink of an eye.[45]
> 
> According to the same book, the Muslim world has not lagged behind the West, East Asia, the Hindu or any other non-Muslim society because it has failed to borrow some political, cultural or social concepts of the West, but because it has. Muslim stagnation
> 
> commenced the day they abandoned this adherence to Islam and ... allowed the foreign culture to enter their lands and the Western concepts to *occupy their minds*"
Click to expand...


...If somebody chooses to believe something that's incorrect, it's their problem.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find interesting is that the Muslims I know, the ones I am related to... are nothing like 'Sunni Man'. They don't have this irrational hatred of Israel, nor do they think that the USA should be Islamic. Why is that, I wonder? Could it be that they are the true representation of Western Muslims, and Sunni Man is not what he appears to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, they just sound like watered down milquetoast muslims that have lost their way while in the West.
Click to expand...


"While in the West"? Just how stupid are you? They're American.... they are the West. Moron.


----------



## ekrem

*Israel urges allies to curb criticism of Mubarak
*usmb.com Thread

Obama and Erdogan have phoned several times during Egyptians' demonstrations. 
Turkish position was clear from the beginning. Pro-Demonstrators. 
Erdogan advised Mubarak to step down. 

Probably all these things have been discussed between Obama and Erdogan. 
To Turkish journalists, the Turkish PM then told he had said to Obama that Israel shouldn't interfere in Egypt's business. 
Israel's interference was anti-democracy, pro Dictatorship.
(Look at the red above).

Simple as that.


----------



## ekrem

Every democracy in the world should support people's push towards democracy. 
That's what Turkey has done. 
And that's what Israel has failed in doing. 

Schlomo wanted the Egyptians to live under repressive dictatorship for another 30 years.


----------



## editec

*



Turkish PM Erdogan : Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt

Click to expand...

 
Silly advice.

Israel does not take orders from the USA.*


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> Every democracy in the world should support people's push towards democracy.
> That's what Turkey has done.
> And that's what Israel has failed in doing.
> 
> Schlomo wanted the Egyptians to live under repressive dictatorship for another 30 years.



If Israel does what it does to ensure it's own protection. They put Israels security above the repression of other people in other countries. Seems sensible to me, considering most ME counties would like to see Israel destroyed. You would do exactly the same thing in their position. Now, if their neighbors could be a tad more intelligent and not keep threatening Israel, you might find Israel was less likely to want to preserve the status quo.


----------



## moonlite0220

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish PM Erdogan : Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly advice.
> 
> Israel does not take orders from the USA.*



yes you are right
 The USA takes orders from israel


----------



## ekrem

California Girl said:


> If Israel does what it does to ensure it's own protection. They put Israels security above the repression of other people in other countries. Seems sensible to me, considering most ME counties would like to see Israel destroyed. You would do exactly the same thing in their position. Now, if their neighbors could be a tad more intelligent and not keep threatening Israel, you might find Israel was less likely to want to preserve the status quo.



If I call myself a 'Democracy', I don't stand-up for a Dictator whilst he's being thrown out of his country by his people. 
Simple as that. 

If I have the choice to support either Democracy or Dictatorship, then my choice is clear.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish PM Erdogan : Don't let Israel meddle in Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly advice.
> 
> Israel does not take orders from the USA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you are right
> The USA takes orders from israel
Click to expand...


Fucking stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Protests: Tens Of Thousands March, Security Fires Tear Gas
> 
> Uprisings started again in Iran, I hope the people over throw the Mullahs, fuck the Ayatollahs and their goons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor americans, every time you see a couple of brats protesting in Iran you feel so happy.
> 
> the regime in Iran is not going to fall because it is not tyrant. and about Muslim achievements i suggest you read about Iran's  self-sufficiency since the Islamic revolution that lead it to become a heavy weight country in the region.
Click to expand...


Couple of brats? these are thousands of people demanding their freedoms you goose stepping son of a bitch. Iran was much more of a "heavy weight" before the revolution moron.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were "meddling" in Iraq chasing after PKK terrorists. I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
Click to expand...


I like how when we get involved in another country's affairs, we are advancing democracy, but when the Turks do it, they are 'meddling'.


----------



## Synthaholic

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those countries mess with each other.  hoping they can gain something from the other while not loosing anything themselves.
> 
> *Turkey has gone muslim and will join the other muslims in using Israel as thier whipping boy for re-election.*
Click to expand...


Wrong.  And fairly ignorant - they've never NOT been Muslim.


----------



## High_Gravity

Here are some pics of those "brats" in Iran protesting for their freedom.


























These "brats" are far braver than anything you will ever be moonlite, remember that.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Apparently, the OP is so stupid that she cannot follow the most basic forum rules of not pasting a whole article.



You can't speak intelligently about Turkey, so you criticize the OP about something unrelated, just so that you can say . . . SOMETHING.

I am actually glad you are transparent.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Captain Obvious.
Click to expand...

He said that in response to someone saying their roots are Christian.

Try to follow along.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is time for Muslims to get over it and accept that Israel is there to stay. It really is ridiculous that all these huge surrounding Muslim Nations are so obsessed over such a tiny tiny little strip of land called Israel. And Turkey should just shut the hell up and mind their own business. Why are they so obsessed with Israel?* It's pure Racism*. That's all it is. If the Palestinians were smart,they would just ditch all the outside influences and make a Peace Deal with Israel. Israel is not going away. What don't the Muslims get about that? SHEESH!
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is going to fall one day; and fall hard.
> 
> Israel is a criminal state and it is wrong to make deals with criminals.
> 
> *btw the Jews aren't a race; they are part of a religion called Judiasm.*
Click to expand...


Religious and tribal.  You can be a totally non-practicing (or even non-believing) Jew and still be a Jew due to your tribal connection.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Turkey's roots are Islamic; and has been for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Captain Obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He said that in response to someone saying their roots are Christian.
> 
> Try to follow along.
Click to expand...


Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a* Holocaust II* will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Since there never was a so called Holocaust.*
> 
> There can't be a Holocaust II
> 
> The Holohoax is just a Zionist fantasy used to extort the Western nations into paying guilt money.
> 
> And giving them the stolen land of the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


Don't say stupid shit, please.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Turkey had the right to mess into Armenian business?  *They went into Armenia and slaughtered them* and then came back home to Turkey and slaughtered all the Armenians there.
> 
> Well over a million killed.



That's not accurate.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> More Turkish "Meddling" in Armenia. Called Genocide.  The Systematic MURDER OF A PEOPLE.




That's not in Armenia.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> The Turks will never admit what they did to the Armenians, just the fact that this guy can sit here and say the Turks have no blood on their hands is a joke.




Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.

Then, of course, it would be your turn again.

Fun game, don't you think?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks will never admit what they did to the Armenians, just the fact that this guy can sit here and say the Turks have no blood on their hands is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.
> 
> Then, of course, it would be your turn again.
> 
> Fun game, don't you think?
Click to expand...


America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Turks did commit Genocide against the Armenian People,so it's no surprise they're now calling for a Holocaust II. It actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks don't admit to it, they just say they moved the Armenians out of the country, a mass evacuation I was told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moved them out to mass graves. They've been found, not all of them, but sooo many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More mass graves expected to be found in Turkey - Thursday, February 10th 2011 8:27 PM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Have you got any photos of Israelis mowing down unarmed Palestinians?  Because that would be fun to see, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are occupying Cyprus, Kurdistan and Armenia! Not too mention they still deny the Armenian Holocaust!
Click to expand...


Cyprus is a Turkish island.  Look at a map, for fuck's sake!  It is being occupied by Greece.

Turks are not occupying Armenia.

There is no Kurdistan, except perhaps in the former Northern Iraq.

You've won the Triple Crown of Ignorance with this post.  Congratulations.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks will never admit what they did to the Armenians, just the fact that this guy can sit here and say the Turks have no blood on their hands is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.
> 
> Then, of course, it would be your turn again.
> 
> Fun game, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.
Click to expand...


We officially apologized too.... and rightly so. 

And, you're right, Turkey does refuse to acknowledge its history.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are occupying Cyprus, Kurdistan and Armenia! Not too mention they still deny the Armenian Holocaust!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cyprus is a Turkish island.  Look at a map, for fuck's sake!  It is being occupied by Greece.
> 
> Turks are not occupying Armenia.
> 
> There is no Kurdistan, except perhaps in the former Northern Iraq.
> 
> You've won the Triple Crown of Ignorance with this post.  Congratulations.
Click to expand...


No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. Turkey occupies one part of the Island and the Greeks have the other, Cyprus was conquered by many people in its history the Persians, Romans, Turks, Greeks etc. so it was never an exclusive Turkish island, so the crown of ignorance belongs to you. Take your tongue out of the Turks assholes and think for yourself, you have brown stuff on your upper lip.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.
> 
> Then, of course, it would be your turn again.
> 
> Fun game, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We officially apologized too.... and rightly so.
> 
> And, you're right, Turkey does refuse to acknowledge its history.
Click to expand...


Germany acknowledged the Holocaust also and have admitted their mistakes, but the Germans are actually adults when the Turks are little boys with their heads under their pillows.


----------



## Synthaholic

cmike said:


> turkey is an extremist islamic radical country.
> 
> They refused to give the us permission to use their space in order to launch attacks against iraq.
> 
> Throw their butts out of nato and defund them.


_
moron alert!!!_


----------



## Synthaholic

LibocalypseNow said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do the Armenians and Kurds??
Click to expand...


That's like asking if the Mexicans and the Cubans love America - who gives a fuck?


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> *Women are not subjigated under Islam.*
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
Click to expand...


Total bullshit.  They are kept in beekeepers outfits, and not even allowed to drive, never mind have a say in their own families.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do the Armenians and Kurds??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like asking if the Mexicans and the Cubans love America - who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


LOL alot of Mexicans and Cubans prefer to be here instead of their own countries you stupid fuck stick.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Germany acknowledged the Holocaust also and have admitted their mistakes.......


After Germany was defeated in WWII

The German people were forced by the Allies to accept the official Holohoax story.

And teach it to their children as a fact in the public schools.

Then laws were enacted that made publicly doubting the Holohoax a criminal offence.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany acknowledged the Holocaust also and have admitted their mistakes.......
> 
> 
> 
> After Germany was defeated in WWII
> 
> The German people were forced by the Allies to accept the official Holohoax story.
> 
> And teach it to their children as a fact in the public schools.
> 
> Then laws were enacted that made publicly doubting the Holohoax a criminal offence.
Click to expand...


Why do you think the holoaust is a fraud?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are effectivly eleminating 50% of the population with the subgigation of women.
> 
> 
> 
> *Women are not subjigated under Islam.*
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.  They are kept in beekeepers outfits, and not even allowed to drive, never mind have a say in their own families.
Click to expand...


The burka is only mandatory in a couple Islamic countries and women are not allowed to drive in only Saudi Arabia and Taliban run Afghanistan. Women are definently not looked on as equal to men but they definently live better lives than what you describe, women in UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar and even Syria has alot more freedoms than you know.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> *Israel has nukes and a tough as nails military.* They ain't going anywhere.
> 
> Turkey's a great country but there is a lot of poverty. It's got a long way to go before they become first class.
> 
> And attacking Israel this way is classless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my *favorite *rumor.
> 
> Hints and clues abound that Israel has "secret" nuke sites.  So mant that "it has to be true."
> 
> yet, no money trail, no pics, no witnesses, nothing but paper.
> 
> But that just makes it more true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why Turkey does not speak to Russia with regards to the Chechen issue?
Click to expand...


Why doesn't Israel?  Why doesn't the U.S., or Japan, or China?


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Here are some pics of those "brats" in Iran protesting for their freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These "brats" are far braver than anything you will ever be moonlite, remember that.



the jerks in the photos want Iran to become an immoral country just like america. 
if they dont like Iran they should leave and go live with those who pretend they support them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> How can you have a Holocaust II the sequel ?
> 
> When there was no Holocaust I  ??



Moron.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! A pissing contest to see who's blameless. What a fucking joke. Grow up, get used to Israel's existence because when you die, it will still be there. When your grandchildren's grandchildren die, Israel will still remain. It has the same right to exist as any other nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? I don't care when Israel falls or whether I'm alive to see it. No state has the 'right to exist' and they'll all come to an end eventually, just like us. A word of advice: if there's a discussion going on that you don't like, look for a different thread instead of interrupting the exchange to bore everyone with name-calling and drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This might come as a shock to you.... but you don't get to tell me where to post or what to post. OK? Don't like it, tough*.
Click to expand...


But you get to tell people to leave the country if they don't like what we do in the U.S.?

I'll remember that next time you criticize Obama.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of those "brats" in Iran protesting for their freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These "brats" are far braver than anything you will ever be moonlite, remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the jerks in the photos want Iran to become an immoral country just like america.
> if they dont like Iran they should leave and go live with those who pretend they support them.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking hypocrite, you support the uprising in Egypt but not Iran? why is that you fucking joke? these people are protesting in Iran because their regime is suffocating them, they cannot breathe. You never had the balls to stand up for anything in your life you worthless hack.


----------



## Synthaholic

moonlite0220 said:


> hey california girl, since you are so crazy about israel how come you are not living there?




She would rather be a hypocrite.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> the jerks in the photos want Iran to become an immoral country just like america.
> if they dont like Iran they should leave and go live with those who pretend they support them.



The biased Western media will only show the "spoiled brats" protests in Iran.

And basically ignores the much larger Pro-government marches and rally's.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anyone want to explain to me how exactly Iran is a "moral" country"? there are no "moral" countries, what a fucking joke.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the jerks in the photos want Iran to become an immoral country just like america.
> if they dont like Iran they should leave and go live with those who pretend they support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biased Western media will only show the "spoiled brats" protests in Iran.
> 
> And basically ignores the much larger Pro-government marches and rally's.
Click to expand...


Why are the protestors "spoiled brats" Sunni? I really dont get how anyone can call them that, are the conditions in Iran so pleasant that no one should complain?


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Anyone want to explain to me how exactly Iran is a "moral" country"?


Simple.

The closer a nation follows the teaching of the Quran.

The more "moral" are the people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to explain to me how exactly Iran is a "moral" country"?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> The closer a nation follows the teaching of the Quran.
> 
> The more "moral" are the people.
Click to expand...


How does Iran follow the Quran though? if anything I just see their government use it as a tool to oppress the people.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Women are not subjigated under Islam.*
> 
> In fact, they are held in the highest regard and treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> Unlike Westen women; who are are treated as whores and sluts in their Western nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.  They are kept in beekeepers outfits, and not even allowed to drive, never mind have a say in their own families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burka is only mandatory in a couple Islamic countries and women are not allowed to drive in only Saudi Arabia and Taliban run Afghanistan. Women are definently not looked on as equal to men but they definently live better lives than what you describe, women in UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar and even Syria has alot more freedoms than you know.
Click to expand...


so what if i am not allowed to drive? 

instead of getting your mind busy with how muslim women live, i suggest you take a look at how american women live.
american girls act like prostitutes in schools even in elementary school. getting pregnant at a very young age then dump the baby is the problem you should think of. 
females of all ages in america are looked at as products. a product you can use to make money. ask playboy magazine in they will tell how cheap american women are.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Captain Obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that in response to someone saying their roots are Christian.
> 
> Try to follow along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.
Click to expand...


I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.

Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit.  They are kept in beekeepers outfits, and not even allowed to drive, never mind have a say in their own families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burka is only mandatory in a couple Islamic countries and women are not allowed to drive in only Saudi Arabia and Taliban run Afghanistan. Women are definently not looked on as equal to men but they definently live better lives than what you describe, women in UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar and even Syria has alot more freedoms than you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what if i am not allowed to drive?
> 
> instead of getting your mind busy with how muslim women live, i suggest you take a look at how american women live.
> american girls act like prostitutes in schools even in elementary school. getting pregnant at a very young age then dump the baby is the problem you should think of.
> females of all ages in america are looked at as products. a product you can use to make money. ask playboy magazine in they will tell how cheap american women are.
Click to expand...


LOL Muslim women are looked at as baby machines and nothing more in most of the Muslim world, the women in the west that act like "prostitutes" because they choose to be that way, at least they have a CHOICE, which is something you lot don't have. And I have seen plenty of Muslim women gets loosey goosey in places like Turkey, UAE and Kuwait. I fucked an Iranian Shite girl in California who was supposedly a good Shite girl so get the fuck out of here with that, we are all human and no one is better than anyone else.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that in response to someone saying their roots are Christian.
> 
> Try to follow along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
Click to expand...


Turkey is a fucking joke, correct that. Thats right, you can't.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Why are the protestors "spoiled brats" Sunni? I really dont get how anyone can call them that, are the conditions in Iran so pleasant that no one should complain?



There is no doubt in my mind that the protests are funded, instigated, and directed by agents of the CIA and Mossad.

America and the West has been interfering with the politics of Iran for several decades.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the protestors "spoiled brats" Sunni? I really dont get how anyone can call them that, are the conditions in Iran so pleasant that no one should complain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that the protests are funded, instigated, and directed by agents of the CIA and Mossad.
> 
> America and the West has been interfering with the politics of Iran for several decades.
Click to expand...


Is it possible that the people in Iran are just miserable and tired of the way things are? I think Iran does a good job of marginalizing its people by itself without the help of the US and Israel.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks will never admit what they did to the Armenians, just the fact that this guy can sit here and say the Turks have no blood on their hands is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.
> 
> Then, of course, it would be your turn again.
> 
> Fun game, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.
Click to expand...


I am not making excuses for them, and the Turkish people have to come to terms with their past actions.

It was a genocide against the Armenians living in Turkey.  But you cannot judge their actions against today's standards and definitions.

In fact, the very word 'genocide' was only coined in 1943, to describe the Turkish/Armenian massacre.

In 1915, there was no international or even societal stigma attached to mass killings of your enemies.

By using today's definitions and moral outrage, it could be argued successfully that there was a U.S. genocide against Native Americans.

Have we admitted that officially?  No.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can take turns:  you post a photo of Armenians being brutalized by Turks, then I post a photo of Southern Americans lynching a Black man.
> 
> Then, of course, it would be your turn again.
> 
> Fun game, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not making excuses for them, and the Turkish people have to come to terms with their past actions.
> 
> It was a genocide against the Armenians living in Turkey.  But you cannot judge their actions against today's standards and definitions.
> 
> In fact, the very word 'genocide' was only coined in 1943, to describe the Turkish/Armenian massacre.
> 
> In 1915, there was no international or even societal stigma attached to mass killings of your enemies.
> 
> By using today's definitions and moral outrage, it could be argued successfully that there was a U.S. genocide against Native Americans.
> 
> Have we admitted that officially?  No.
Click to expand...


Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians, all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are occupying Cyprus, Kurdistan and Armenia! Not too mention they still deny the Armenian Holocaust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyprus is a Turkish island.  Look at a map, for fuck's sake!  It is being occupied by Greece.
> 
> Turks are not occupying Armenia.
> 
> There is no Kurdistan, except perhaps in the former Northern Iraq.
> 
> You've won the Triple Crown of Ignorance with this post.  Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. Turkey occupies one part of the Island and the Greeks have the other, Cyprus was conquered by many people in its history the Persians, Romans, Turks, Greeks etc. so it was never an exclusive Turkish island, so the crown of ignorance belongs to you. Take your tongue out of the Turks assholes and think for yourself, you have brown stuff on your upper lip.
Click to expand...


Funny - before today I never took you for an imbecile:







Now tell me by what rights does Greece claim Cyprus?  It's in Turkish waters.  It is clearly a Turkish island.  The only legitimate counterclaim would come from Syria, not Greece.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians, all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.



Even if Turkey was to admit to a so called genocide.

Exactly what would that achieve?


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to explain to me how exactly Iran is a "moral" country"?
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> The closer a nation follows the teaching of the Quran.
> 
> The more "moral" are the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does Iran follow the Quran though? if anything I just see their government use it as a tool to oppress the people.
Click to expand...


the few people you pretend you care about are anti-iranian even though they were born and raised in Iran. they want a govt that bows its head to america and gives its oil for FREE.  

i go Iran every year and know this kind of people in the photos.
most of them are gays and lesbians who are still whining about the shah's time. they build underground bars and places for prostitution. 
they want to practice immorality in public thats why they protest against the govt.
The Iranian govt has to ban this kind of protest because its goal is to spread corruption all over Iran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.































Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.
> 
> The closer a nation follows the teaching of the Quran.
> 
> The more "moral" are the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does Iran follow the Quran though? if anything I just see their government use it as a tool to oppress the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the few people you pretend you care about are anti-iranian even though they were born and raised in Iran. they want a govt that bows its head to america and gives its oil for FREE.
> 
> i go Iran every year and know this kind of people in the photos.
> most of them are gays and lesbians who are still whining about the shah's time. they build underground bars and places for prostitution.
> they want to practice immorality in public thats why they protest against the govt.
> The Iranian govt has to ban this kind of protest because its goal is to spread corruption all over Iran.
Click to expand...


How exactly do the protestors want Iran to bow its head to the US? you hate the US so much you can't even think straight.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but do the Armenians and Kurds??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like asking if the Mexicans and the Cubans love America - who gives a fuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL alot of Mexicans and Cubans prefer to be here instead of their own countries you stupid fuck stick.
Click to expand...


What's your point?  Does it matter to you if they love America?  I could care less, just like the Turks could care less if they are loved by the Armenians and Kurds.

Imbecile.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians, all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Turkey was to admit to a so called genocide.
> 
> Exactly what would that achieve?
Click to expand...


It would give the victims and their families closure, trying to pretend something never happened just builds more resentment. That would be like the US trying to pretend slavery never happened, or in 60 years the US denying it invaded Iraq.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like asking if the Mexicans and the Cubans love America - who gives a fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL alot of Mexicans and Cubans prefer to be here instead of their own countries you stupid fuck stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Does it matter to you if they love America?  I could care less, just like the Turks could care less if they are loved by the Armenians and Kurds.
> 
> Imbecile.
Click to expand...


Whatever bitch.


----------



## Synthaholic

moonlite0220 said:


> the jerks in the photos want Iran to become an immoral country just like america.
> if they dont like Iran they should leave and go live with those who pretend they support them.



Iran is already an immoral country.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.


What makes you think these girls are muslim?

Lebanon has a large Christian population that allows dancing clubs and alcohol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyprus is a Turkish island.  Look at a map, for fuck's sake!  It is being occupied by Greece.
> 
> Turks are not occupying Armenia.
> 
> There is no Kurdistan, except perhaps in the former Northern Iraq.
> 
> You've won the Triple Crown of Ignorance with this post.  Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. Turkey occupies one part of the Island and the Greeks have the other, Cyprus was conquered by many people in its history the Persians, Romans, Turks, Greeks etc. so it was never an exclusive Turkish island, so the crown of ignorance belongs to you. Take your tongue out of the Turks assholes and think for yourself, you have brown stuff on your upper lip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny - before today I never took you for an imbecile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me by what rights does Greece claim Cyprus?  It's in Turkish waters.  It is clearly a Turkish island.  The only legitimate counterclaim would come from Syria, not Greece.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking moron, the Island is split into 2 parts a Turkish part and a Greek part, the Island is not exclusively Turkish you fuckin cum stain.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think these girls are muslim?
> 
> Lebanon has a large Christian population that allows dancing clubs and alcohol.
Click to expand...


Nice try Sunni, Lebanon is more than 80% Muslim now. Most of those girls in the club were Muslim, and most of the people that go to the clubs are Muslim.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The burka is only mandatory in a couple Islamic countries and women are not allowed to drive in only Saudi Arabia and Taliban run Afghanistan. Women are definently not looked on as equal to men but they definently live better lives than what you describe, women in UAE, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar and even Syria has alot more freedoms than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what if i am not allowed to drive?
> 
> instead of getting your mind busy with how muslim women live, i suggest you take a look at how american women live.
> american girls act like prostitutes in schools even in elementary school. getting pregnant at a very young age then dump the baby is the problem you should think of.
> females of all ages in america are looked at as products. a product you can use to make money. ask playboy magazine in they will tell how cheap american women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Muslim women are looked at as baby machines and nothing more in most of the Muslim world, the women in the west that act like "prostitutes" because they choose to be that way, at least they have a CHOICE, which is something you lot don't have. And I have seen plenty of Muslim women gets loosey goosey in places like Turkey, UAE and Kuwait. I fucked an Iranian Shite girl in California who was supposedly a good Shite girl so get the fuck out of here with that, we are all human and no one is better than anyone else.
Click to expand...


i am sure you  *XXXXXXXXXXX* have a choice.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey is a fucking joke, correct that. Thats right, you can't.
Click to expand...


High_Gravity is a fucking joke.

There - corrected!


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what if i am not allowed to drive?
> 
> instead of getting your mind busy with how muslim women live, i suggest you take a look at how american women live.
> american girls act like prostitutes in schools even in elementary school. getting pregnant at a very young age then dump the baby is the problem you should think of.
> females of all ages in america are looked at as products. a product you can use to make money. ask playboy magazine in they will tell how cheap american women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Muslim women are looked at as baby machines and nothing more in most of the Muslim world, the women in the west that act like "prostitutes" because they choose to be that way, at least they have a CHOICE, which is something you lot don't have. And I have seen plenty of Muslim women gets loosey goosey in places like Turkey, UAE and Kuwait. I fucked an Iranian Shite girl in California who was supposedly a good Shite girl so get the fuck out of here with that, we are all human and no one is better than anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *XXXXXXXXXX*
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians, all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Turkey was to admit to a so called genocide.
> 
> Exactly what would that achieve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would give the victims and their families closure, trying to pretend something never happened just builds more resentment. That would be like the US trying to pretend slavery never happened, or in 60 years the US denying it invaded Iraq.
Click to expand...


What did or didn't happen in Armenia is basically ancient history from a different century.

Time to move on.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a fucking joke, correct that. Thats right, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High_Gravity is a fucking joke.
> 
> There - corrected!
Click to expand...


Wow I am so insulted.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has admitted what they done wrong in regards to blacks, slavery is documented in history as well as these lychings. Turkey refuses to acknowledge what they did to the Armenians, go ahead and ask the Turk posters on here like Ekrem, according to them nothing has happened. Turkey needs to grow the fuck up, admit to what happened and apologize and move on. Stop making excuses for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making excuses for them, and the Turkish people have to come to terms with their past actions.
> 
> It was a genocide against the Armenians living in Turkey.  But you cannot judge their actions against today's standards and definitions.
> 
> In fact, the very word 'genocide' was only coined in 1943, to describe the Turkish/Armenian massacre.
> 
> In 1915, there was no international or even societal stigma attached to mass killings of your enemies.
> 
> By using today's definitions and moral outrage, it could be argued successfully that there was a U.S. genocide against Native Americans.
> 
> Have we admitted that officially?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians,* all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  Stop embarrassing yourself, and leave the thread while you are way behind.

You obviously know nothing about Turkey.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Turkey was to admit to a so called genocide.
> 
> Exactly what would that achieve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would give the victims and their families closure, trying to pretend something never happened just builds more resentment. That would be like the US trying to pretend slavery never happened, or in 60 years the US denying it invaded Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did or didn't happen in Armenia is basically ancient history from a different century.
> 
> Time to move on.
Click to expand...


If the Turks were to acknowledge what they did and apologize than yes people could move on, you can't move on from something that according to the Turks, never happened.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not making excuses for them, and the Turkish people have to come to terms with their past actions.
> 
> It was a genocide against the Armenians living in Turkey.  But you cannot judge their actions against today's standards and definitions.
> 
> In fact, the very word 'genocide' was only coined in 1943, to describe the Turkish/Armenian massacre.
> 
> In 1915, there was no international or even societal stigma attached to mass killings of your enemies.
> 
> By using today's definitions and moral outrage, it could be argued successfully that there was a U.S. genocide against Native Americans.
> 
> Have we admitted that officially?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians,* all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Stop embarrassing yourself, and leave the thread while you are way behind.
> 
> You obviously know nothing about Turkey.
Click to expand...


Fuck you faggot, you know less than zero about Turkey so go fuck yourself.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Muslim women are looked at as baby machines and nothing more in most of the Muslim world, the women in the west that act like "prostitutes" because they choose to be that way, at least they have a CHOICE, which is something you lot don't have. And I have seen plenty of Muslim women gets loosey goosey in places like Turkey, UAE and Kuwait. I fucked an Iranian Shite girl in California who was supposedly a good Shite girl so get the fuck out of here with that, we are all human and no one is better than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure you did it also with your mother and sisters since they have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL alot of Mexicans and Cubans prefer to be here instead of their own countries you stupid fuck stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Does it matter to you if they love America?  I could care less, just like the Turks could care less if they are loved by the Armenians and Kurds.
> 
> Imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever bitch.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I thought.  Nothing.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.



Moron, the bitches in the pictures are christian. the Lebanese community is diverse.  
besides when it comes to lowness american women are on the top of the list


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
Click to expand...


She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the bitches in the pictures are christian. the Lebanese community is diverse.
> besides when it comes to lowness american women are on the top of the list
Click to expand...


You stupid bitch, Lebanon is 80% Muslim now, most of the girls in those pics are Muslim women slutting it up, fucking deal with it you fuckin dyke.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  Does it matter to you if they love America?  I could care less, just like the Turks could care less if they are loved by the Armenians and Kurds.
> 
> Imbecile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.  Nothing.
Click to expand...


Yes you are correct you are nothing you fucking faggot piece of shit, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. Turkey occupies one part of the Island and the Greeks have the other, Cyprus was conquered by many people in its history the Persians, Romans, Turks, Greeks etc. so it was never an exclusive Turkish island, so the crown of ignorance belongs to you. Take your tongue out of the Turks assholes and think for yourself, you have brown stuff on your upper lip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny - before today I never took you for an imbecile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me by what rights does Greece claim Cyprus?  It's in Turkish waters.  It is clearly a Turkish island.  The only legitimate counterclaim would come from Syria, not Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking moron, the Island is split into 2 parts a Turkish part and a Greek part, the Island is not exclusively Turkish you fuckin cum stain.
Click to expand...


God, you are so fucking stupid.

By what right does Greece claim Cyprus?


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the bitches in the pictures are christian. the Lebanese community is diverse.
> besides when it comes to lowness american women are on the top of the list
Click to expand...


Prove it. Prove they're 'christian'? You stupid woman.

And, while you're at it... prove that 'when it comes to lowness (what the fuck is 'lowness'?) American women are on the top of the list. What list? Where? Link to the list.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?
Click to expand...


I have met many Muslim women who are not like this, moonlite is totally abusing her meds while drinking at the same time. I pray her husband doesn't find out.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Nice try Sunni, Lebanon is more than 80% Muslim now. Most of those girls in the club were Muslim, and most of the people that go to the clubs are Muslim.


Whether they are Christian or possibly muslin.

I am sure their families are so proud that their daughters have adopted Western slut attitudes and behavior.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the bitches in the pictures are christian. the Lebanese community is diverse.
> besides when it comes to lowness american women are on the top of the list
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove they're 'christian'? You stupid woman.
Click to expand...


Most of those women are Muslim, Lebanon is 80% Muslim and the tourists that go to Lebanon are mostly from Muslim countries like Kuwait, Egypt, Syria. etc. most of the people in general that go to these clubs are Muslims, if it was only Christians going to these places most of them would shut down.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Sunni, Lebanon is more than 80% Muslim now. Most of those girls in the club were Muslim, and most of the people that go to the clubs are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether they are Christian or possibly muslin.
> 
> I am sure their families are so proud that their daughters have adopted Western slut attitudes and behavior.
Click to expand...


How is this a Western thing? Western women are the only ones who drink and have a good time?


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?
Click to expand...


if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Sunni, Lebanon is more than 80% Muslim now. Most of those girls in the club were Muslim, and most of the people that go to the clubs are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether they are Christian or possibly muslin.
> 
> I am sure their families are so proud that their daughters have adopted Western slut attitudes and behavior.
Click to expand...


And, yet, here you are.... living in the west... have some fucking balls, Sunni. Move to the ME.... Iran would be perfect for you.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU
Click to expand...


Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey has yet to acknowledge anything that happened with the Armenians,* all the Turks I have seen on here just claim that it was a mass evacuation, whose bodies are those in the mass graves? nobody knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Stop embarrassing yourself, and leave the thread while you are way behind.
> 
> You obviously know nothing about Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you faggot, you know less than zero about Turkey so go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

I've spent a lot of time in Turkey and have studied the country since 1990.  I've read all of the biographies of Ataturk, and most of the books about the formation of Turkey.  I've also read "A Shameful Act"







I'll put my knowledge of Turkey against anyone on this board.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some of the Muslim women acting the fool in Lebanon, yeh these girls aren't slutty in the least bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah these look real conservative girls, wake the fuck up moonlite you have been brainwashed your whole life, Muslim women are no better than American women or any other women when you get down to it, women in your country would be doing the same shit if you were allowed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, the bitches in the pictures are christian. the Lebanese community is diverse.
> besides when it comes to lowness american women are on the top of the list
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. Prove they're 'christian'? You stupid woman.
> 
> And, while you're at it... prove that 'when it comes to lowness (what the fuck is 'lowness'?) American women are on the top of the list. What list? Where? Link to the list.
Click to expand...


These brainwashed idiots that think American women are so scandalous have never been to Europe, women over there go topless on the beach and wear far skimpier outfits than their American counter parts, European women make American women look conservative by definition, same thing with South American women. There are parades in Brazil where women run through the streets naked, moonlite is just brainwashed to hate and is dead wrong.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  Stop embarrassing yourself, and leave the thread while you are way behind.
> 
> You obviously know nothing about Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you faggot, you know less than zero about Turkey so go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've spent a lot of time in Turkey and have studied the country since 1990.  I've read all of the biographies of Ataturk, and most of the books about the formation of Turkey.  I've also read "A Shameful Act"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put my knowledge of Turkey against anyone on this board.
Click to expand...


Wow you know all about Turkey good for you

Who gives a flying fuck, Turkey is insignificant and so are you, take all that knowledge and shove it up your pussy you fucking hack.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
Click to expand...


You have zero evidence those girls are Muslim.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU
Click to expand...


Muslim women do move from bed to bed you fucking jack ass. No better than American women, once Muslim women are in a position where they are free to do as they please they slut it up as well, look at the pics I posted as proof. There is nothing wrong with women slutting it up from time to time, get the fuck over it. Muslim women are hardly Mother Teresas.


----------



## Sunni Man

Moonlite0220 sounds like a exemplary muslimah.

Who has her priorities right and follows the religion.

And is a great example for other Islamic women.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's clearly mentally unbalanced.... are all Muslim women mentally unbalanced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.
Click to expand...


give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what she's whining about, but she breached the rules of the board by bringing up your family. That makes her a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence those girls are Muslim.
Click to expand...


Lebanon is a 80% Muslim country you fucking dumb cock, the odds are most of those girls are Muslim. Christians are a minority in Lebanon you fuckin faggot.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.
Click to expand...


Child you are so lost, I will pray for you. Everything you have been taught is a lie.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Moonlite0220 sounds like a exemplary muslimah.
> 
> Who has her priorities right and follows the religion.
> 
> And is a great example for other Islamic women.



Hahahaha I wouldn't trust that psycho to water my plants but you can have her if you want.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what my family has to do with Muslim girls slutting it up in Lebanon, god moonlite is so brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence those girls are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebanon is a 80% Muslim country you fucking dumb cock, the odds are most of those girls are Muslim. Christians are a minority in Lebanon you fuckin faggot.
Click to expand...

It's interesting that you can only muster insults when you are getting your ass handed to you!


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence those girls are Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon is a 80% Muslim country you fucking dumb cock, the odds are most of those girls are Muslim. Christians are a minority in Lebanon you fuckin faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's interesting that you can only muster insults when you are getting your ass handed to you!
Click to expand...


The only clown I see getting their ass handed to them is you bitch.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Child you are so lost, I will pray for you. Everything you have been taught is a lie.
Click to expand...


i dont think you have time for prayer since you are always busy with adultry


----------



## High_Gravity

Some more "pure" Muslima women.


----------



## Sunni Man

Synthaholic said:


> I've read all of the biographies of Ataturk, and most of the books about the formation of Turkey.


Ataturk was a traitor to his heritage and the Turkish people.

He was basically a sell out and a puppet to the West.

Thankfully, the Turkish people are starting to realize this.

And are slowly moving back to their Islamic roots.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child you are so lost, I will pray for you. Everything you have been taught is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think you have time for prayer since you are always busy with adultry
Click to expand...


Hahaha damn right.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Some more "pure" Muslima women.


Post all of the pictures you want of slut women.

But I see ZERO evidence that they are muslims.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> Some more "pure" Muslima women.



you can post as many pics as you like
we know who we are and who the women in the pics are
you are eating your heart out because no one is believing your lies except people like you


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read all of the biographies of Ataturk, and most of the books about the formation of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Ataturk was a traitor to his heritage and the Turkish people.
> 
> He was basically a sell out and a puppet to the West.
> 
> Thankfully, the Turkish people are starting to realize this.
> 
> And are slowly moving back to their Islamic roots.
Click to expand...

You're a moron.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more "pure" Muslima women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can post as many pics as you like
> we know who we are and who the women in the pics are
> you are eating your heart out because no one is believing your lies except people like you
Click to expand...


I'm only eating my heart out cause I want to go to Lebanon to bang some of those skeezers.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read all of the biographies of Ataturk, and most of the books about the formation of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Ataturk was a traitor to his heritage and the Turkish people.
> 
> He was basically a sell out and a puppet to the West.
> 
> Thankfully, the Turkish people are starting to realize this.
> 
> And are slowly moving back to their Islamic roots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron.
Click to expand...


Sunni man is way smarter than you faggot.


----------



## moonlite0220

i suggest we all ignore  *XXXXXX*


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> i suggest we all *XXXXXXXX*



Thats a mistake you fuckin dyke.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> i suggest we all ignore this * XXXXXXXXX*



No racism in Islam huh? I guess when your getting your ass handed to you the truth always comes out. Like I said, no better than Americans. Same same.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we were mentally unbalanced we would be moving from one bed to another just like YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.
Click to expand...


You 'know' jack shit, bitch. My private life might be fascinating to you.... since I'm free to make my own choices, unlike you.... but, seriously, this silly ranting about my life is making you look very foolish.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> i suggest we all ignore this * XXXXXXXX*



Fuck off, you Muslim ho.


----------



## moonlite0220

High_Gravity said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore this  *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No racism in Islam huh? I guess when your getting your ass handed to you the truth always comes out. Like I said, no better than Americans. Same same.
Click to expand...


you are different. you dont deserve to be shown any respect


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl. You can't insult me with shit that ain't true. You're making a fool of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me a break, we all know american girls are bitches since childhood. your parents teach you "safe sex" so you can do it as much as you can without getting pregnant. they help you with choosing boys. and if dont have a bf your parents get you a psychological help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You 'know' jack shit, bitch. My private life might be fascinating to you.... since I'm free to make my own choices, unlike you.... but, seriously, this silly ranting about my life is making you look very foolish.
Click to expand...


Don't take moonlite seriously, it is not her fault. She is the typical store brand Muslima, she has been brainwashed since birth to hate and she is not thinking her own thoughts, everything she thinks have been burned into her brain by the men in her life. She is nothing but a puppet and somewhere some man is pulling her string, quite pathetic. She is just jealous that you are free and is suffocating.


----------



## moonlite0220

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore this  *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, you Muslim ho.
Click to expand...


you think all girls are as same as you


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore this  *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No racism in Islam huh? I guess when your getting your ass handed to you the truth always comes out. Like I said, no better than Americans. Same same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are different. you dont deserve to be shown any respect
Click to expand...


You just showed your true colors by using the n word, you are no better than anyone else in the Ku Klux Klan, you are a disgrace to your religion.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore this *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, you Muslim ho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
Click to expand...


At least she can think for herself unlike you, your just a puppet repeating all the crap some Muslim guy beat into your head.


----------



## High_Gravity

Scoreboard

High Gravity and California Girl-132
Synthia and Moondyke-12

Biggest blowout in the history of USMB.


----------



## moonlite0220

you can bark as much as you like. this is my last reply. you will be ignored


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore this  *XXXXXXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, you Muslim ho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
Click to expand...


No sweetie... I think anyone who calls a black person by that word deserves to be called a whore. You are a disgrace to your religion.... do you think you do Islam proud by the way you behave on this board? You do not. 

I make a great effort on this board to defend Islam. Most Muslims I know are decent, honest people. Pity that you are such a disgraceful representation of your faith.... just like Sunni Man... you reinforce the stereotype of Islam. Shame on you.


----------



## High_Gravity

moonlite0220 said:


> you can bark as much as you like. this is my last reply. you will be ignored



Now your running away? typical Muslima.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> you can bark as much as you like. this is my last reply. you will be ignored



Good. Put your Burka back on and fuck off. You're a disgrace to your religion.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off, you Muslim ho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sweetie... I think anyone who calls a black person by that word deserves to be called a whore. You are a disgrace to your religion.... do you think you do Islam proud by the way you behave on this board? You do not.
> 
> I make a great effort on this board to defend Islam. Most Muslims I know are decent, honest people. Pity that you are such a disgraceful representation of your faith.... just like Sunni Man... you reinforce the stereotype of Islam. Shame on you.
Click to expand...


I have been told there is no racism in Islam, that everyone is equal before Allah, well so far I have ran into 2 posters on this board Muhammed and Moonlite who refered to me as the N word, so obviously Islam does have racism, just like anything else in this life.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Scoreboard
> 
> High Gravity and California Girl-132
> Synthia and Moondyke-12
> 
> Biggest blowout in the history of USMB.





Meltdown achieved. Bitch melted and ran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Me and California Girl run these damn boards.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scoreboard
> 
> High Gravity and California Girl-132
> Synthia and Moondyke-12
> 
> Biggest blowout in the history of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meltdown achieved. Bitch melted and ran.
Click to expand...


It was only a matter of time, a typical store brand Muslima cannot even make one decision in her daily life without consulting a man, even if its paper or plastic at the grocery store. Moonlite obviously falls into that category, if she had any guts she would take her thrashing like a grown woman.


----------



## Sunni Man

moonlite0220 said:


> you think all girls are as same as you


The reason that Western women dislike pious Muslim women who cover and are religious is simple.

When the Western woman sees a Muslimah.

She is reminded just how far removed she has become from God and her true role as a pure and natural woman.


----------



## California Girl

moonlite0220 said:


> i suggest we all ignore  *XXXXXX*



I love the Mods on this board.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Western women dislike pious Muslim women who cover and are religious is simple.
> 
> When the Western woman sees a Muslimah.
> 
> She is reminded just how far removed she has become from God and her true role as a pure and natural woman.
Click to expand...


LOL, I doubt thats what people think they see Muslim women.


----------



## ekrem

http://www.yhb.gov.tr/ilanpanosu\2011 krediler.pdf
That is the document to the 2010-2012 financial assistance protocol. 
In those 3 years, we give them 900 Million, and if the Turk Cypriots have budget deficits, Turkey will cover it also. 
The yearly budget in North Cyprus is about 1.8 Billion $.

The Turkish Cypriots aren't occupied. 
The Turkish Army is in Cyprus to protect the Turkish Cypriots at the Turkish Cypriots request.

The population in N-Cyprus is 265.000 people.
Turkish Army in Cyprus is 35.000. 
The conscripts in Cyprus contribute to the local economy by buying things from the locals. 

If they want us out, we will leave. 
We don't occupy them.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore  *XXXXXX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Mods on this board.
Click to expand...


Yes they do good work.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Me and California Girl run these damn boards.


----------



## ekrem

High_Gravity said:


> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. (...)



I'll advise you to travel to the North of the island. 
There they speak Turkish, have Turkish names and claim a modified Turkish flag as their own.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Western women dislike pious Muslim women who cover and are religious is simple.
> 
> When the Western woman sees a Muslimah.
> 
> She is reminded just how far removed she has become from God and her true role as a pure and natural woman.
Click to expand...


Your pathetic attempt to flame is failing, Sunni. Just sayin'. What an embarrassment you are.


----------



## ekrem

Internet TLD of North Cyprus:
.nc.tr or .tr

Currency:	
Turkish lira (TRY)


Calling code	
+90 (same as Turkey)


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think all girls are as same as you
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Western women dislike pious Muslim women who cover and are religious is simple.
> 
> When the Western woman sees a Muslimah.
> 
> She is reminded just how far removed she has become from God and her true role as a pure and natural woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your pathetic attempt to flame is failing, Sunni. Just sayin'. What an embarrassment you are.
Click to expand...

No flaming intended.

Just stating the truth.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll advise you to travel to the North of the island.
> There they speak Turkish, have Turkish names and claim a modified Turkish flag as their own.
Click to expand...


Modified.

Not Turkish.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Western women dislike pious Muslim women who cover and are religious is simple.
> 
> When the Western woman sees a Muslimah.
> 
> She is reminded just how far removed she has become from God and her true role as a pure and natural woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pathetic attempt to flame is failing, Sunni. Just sayin'. What an embarrassment you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No flaming intended.
> 
> Just stating the truth.
Click to expand...


No, you weren't. You were looking for a fight. You are a disgrace to your faith... a decent Muslim would take the opportunity to try and demonstrate how decent real Muslims are... pity that, time after time, you choose to make Muslims look bad. Why is that?


----------



## ekrem

It's as Turkish as it is Greek.

The Greek Cypriots and Greeks tried to unite the island with Greece.
It was pushed by the Greek Junta, which ruled Greece at that time:
Greek military junta of 1967
Enosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

After Turkey intervened, the Greek Junta in Greece collapsed and Greece returned to Democracy:
Metapolitefsi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Actio-Reactio.


----------



## ekrem

> In July 1974, the military junta in Athens sponsored a coup led by extremist Greek Cypriots against the government of President Makarios, citing his alleged pro-communist leanings and his perceived abandonment of enosis.
> The Greek Cypriot coup was aimed at uniting Cyprus with mainland Greece.
> The Turkish response was swift.
> Turkey, citing the 1960 Treaty of Guarantee, intervened militarily to protect Turkish Cypriots.


globalsecurity.org


There were people stupid enough to believe, that it is a good idea, that Cyprus and Greece get united and that Turkish Cypriots would be ruled/administered by a Greek Junta. 
Greece at that time was ruled by a Military Junta.

It was not a good idea.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that in response to someone saying their roots are Christian.
> 
> Try to follow along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
Click to expand...







> On December 24, 2010, the United States once again avoided diplomatic difficulties with a Nato ally, Turkey. The House of Representatives ended its term by not putting forward a resolution recognising the genocide of the Armenians by the Ottoman Empire during World War I. This resolution is unlikely to be passed by the Congress in the next term because the next house speaker, John Boehner, does not support it.
> 
> According to the Independent, supporters of the resolution had high hopes for it to be passed before the term ended because the outgoing speaker, Nancy Pelosi, had previously supported the resolution.
> 
> Turkey is an important ally of the US in the Middle East playing a supporting role in the Iraq War and has helped the US in the past on other war fronts. Turkish governments have always denied the death of 1.5 million Armenian Christians as genocide, blaming it on general anarchy and civil was at that time. However, historians term it as the first holocaust of the 20th century, of which documentary and photographic proof also exists.
> 
> Genocide roots in the Ottoman Empire
> 
> Within the Ottoman Empire, the Armenians were generally concentrated in the eastern provinces. According to the Dhimmi system in the Ottoman Empire the non-Muslims were subjected to over-taxation and limited legal freedoms. Generally referred to as infidels or unbelievers, they were not considered equal to Muslims. Testimony of a non-Muslim against a Muslim was not admissible in court and their houses could not be higher than their Muslim neighbor&#8217;s.
> 
> Initial massacres took place under the rule of Sultan Abdul Hamid II in the late 19th century. These were called the Hamidiyan massacres in which, according to different historians, 80,000 to 300,000 Armenians were killed.
> 
> In 1908, the monarchy had collapsed after the Young Turk Revolution and by 1913 the Committee of Union and Progress (CUP), Ittihad ve Terakki Jemiyeti, emerged at the head of the government in a coup. The CUP had an extreme Turkish nationalistic ideology and was mainly controlled by Enver Pasha, Minister of War, Talat Pasha, Minister of the Interior and Grand Vizier in 1917, and Jemal Pasha, Minister of the Marine.
> 
> The resettlement program
> 
> I will not go deep into political background of the genocide which occurred during World War I but one of the basic reasons behind it was Ottoman insecurity that the Armenian Christian subjects will support the Russians pushing on in the eastern front of the war. Some historians also credit it to the policies of the government to create a unified and pure &#8220;Turkish state.&#8221;
> 
> In the spring and summer of 1915 Armenians all around the empire were ordered to deport under a fictitious &#8220;resettlement program.&#8221; Convoys consisting of hundreds of thousands of Armenians from different parts of the empire started towards the Syrian Desert. These convoys were basically death marches because most of the people were subjected to torture, rape and slaughter during their painful journey towards the desert. The government did not make any plans for the provision of food and water and thousands died of starvation and disease. Some evidence of a primitive form of gas chambers also exists, where women and children were put into a cave and the entrance of the cave was set on fire, suffocating the people inside the cave.
> 
> The forgotten holocaust
> 
> A new &#8220;Special Organisation&#8221; called the Teshkilâti Mahsusa, was formed as a tool for extermination. Approximated two million Armenians lived in the Ottoman lands in 1915 but by 1918 an estimated 1 million had perished and by 1923 a negligible number of Armenians were left in main Anatolian Turkey.
> 
> Photographic and documentary evidence exist of the extermination of the Armenian race from the Ottoman lands.
> 
> This Genocide the forgotten holocaust because it was over-shadowed by the killing of the six million Jews during the World War II by Nazi Germany and generally people really don&#8217;t know about it. It is ironic because while persuading his associates that a Jewish holocaust would be tolerated by the west, Adolf Hitler said the following and he was right:
> 
> *Who, after all, speaks today of the annihilation of the Armenians*?  http://www.disclose.tv/forum/armenian-genocide-millions-killed-and-forgotten-t39773.html



Certainly not Synth who would like to argue numbers.  Just like Sunni Man would like to argue numbers of the Jewish genocide by Germany.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n_OywOzPcQ"]Armenian Genocide by Turkey[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzZ_B1lC55o"]Warning - Graphic and 31 Minutes Long[/ame]


----------



## ekrem

Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The Trail of Tears was the forced relocation and movement of Native Americans from the present-day United States. It has been described as an act of genocide.[1]


----------



## ekrem

If we want your input on morale issues, we will let you know.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Trail of Tears was the forced relocation and movement of Native Americans from the present-day United States. It has been described as an act of genocide.[1]



This is about Turkey and Israel ekrem. Your attempt to turn it into an American indictment fails. Create a post comparing the American/Native American events and Turkey's genocide of the Armenians and your post will fit.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuck bag, Cyprus is not a Turkish Island. (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll advise you to travel to the North of the island.
> There they speak Turkish, have Turkish names and claim a modified Turkish flag as their own.
Click to expand...


I have been to Cyprus, North of the Island is occupied by Turkey the rest is Greek, I was in Lanarka and saw no Turks there.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> If we want your input on morale issues, we will let you know.



Who is "We" ekrem? Are you multiple personality disordered?  Who are you speaking for when you say "We"?

Hmmm????


----------



## ekrem

Ropey said:


> (...)Your attempt to turn it into an American indictment fails. (..)



This is about Egypt. 
Who is attempting what by posting Armenia and Cyprus?

Fucking Idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The Trail of Tears was the forced relocation and movement of Native Americans from the present-day United States. It has been described as an act of genocide.[1]



Wake up, America has admitted they fucked the Native Americans. Native Americans get paid money every month no matter what and get all kinds of benefits and advantages for jobs, there are jobs that you have to be Native American to get, they have it pretty good here now. What benefits do Armenians and Kurds get in Turkey? I bet they don't get jack shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Your attempt to turn it into an American indictment fails. (..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about Egypt.
> Who is attempting what by posting Armenia and Cyprus?
> 
> Fucking Idiot.
Click to expand...


If this is about Egypt why are you posting about America and Native Americans? and you want to talk about fucking idiots huh?


----------



## High_Gravity

Moonlite and Synthia got their asses handed to them, is ekrem next? stay tuned.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)Your attempt to turn it into an American indictment fails. (..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about Egypt.
> Who is attempting what by posting Armenia and Cyprus?
> 
> Fucking Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is about Egypt why are you posting about America and Native Americans? and you want to talk about fucking idiots huh?
Click to expand...




			
				ekrem said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -25 reputation points from ekrem.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Fuck you
> 
> Regards,
> ekrem


----------



## ekrem

High_Gravity said:


> If this is about Egypt why are you posting about America and Native Americans? and you want to talk about fucking idiots huh?



I was responding to the Idiot, who accused my of attempting to derail the Thread subject by posting about Native Americans. 

That same idiot was writing the whole time about Armenia and Cyprus in a thread about Egypt.


----------



## ekrem

You have neg-repped me first.
*A response to your NEG REP*.





Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -25 reputation points from ekrem.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Fuck you
> 
> Regards,
> ekrem
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

Ropey said:


> On December 24, 2010, the United States once again avoided diplomatic difficulties with a Nato ally, Turkey. The House of Representatives ended its term by not putting forward a resolution recognising the genocide of the Armenians by the Ottoman Empire during World War I. This resolution is unlikely to be passed by the Congress in the next term because the next house speaker, John Boehner, does not support it.
> 
> According to the Independent, supporters of the resolution had high hopes for it to be passed before the term ended because the outgoing speaker, Nancy Pelosi, had previously supported the resolution.


Congress has more pressing problems; economy, unemployment, the wars, open southern boarders, etc.

Than to worry about than making Turkey admit to a possible genocide that may, or may not, have happened in Armenia almost a century ago.

Why are we so determined to anger a trusted and valued ally over this nonsense.?


----------



## Sunni Man

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is about Egypt why are you posting about America and Native Americans? and you want to talk about fucking idiots huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to the Idiot, who accused my of attempting to derail the Thread subject by posting about Native Americans.
> 
> That same idiot was writing the whole time about Armenia and Cyprus in a thread about Egypt.
Click to expand...

LOL, Ropey is known on the board as the King of thread derailment.


----------



## Ropey

No, a thread about Turkey telling Israel what to do about Egypt.

Turkey  has no place to tell anyone what to do since it will not even gather the stones to stand to their genocide of the Armenians.

This fits. Your post about America and their Natives has NOTHING to do with* Turkey, Israel or Egypt *which is the OP.


----------



## High_Gravity

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is about Egypt why are you posting about America and Native Americans? and you want to talk about fucking idiots huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to the Idiot, who accused my of attempting to derail the Thread subject by posting about Native Americans.
> 
> That same idiot was writing the whole time about Armenia and Cyprus in a thread about Egypt.
Click to expand...


This whole thread has been derailed since the first 2 pages, get over it. If you haven't noticed this morning me and California girl took ownership of this thread, and Ropey is not the idiot I see here.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> No, a thread about Turkey telling Israel what to do about Egypt.
> 
> Turkey  has no place to tell anyone what to do since it will not even gather the stones to stand to their genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> This fits. Your post about America and their Natives has NOTHING to do with* Turkey, Israel or Egypt *which is the OP.



I got it, Israel is to blame for Americas treatment of the Native Americans.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, a thread about Turkey telling Israel what to do about Egypt.
> 
> Turkey  has no place to tell anyone what to do since it will not even gather the stones to stand to their genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> This fits. Your post about America and their Natives has NOTHING to do with* Turkey, Israel or Egypt *which is the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, Israel is to blame for Americas treatment of the Native Americans.
Click to expand...


That's ekrem's attempted hijack indeed.


----------



## ekrem

Sunni Man said:


> LOL, Ropey is known on the board as the King of thread derailment.



He is a true Schl*H*omo.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> You have neg-repped me first.
> *A response to your NEG REP*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -25 reputation points from ekrem.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Fuck you
> 
> Regards,
> ekrem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, post what I said. IF you have stones that is.


----------



## Sunni Man

For a Zionist Jew like Ropey to point a finger at Turkey for a supposed genocide in Armenia during the last century.

While his beloved fascist state of Israel is currently waging genocide against the Palestinian people.

Is the the ultimate hypocrisy.


----------



## California Girl

ekrem said:


> Trail of Tears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> The Trail of Tears was the forced relocation and movement of Native Americans from the present-day United States. It has been described as an act of genocide.[1]



Yep, we recognized the despicable behavior of previous generations... we apologized for that time... to our Native Americans.... and to blacks for the slavery outrage. That is the difference, we don't hide that history. We learned from it. We will not make those mistakes again. 

Stop whining.


----------



## ekrem

Ropey said:


> So, post what I said. IF you have stones that is.



Cinderella, it's not all about you.
Rep-Whining costs 5$, 10$ if you are the person who has negged first.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos talking about occupying? Israel doesn't occupy Egypt, you don't have to occupy a country to influence it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that dicking around in other countries' affairs has never stopped the United States from telling others what to do, so I don't see why anybody should single out Turkey for criticism in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is Turkey is criticzing Israel for being involved in Egypts affairs when it does the same thing in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan. Turkey is doing just as much "dicking around" as Israel.
Click to expand...




ekrem said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Ropey is known on the board as the King of thread derailment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a true Schl*H*omo.
Click to expand...







> Medine Memi was found in a sitting position with her hands tied, in a two-metre hole dug under a chicken pen outside her home in Kahta, in the south-eastern province of Adiyaman.
> 
> Her father and grandfather have since been arrested and are due to face trial over her death. Her mother was also charged but has since been released.
> 
> Police made the discovery in December after a tip-off from an informant, the Turkish newspaper Hurriyet reported on its website.
> 
> Medine had first been reported missing 40 days earlier.
> 
> The informant told the police she had been killed following a family "council" meeting.



Teenage girl buried alive in Turkey for talking to boys - Telegraph

Turks seem just like all other Muslims to me. The family gets together and sets up the death of their young girl for talking to boys.



> Medine's father is reported as saying at the time: "She has male friends. We are uneasy about that."
> 
> Although honour killings are not infrequent in Turkey, the especially gruesome manner of Medine's death has shocked the nation.
> 
> Official figures have indicated that more than 200 such killings take place each year, accounting for around half of all murders in Turkey.



Sorry, Israel is not listening to your "We" ekrem.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, post what I said. IF you have stones that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella, it's not all about you.
> Rep-Whining costs 5$, 10$ if you are the person who has negged first.
Click to expand...


No stones eh ekrem? Don't want others to see what you said "F**k You to me for?


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> Sorry, Israel is not listening to your "We" ekrem.



Israel is not listening to anyone, _so mote it be_


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> If *we *want your input on morale issues, *we *will let you know.



This drew the neg.


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Yep, we recognized the despicable behavior of previous generations... we apologized for that time... to our Native Americans.... and to blacks for the slavery outrage. That is the difference, we don't hide that history. We learned from it. We will not make those mistakes again.
> .


I doubt that the Japanese Americans who were force into internment (prison) camps during WWII would agree with you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we recognized the despicable behavior of previous generations... we apologized for that time... to our Native Americans.... and to blacks for the slavery outrage. That is the difference, we don't hide that history. We learned from it. We will not make those mistakes again.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that the Japanese Americans who were force into internment (prison) camps during WWII would agree with you.
Click to expand...


The Japanese that were imprisoned were given reparations and they are documented in history, the US is not denying they were treated badly. Were the Armenians given reparations?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Islam really is the petulant adolescent child amongst the other more adult major religions. They have a lot of growing up to do. They're basically the 'Johny come Lately' Rookies of the major religions. They're like bitter & angry Teenagers you just can't understand. They truly believe that everything begins and ends with their religion. Well they're just wrong on that. Those "Evil JOOOOOOZ" are actually responsible for the creation of Islam. Judaism is the Father of both Christianity and Islam. Without Judaism,there wouldn't be an Islam. Their hatred for Jews & Israel really is irrational. 

As for Turkey,they have committed Genocide in the past and they're doing it again right now. They are currently ethnically cleansing the Kurds from Turkey. They have now expanded their Genocide into Iraq as well. So Turkey really should just mind their own business. They have absolutely no right to preach to anyone about Peace & Human Rights. Egypt is for Egyptians. No foreign nation should be meddling there. This includes my own nation.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If *we *want your input on morale issues, *we *will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This drew the neg.
Click to expand...


Fail..@ your hotchyx.com


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> For a Zionist Jew like Ropey to point a finger at Turkey for a supposed genocide in Armenia during the last century.
> 
> While his beloved fascist state of Israel is currently waging genocide against the Palestinian people.
> 
> Is the the ultimate hypocrisy.



Turks have no legs to stand on either with their treatment of the Kurds and Armenians, they are ones with the skeletons in their closet.


----------



## ekrem

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If *we *want your input on morale issues, *we *will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This drew the neg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail..@ your hotchyx.com
Click to expand...






Ropey said:


> *I don't mind being called a liar and sometimes I do, but this was withholding the truth.*
> 
> And if you don't see that. Grow another head.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...211-bet-on-the-us-and-lost-3.html#post3259205


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Were the Armenians given reparations?


Kind of hard to give reparations for something that never happened.


----------



## Ropey

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> If *we *want your input on morale issues, *we *will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This drew the neg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail..@ your hotchyx.com
Click to expand...


I google graphics upload and use whatever comes up.  

But how is that a fail on what I posted?   Are you that lost? Remarkably logical extension???  

So, I used an adult allowed image hosting site. My choice.

I know that Muslims would take that choice away. Not adult image hosting sites right? 

That changes what I showed?  You are truly mentally inept.

NOT


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Turks are currently slaughtering the Kurds both in Turkey & Iraq. Who knows how many Thousands of Kurds they have ethnically cleansed from Turkey? This needs to be fully investigated.


----------



## Sunni Man

Well, it looks like Ropey has derailed and trashed another thread.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> Well, it looks like Ropey has derailed and trashed another thread.



No Ekrem, Syrinthia and moonlite took care of well before he got here.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks are currently slaughtering the Kurds both in Turkey & Iraq. Who knows how many Thousands of Kurds they have ethnically cleansed from Turkey? This needs to be fully investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Kurds in Turkey are part of a U.S. backed terrorist organization.
> 
> And are treated as such by the Turkish government.
Click to expand...


Which terrorist organization is that? the PKK is on the terror list here in the US.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Armenians given reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to give reparations for something that never happened.
Click to expand...


Would you feel this way if you had relatives in that mass grave? show some empathy man, this is wrong.


----------



## Ropey

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we recognized the despicable behavior of previous generations... we apologized for that time... to our Native Americans.... and to blacks for the slavery outrage. That is the difference, we don't hide that history. We learned from it. We will not make those mistakes again.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that the Japanese Americans who were force into internment (prison) camps during WWII would agree with you.
Click to expand...




> A formal apology was made by the US government in 1968. Congress passed legislation in 1988 that awarded $20,000 to every surviving internee-approximately 60,000 Japanese Americans.



Read more and about the Japanese acceptance for both onus and apology. 

Answers.com - Japanese internment apology

You are lost somewhere Sunni Man.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you Sunni mans bodyguard? he can speak for himself, he doesnt need you to step it and fetch it on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not Synth who would like to argue numbers.
Click to expand...


Where have I argued numbers of anything?


----------



## High_Gravity

I think the Muslims hatred for the Jews is unhealthy, it can't be good for the body and mind to carry this much hatred and disdain for a people.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> But how is that a fail on what I posted?   Are you that lost? Remarkably logical extension???
> 
> So, I used an adult allowed image hosting site. My choice.
> 
> I know that Muslims would take that choice away. Not adult image hosting sites right?
> 
> That changes what I showed?  You are truly mentally inept.
> 
> NOT


The fail is that your link goes to the front page of your *Wank site*


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Turks are currently slaughtering the Kurds both in Turkey & Iraq. Who knows how many Thousands of Kurds they have ethnically cleansed from Turkey? This needs to be fully investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Kurds in Turkey are part of a U.S. backed terrorist organization.
> 
> And are treated as such by the Turkish government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which terrorist organization is that? the PKK is on the terror list here in the US.
Click to expand...


*WikiLeaks may show US backed terror against ally*

The first bombshell from WikiLeaks' promised leak of secret US State Department documents may have landed, with the allegation by a London-based newspaper that the US government funded terrorists fighting against a key ally.

Arabic-language newspaper al-Hayat claims to have seen several documents that show the US provided assistance to Turkey's Kurdish separatist movement, the PKK.
Founded in the 1970s, the PKK is listed as a terrorist organisation in Turkey, the US, the European Union and Australia.

According to a separate report in Israel's Jerusalem Post, US military documents refer to the PKK as ''warriors for freedom and Turkish citizens''. The paper alleges that US forces in Iraq have given weapons to the PKK, and set free members arrested in the country.

WikiLeaks may show US backed terror against ally | thinq_


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how is that a fail on what I posted?   Are you that lost? Remarkably logical extension???
> 
> So, I used an adult allowed image hosting site. My choice.
> 
> I know that Muslims would take that choice away. Not adult image hosting sites right?
> 
> That changes what I showed?  You are truly mentally inept.
> 
> NOT
> 
> 
> 
> The fail is that your link goes to the front page of your *Wank site*
Click to expand...


So whats wrong with that?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

LibocalypseNow said:


> Islam really is the petulant adolescent child amongst the other more adult major religions. They have a lot of growing up to do. They're basically the 'Johny come Lately' Rookies of the major religions. They're like bitter & angry Teenagers you just can't understand. They truly believe that everything begins and ends with their religion. Well they're just wrong on that. Those "Evil JOOOOOOZ" are actually responsible for the creation of Islam. Judaism is the Father of both Christianity and Islam. Without Judaism,there wouldn't be an Islam. Their hatred for Jews & Israel really is irrational.
> 
> As for Turkey,they have committed Genocide in the past and they're doing it again right now. They are currently ethnically cleansing the Kurds from Turkey. They have now expanded their Genocide into Iraq as well. So Turkey really should just mind their own business. They have absolutely no right to preach to anyone about Peace & Human Rights. Egypt is for Egyptians. No foreign nation should be meddling there. This includes my own nation.



Worth repeating?...You bet.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Kurds in Turkey are part of a U.S. backed terrorist organization.
> 
> And are treated as such by the Turkish government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which terrorist organization is that? the PKK is on the terror list here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *WikiLeaks may show US backed terror against ally*
> 
> The first bombshell from WikiLeaks' promised leak of secret US State Department documents may have landed, with the allegation by a London-based newspaper that the US government funded terrorists fighting against a key ally.
> 
> Arabic-language newspaper al-Hayat claims to have seen several documents that show the US provided assistance to Turkey's Kurdish separatist movement, the PKK.
> Founded in the 1970s, the PKK is listed as a terrorist organisation in Turkey, the US, the European Union and Australia.
> 
> According to a separate report in Israel's Jerusalem Post, US military documents refer to the PKK as ''warriors for freedom and Turkish citizens''. The paper alleges that US forces in Iraq have given weapons to the PKK, and set free members arrested in the country.
> 
> WikiLeaks may show US backed terror against ally | thinq_
Click to expand...


If the US is backing these guys why did they give Turkis troops permission to enter Iraq and gave them coordinates and locations of PKK headquarters to bomb? this is confusing.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam really is the petulant adolescent child amongst the other more adult major religions. They have a lot of growing up to do. They're basically the 'Johny come Lately' Rookies of the major religions. They're like bitter & angry Teenagers you just can't understand. They truly believe that everything begins and ends with their religion. Well they're just wrong on that. Those "Evil JOOOOOOZ" are actually responsible for the creation of Islam. Judaism is the Father of both Christianity and Islam. Without Judaism,there wouldn't be an Islam. Their hatred for Jews & Israel really is irrational.
> 
> As for Turkey,they have committed Genocide in the past and they're doing it again right now. They are currently ethnically cleansing the Kurds from Turkey. They have now expanded their Genocide into Iraq as well. So Turkey really should just mind their own business. They have absolutely no right to preach to anyone about Peace & Human Rights. Egypt is for Egyptians. No foreign nation should be meddling there. This includes my own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth repeating?...You bet.
Click to expand...





Now we got this board back on track from all that rubbish that was posted this morning.


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> If the US is backing these guys why did they give Turkis troops permission to enter Iraq and gave them coordinates and locations of PKK headquarters to bomb? this is confusing.


Not the first time the U.S. has play both sides against the middle.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the US is backing these guys why did they give Turkis troops permission to enter Iraq and gave them coordinates and locations of PKK headquarters to bomb? this is confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the first time the U.S. has play both sides against the middle.
Click to expand...


If their going to do that at least take the PKK off the terror watch list, jeez.


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam really is the petulant adolescent child amongst the other more adult major religions. They have a lot of growing up to do. They're basically the 'Johny come Lately' Rookies of the major religions. They're like bitter & angry Teenagers you just can't understand. They truly believe that everything begins and ends with their religion. Well they're just wrong on that. Those "Evil JOOOOOOZ" are actually responsible for the creation of Islam. Judaism is the Father of both Christianity and Islam. Without Judaism,there wouldn't be an Islam. Their hatred for Jews & Israel really is irrational.
> 
> As for Turkey,they have committed Genocide in the past and they're doing it again right now. They are currently ethnically cleansing the Kurds from Turkey. They have now expanded their Genocide into Iraq as well. So Turkey really should just mind their own business. They have absolutely no right to preach to anyone about Peace & Human Rights. Egypt is for Egyptians. No foreign nation should be meddling there. This includes my own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth repeating?...You bet.
Click to expand...

Repeating something doesn't make it true.

It just makes your nonsense redundant.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Medine Memi was found in a sitting position with her hands tied, in a two-metre hole dug under a chicken pen outside her home in Kahta, in the south-eastern province of Adiyaman.
> 
> Her father and grandfather have since been arrested and are due to face trial over her death. Her mother was also charged but has since been released.
> 
> Police made the discovery in December after a tip-off from an informant, the Turkish newspaper Hurriyet reported on its website.
> 
> Medine had first been reported missing 40 days earlier.
> 
> The informant told the police she had been killed following a family "council" meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Teenage girl buried alive in Turkey for talking to boys - Telegraph
> 
> Turks seem just like all other Muslims to me. The family gets together and sets up the death of their young girl for talking to boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medine's father is reported as saying at the time: "She has male friends. We are uneasy about that."
> 
> Although honour killings are not infrequent in Turkey, the especially gruesome manner of Medine's death has shocked the nation.
> 
> Official figures have indicated that more than 200 such killings take place each year, accounting for around half of all murders in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Israel is not listening to your "We" ekrem.
Click to expand...


That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea the poor Kurds,who stands up for them? The World has basically ignored Turkey's reign of terror against them. The Kurds must feel like the Jews did during the Holocaust. No one seems to care. It's very sad.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> A formal apology was made by the US government in 1968. Congress passed legislation in 1988 that awarded $20,000 to every surviving internee-approximately 60,000 Japanese Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more and about the Japanese acceptance for both onus and apology.
> 
> Answers.com - Japanese internment apology
> 
> You are lost somewhere Sunni Man.
Click to expand...

What! no money for various "internment" survivors museums, and no money for the children and gran children of "internment"  survivors


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a huge supporter of Turkey, and especially Ataturk's legacy.  The ignorance toward Turkey displayed in this thread is breathtaking.
> 
> Say something stupid about Turkey, and I will correct you.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not Synth who would like to argue numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where have I argued numbers of anything?
Click to expand...




Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey had the right to mess into Armenian business?  *They went into Armenia and slaughtered them* and then came back home to Turkey and slaughtered all the Armenians there.
> 
> Well over a million killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not accurate.
Click to expand...


So, what's not accurate?


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea the poor Kurds,who stands up for them? The World has basically ignored Turkey's reign of terror against them. The Kurds must feel like the Jews did during the Holocaust. No one seems to care. It's very sad.



Kurds are treated badly in every country they are in the Middle East, whether it is Syria, Iran, Turkey or Iraq. No wonder the Kurds in Iraq want their own country, its funny how the Muslims want to throw the Israelis off the planet for the Palestinians but say nothing in regards to the Kurds having their own country. The Kurds are fellow Muslims too, for shame.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A formal apology was made by the US government in 1968. Congress passed legislation in 1988 that awarded $20,000 to every surviving internee-approximately 60,000 Japanese Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more and about the Japanese acceptance for both onus and apology.
> 
> Answers.com - Japanese internment apology
> 
> You are lost somewhere Sunni Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What! no money for various "internment" survivors museums, and no money for the children and gran children of "internment"  survivors
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medine Memi was found in a sitting position with her hands tied, in a two-metre hole dug under a chicken pen outside her home in Kahta, in the south-eastern province of Adiyaman.
> 
> Her father and grandfather have since been arrested and are due to face trial over her death. Her mother was also charged but has since been released.
> 
> Police made the discovery in December after a tip-off from an informant, the Turkish newspaper Hurriyet reported on its website.
> 
> Medine had first been reported missing 40 days earlier.
> 
> The informant told the police she had been killed following a family "council" meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Teenage girl buried alive in Turkey for talking to boys - Telegraph
> 
> Turks seem just like all other Muslims to me. The family gets together and sets up the death of their young girl for talking to boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medine's father is reported as saying at the time: "She has male friends. We are uneasy about that."
> 
> Although honour killings are not infrequent in Turkey, the especially gruesome manner of Medine's death has shocked the nation.
> 
> Official figures have indicated that more than 200 such killings take place each year, accounting for around half of all murders in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Israel is not listening to your "We" ekrem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
Click to expand...


You are trying to dance around the subject but you step on your dick each time.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Sunni Man said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam really is the petulant adolescent child amongst the other more adult major religions. They have a lot of growing up to do. They're basically the 'Johny come Lately' Rookies of the major religions. They're like bitter & angry Teenagers you just can't understand. They truly believe that everything begins and ends with their religion. Well they're just wrong on that. Those "Evil JOOOOOOZ" are actually responsible for the creation of Islam. Judaism is the Father of both Christianity and Islam. Without Judaism,there wouldn't be an Islam. Their hatred for Jews & Israel really is irrational.
> 
> As for Turkey,they have committed Genocide in the past and they're doing it again right now. They are currently ethnically cleansing the Kurds from Turkey. They have now expanded their Genocide into Iraq as well. So Turkey really should just mind their own business. They have absolutely no right to preach to anyone about Peace & Human Rights. Egypt is for Egyptians. No foreign nation should be meddling there. This includes my own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth repeating?...You bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating something doesn't make it true.
> 
> It just makes your nonsense redundant.
Click to expand...


How so? Islam reminds most of that angry & bitter Teenager you just can't understand. If you've had children,you know what i mean. Islam has a lot of growing up to do. They're mere rookies when compared to the more established major religions. I have hope though. I think Islam will mature and get through this irrational Extremism phase. It will be awhile but i do believe this will happen.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But how is that a fail on what I posted?   Are you that lost? Remarkably logical extension???
> 
> So, I used an adult allowed image hosting site. My choice.
> 
> I know that Muslims would take that choice away. Not adult image hosting sites right?
> 
> That changes what I showed?  You are truly mentally inept.
> 
> NOT
> 
> 
> 
> The fail is that your link goes to the front page of your *Wank site*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So whats wrong with that?
Click to expand...


Mad because she isn't getting any? 



That would be a pretty poor wanking site.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dOEj7Nook"]Medine Memi: Turkish Girl Buried Alive In Honor Killing[/ame]



> The_ father and grandfather of a Turkish teenager _are to face trial for burying her alive because they were concerned that her friendship with boys had brought dishonour on their family.



Medine Memi buried alive for her friendship with boys | The Australian


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Why do people ignore the Turkish Genocide against the Kurds? I've often wondered about that. Is it because Turkey is perceived as an ally by the West? They haven't ignored Iraq's horrific crimes against the Kurds like they have with Turkey. It's very strange and very sad for the Kurdish People.


----------



## Ropey

LibocalypseNow said:


> Why do people ignore the Turkish Genocide against the Kurds? I've often wondered about that. Is it because Turkey is perceived as an ally by the West? They haven't ignored Iraq's horrific crimes against the Kurds like they have with Turkey. It's very strange and very sad for the Kurdish People.



Because most people would rather just not know. This is the reason for Darfur.


----------



## CMike

Turkey is hardly an ally. They didn't grant the US permission to allow troops to use Turkey to go into Iraq.

They are a radical Islamic fascist country.


----------



## Jos

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fail is that your link goes to the front page of your *Wank site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So whats wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mad because she isn't getting any?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a pretty poor wanking site.
Click to expand...


I will defer to our resident Wankers opinion on wank sites


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Why do people ignore the Turkish Genocide against the Kurds? I've often wondered about that. Is it because Turkey is perceived as an ally by the West? They haven't ignored Iraq's horrific crimes against the Kurds like they have with Turkey. It's very strange and very sad for the Kurdish People.



Nobody gives a damn about the Kurds, when the borders for the Arab countries were drawn up they were drawn up with no consideration to the Kurds, even though they have their own culture and language completely different from the Arabs, the only thing have in common is their religion Islam. The Kurds have always been the red headed step child in the Middle East, even we fucked them after the Gulf War in 1991 when they rose up against Saddam and Bush left them swinging in the wind after he urged them to rise, tens of thousands were slaughtered because they listened to the US. Its a sad story, the Kurds are a good people and they deserve better.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people ignore the Turkish Genocide against the Kurds? I've often wondered about that. Is it because Turkey is perceived as an ally by the West? They haven't ignored Iraq's horrific crimes against the Kurds like they have with Turkey. It's very strange and very sad for the Kurdish People.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people would rather just not know. This is the reason for Darfur.
Click to expand...


100% correct.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea it looks like the West does give Turkey a free pass on their brutal treatment of the Kurds. I'm sure it's all about that perceived Ally status. We just don't know how many thousands of Kurds have been slaughtered by the Turks. Apparently no one cares enough to find out. What a sad tragedy.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea it looks like the West does give Turkey a free pass on their brutal treatment of the Kurds. I'm sure it's all about that perceived Ally status. We just don't know how many thousands of Kurds have been slaughtered by the Turks. Apparently no one cares enough to find out. What a sad tragedy.



No one cares, we have Military bases that we use in Turkey that are important for the wars we are fighting in Iraq and Afghanistan, not to mention Turkey is in NATO. Turkey gets a pass because of that, just like how Saddam got a pass in the 80s when he went to war with Iran and he gassed the Kurds, its really a sad game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Even though we have fucked the Kurds, they are still some of our best allies in the region. Kurdistan is safe for Americans and our troops can actually walk the streets without their bulletproof vests on there, Americans are embraced as friends there. Its a shame we treat them so poorly and let the Arabs and Turks run trains on them whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Ropey

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea it looks like the West does give Turkey a free pass on their brutal treatment of the Kurds. I'm sure it's all about that perceived Ally status. We just don't know how many thousands of Kurds have been slaughtered by the Turks. Apparently no one cares enough to find out. What a sad tragedy.



Estimates will be made in the future. Turkey will no doubt follow their same pattern of deflection and minimization of act and intent.

It is, after all, what they have done since day one of being taken to task for the Armenian genocide and so far it is working for them.  

They have no right to stand on the world stage and meddle into other people's acts until they stand to their own acts. They need to be held to account.

My 2 cents.


----------



## High_Gravity

Whens the last time you seen anyone in the Middle East waive an American flag? these people deserve better, and I am ashamed our government has thrown them to the wolves.


----------



## Jos

Read this way, Israel will no doubt follow their same pattern of deflection and minimization of act and intent.

It is, after all, what they have done since day one of being taken to task for the Sabra and Shatila massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  and so far it is working for them.

They have no right to stand on the world stage and meddle into other people's acts until they stand to their own acts. They need to be held to account.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea the West sure has sold the Kurds out? But why? It's all about the cash in the end. Turkey may one day be a part of the EU and there's a whole lot of cash to be made. Turkey's our ally so their Genocide against the Kurds will continue to be ignored. It's all business in the end.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea the West sure has sold the Kurds out? But why? It's all about the cash in the end. Turkey may one day be a part of the EU and there's a whole lot of cash to be made. Turkey's our ally so their Genocide against the Kurds will continue to be ignored. It's all business in the end.



Exactly, its all business. We ignored Saddam when he gassed the Kurds because he was at war with Iran and the ends justified the means, after the Gulf War ended Bush told the Iraqi people to rise up and when he did he listened to the other Arab leaders and did not get involved in Iraq, than the Kurds were slaughtered again. If I were a Kurd I would not trust anyone and be hateful, but Kurds are some of the best, most honest people you will meet, they don't deserve this kind of terrible treatment.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

High_Gravity said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the West sure has sold the Kurds out? But why? It's all about the cash in the end. Turkey may one day be a part of the EU and there's a whole lot of cash to be made. Turkey's our ally so their Genocide against the Kurds will continue to be ignored. It's all business in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, its all business. We ignored Saddam when he gassed the Kurds because he was at war with Iran and the ends justified the means, after the Gulf War ended Bush told the Iraqi people to rise up and when he did he listened to the other Arab leaders and did not get involved in Iraq, than the Kurds were slaughtered again. If I were a Kurd I would not trust anyone and be hateful, but Kurds are some of the best, most honest people you will meet, they don't deserve this kind of terrible treatment.
Click to expand...


Perfectly stated.


----------



## High_Gravity

I guess being too kind and nice in the Middle East gets you slaughter and genocide, like the Armenians and Kurds.


----------



## ekrem

Jos said:


> Read this way, Israel will no doubt follow their same pattern of deflection and minimization of act and intent.
> 
> It is, after all, what they have done since day one of being taken to task for the Sabra and Shatila massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  and so far it is working for them.
> 
> They have no right to stand on the world stage and meddle into other people's acts until they stand to their own acts. They need to be held to account.



As things are, Turkey is at the moment world's 15th largest economy by Purchasing Power and the world's 16th largest economy by nominal GDP. 

in 2010, we grew at a rate of *8.1%*
general-global-topics/151015-redefinition-of-bric.html#post3217651

Behind China, we are the 2nd fastest growing economy in G-20.
If we grow annualy 7% till 2013, we will have left Canada and Spain behind in 2013, Italy in 2017. By Purchasing Power, combined with a debt-to-GDP level that is somewhere on 3X % levels.

Some people here are very funny, predicting that Turkey will get punished and should be kicked out of NATO.
As if Turkey is a thing they can decide upon, and as if Turkey is no actor herself.

Idiots have no knowledge of how the world works.
Turkish economy is in the magnitude of 1.12 Trillion $.
Turkey needs to grow at least 7 pct annually to achieve its goals in economy
It grows at a rate of 8%.

If anyone is leaving NATO, then because we will join the rising EAST. 
You better get your house in order, for the wordphrase of the 'Sick man of America' not making further rounds into Dictionaries. 

Idiots think it is still 1960's or Bill Clinton years where USA has everything under control.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not Synth who would like to argue numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I argued numbers of anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey had the right to mess into Armenian business?  *They went into Armenia and slaughtered them* and then came back home to Turkey and slaughtered all the Armenians there.
> 
> Well over a million killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
Click to expand...

Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.

Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> *Edited*



For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions. 

Yes, that sounds good.

Then what of the actions in the Turkish Genocide Kalam?  The Turks denial?

These actions are righteous Kalam?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I argued numbers of anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
Click to expand...


Of course Turkey wasn't responsible for anything, all those people in those mass graves just tripped and felt in there. Fucking idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited*
> &#1573;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.
> 
> Yes, that sounds good.
> 
> Then what of the actions in the 20 Muslim border wars?  These actions are righteous Kalam?
Click to expand...


You can read Arabic ropey? cool.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenage girl buried alive in Turkey for talking to boys - Telegraph
> 
> Turks seem just like all other Muslims to me. The family gets together and sets up the death of their young girl for talking to boys.
> 
> Sorry, Israel is not listening to your "We" ekrem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to dance around the subject but you step on your dick each time.
Click to expand...

So...you *can't* show that this is a Turkish family?

You are an impotent debater.


----------



## Jos

Fear God, my sister said the Messenger of Allah, PBUH, that God does not look at your body, not appearances, but looks at your hearts and your deeds


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racial slurs in Arabic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.
Click to expand...


Than why don't you be honest and say them so we can all understand? you know that idiot moonlite called me the N word, thats why the post was deleted. Honesty is the best policy, if you got something to say, say it.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.
> 
> Yes, that sounds good.
> 
> Then what of the actions in the Turkish Genocide Kalam?  The Turks denial?
> 
> These actions are righteous Kalam?
Click to expand...


Am I being asked to speak for the Turks...?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to dance around the subject but you step on your dick each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you *can't* show that this is a Turkish family?
> 
> You are an impotent debater.
Click to expand...


You are a worthless faggot piece of shit, you debate as well as Charlie Sheen stays sober.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dOEj7Nook"]Medine Memi: Turkish Girl Buried Alive In Honor Killing[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_ father and grandfather of a Turkish teenager _are to face trial for burying her alive because they were concerned that her friendship with boys had brought dishonour on their family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medine Memi buried alive for her friendship with boys | The Australian
Click to expand...

Yes, Ropey.  The Kurds who live in Turkey are also Turkish, just like the Blacks who live in America are Americans.  They were born and raised in Turkey, and are turkish citizens.


----------



## Synthaholic

CMike said:


> Turkey is hardly an ally. They didn't grant the US permission to allow troops to use Turkey to go into Iraq.
> 
> They are a radical Islamic fascist country.



And you're still a moron.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dOEj7Nook"]Medine Memi: Turkish Girl Buried Alive In Honor Killing[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_ father and grandfather of a Turkish teenager _are to face trial for burying her alive because they were concerned that her friendship with boys had brought dishonour on their family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medine Memi buried alive for her friendship with boys | The Australian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Ropey.  The Kurds who live in Turkey are also Turkish, just like the Blacks who live in America are Americans.  They were born and raised in Turkey, and are turkish citizens.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking moron, the Kurds that live in Turkey are not even allowed to speak their own languge and are repressed, thats why the PKK is fighting the Turks. You are a fucking stupid bastard for trying to compare the situation of blacks in the US to that of Kurds in Turkey.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racial slurs in Arabic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than why don't you be honest and say them so we can all understand?
Click to expand...


It doesn't concern any of you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is hardly an ally. They didn't grant the US permission to allow troops to use Turkey to go into Iraq.
> 
> They are a radical Islamic fascist country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're still a moron.
Click to expand...


Only moron I see here is you Synthia.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Turkey wasn't responsible for anything, all those people in those mass graves just tripped and felt in there. *Fucking idiot*.
Click to expand...



You sure are!  You can't even read!


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than why don't you be honest and say them so we can all understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
Click to expand...


What the fuck ever man.If you didn't want us to see that than why didn't you just PM that dumb broad? makes no fucking sense.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Allow me to be more blunt before i leave...FUCK TURKEY!!! May Allah smite you for the horrific crimes you have and still are committing against the Armenian & Kurdish Peoples. Ok ok,i'll be more polite...Karma will have the final say on your brutal crimes. Have a nice day. See Ya.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Turkey wasn't responsible for anything, all those people in those mass graves just tripped and felt in there. *Fucking idiot*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are!  You can't even read!
Click to expand...


Yes I can't read, I can't read or write but yet I am typing and you are responding. You really are one dumb worthless piece of faggot shit.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to dance around the subject but you step on your dick each time.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you *can't* show that this is a Turkish family?
> 
> You are an impotent debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a worthless faggot piece of shit, you debate as well as Charlie Sheen stays sober.
Click to expand...

It's more than enough to show you as a fool.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Allow me to be more blunt before i leave...FUCK TURKEY!!! May Allah smite you for the horrific crimes you have and still are committing against the Armenian & Kurdish Peoples. Ok ok,i'll be more polite...Karma will have the final say on your brutal crimes. Have a nice day. See Ya.



I agree, Turkey is a worthless shit hole.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medine Memi: Turkish Girl Buried Alive In Honor Killing
> 
> 
> 
> Medine Memi buried alive for her friendship with boys | The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ropey.  The Kurds who live in Turkey are also Turkish, just like the Blacks who live in America are Americans.  They were born and raised in Turkey, and are turkish citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking moron, the Kurds that live in Turkey are not even allowed to speak their own languge and are repressed, thats why the PKK is fighting the Turks. You are a fucking stupid bastard for trying to compare the situation of blacks in the US to that of Kurds in Turkey.
Click to expand...

I'm comparing citizenship, retard.

Oh, that's right - you can't read!


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you *can't* show that this is a Turkish family?
> 
> You are an impotent debater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a worthless faggot piece of shit, you debate as well as Charlie Sheen stays sober.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more than enough to show you as a fool.
Click to expand...


You insult worse than Lindsay Lohan trying to keep her legs closed.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than why don't you be honest and say them so we can all understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.
Click to expand...


xxxxxx dems not valentine kisses?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ropey.  The Kurds who live in Turkey are also Turkish, just like the Blacks who live in America are Americans.  They were born and raised in Turkey, and are turkish citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking moron, the Kurds that live in Turkey are not even allowed to speak their own languge and are repressed, thats why the PKK is fighting the Turks. You are a fucking stupid bastard for trying to compare the situation of blacks in the US to that of Kurds in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm comparing citizenship, retard.
> 
> Oh, that's right - you can't read!
Click to expand...


Yes I can't read or write, which is why whenever I type something you respond. You really are a worthless faggot piece of shit.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> xxxxxx dems not valentine kisses?
Click to expand...


You know damn well what that is.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have I argued numbers of anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
Click to expand...


America apologized for their acts perpetrated on the Native Americans. They did this before America was created as a separate entity.

You have a point though. There's no one left to disprove anymore. In another hundred years, it will be as if it never occurred. My grandfather let me know, but soon, none will know.

If Turkey has its way. I say No!


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking moron, the Kurds that live in Turkey are not even allowed to speak their own languge and are repressed, thats why the PKK is fighting the Turks. You are a fucking stupid bastard for trying to compare the situation of blacks in the US to that of Kurds in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing citizenship, retard.
> 
> Oh, that's right - you can't read!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can't read or write, which is why whenever I type something you respond. You really are a worthless faggot piece of shit.
Click to expand...

You know the words - you just don't understand them!


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing citizenship, retard.
> 
> Oh, that's right - you can't read!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can't read or write, which is why whenever I type something you respond. You really are a worthless faggot piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the words - you just don't understand them!
Click to expand...


Yes than if thats true how am I typing and you are responding to them? you really are a worthless faggot piece of shit.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than why don't you be honest and say them so we can all understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.If you didn't want us to see that than why didn't you just PM that dumb broad? makes no fucking sense.
Click to expand...


Does it really matter?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.If you didn't want us to see that than why didn't you just PM that dumb broad? makes no fucking sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it really matter?
Click to expand...


I guess not, whatever.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to dance around the subject but you step on your dick each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you *can't* show that this is a Turkish family?
> 
> You are an impotent debater.
Click to expand...




Synthaholic said:


> That is a heavily Kurdish area.  Was this a Kurdish family or a Turkish family.  The article does not say.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dOEj7Nook"]Medine Memi: Turkish Girl Buried Alive In Honor Killing[/ame]



> The_ father and grandfather of a Turkish teenager _are to face trial for burying her alive because they were concerned that her friendship with boys had brought dishonour on their family.



Medine Memi buried alive for her friendship with boys | The Australian


----------



## High_Gravity

Let me guess, Israeli spies killed that Turkish girl. God Turks are so full of shit its not even funny.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America apologized for their acts perpetrated on the Native Americans. They did this before America was created as a separate entity.
> 
> You have a point though. There's no one left to disprove anymore. In another hundred years, it will be as if it never occurred. My grandfather let me know, but soon, none will know.
> 
> If Turkey has its way. I say No!
Click to expand...



America apologized for their actions against Natives during the time we have been a country.  There have been no apologies for any actions which have occurred before 1776.

An apology from a country is an apology through their government.  You cannot expect the government of Turkey to apologize for events which occurred before Turkey became a country, in 1923.  They can acknowledge these events, and regret them, but it would not be appropriate to apologize for them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's not accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America apologized for their acts perpetrated on the Native Americans. They did this before America was created as a separate entity.
> 
> You have a point though. There's no one left to disprove anymore. In another hundred years, it will be as if it never occurred. My grandfather let me know, but soon, none will know.
> 
> If Turkey has its way. I say No!
Click to expand...


In 60 years Muslims will claim 9/11 never happened.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't go into Armenia to slaughter anyone.  The Ottoman Empire was at war with Armenians after the Armenians declared independence from Russia.
> 
> Turkey didn't come into being until 1923.  But you want the Turkish government to apologize for something for something that Turkey wasn't responsible for.  No government is going to do that.  You will never see an official U.S. apology for the Salem Witch Hunts, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America apologized for their acts perpetrated on the Native Americans. They did this before America was created as a separate entity.
> 
> You have a point though. There's no one left to disprove anymore. In another hundred years, it will be as if it never occurred. My grandfather let me know, but soon, none will know.
> 
> If Turkey has its way. I say No!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America apologized for their actions against Natives during the time we have been a country.  There have been no apologies for any actions which have occurred before 1776.
> 
> An apology from a country is an apology through their government.  You cannot expect the government of Turkey to apologize for events which occurred before Turkey became a country, in 1923.  *They can acknowledge these events, and regret them, but it would not be appropriate to apologize for them.*
Click to expand...



They haven't even done that yet you fucking dumb bell, the Turks have their heads buried in the sand like jack asses. Turks are so fucking stupid.


----------



## ekrem

Everywhere countries around, that are seeking support.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.If you didn't want us to see that than why didn't you just PM that dumb broad? makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess not, whatever.
Click to expand...


It says something about Allah not looking at your body, or appearance, but at your heart and deeds. Assuming Kalam is right, I doubt that Allah will be overly impressed with that bitch's heart.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says something about Allah not looking at your body, or appearance, but at your heart and deeds. Assuming Kalam is right, I doubt that Allah will be overly impressed with that bitch's heart.
Click to expand...


Yeh Ropey translated it for me, thats fine, I just don't understand the point of posting something in a public message board, and than get all offended when someone asks what it is. Go figure.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> In 60 years Muslims will claim 9/11 never happened.


As today jews claim WTC7 never happened? 

you have received -434 reputation points from California Girl.
Reputation was given for this post.


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says something about Allah not looking at your body, or appearance, but at your heart and deeds. Assuming Kalam is right, I doubt that Allah will be overly impressed with that bitch's heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh Ropey translated it for me, thats fine, I just don't understand the point of posting something in a public message board, and than get all offended when someone asks what it is. Go figure.
Click to expand...


I guess he wasn't overly keen on that bitch's behavior and was, in his own way, telling her to STFU. And.... Kalam is right. God ain't gonna judge on appearance, He will judge on the person's character.


----------



## High_Gravity

California Girl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says something about Allah not looking at your body, or appearance, but at your heart and deeds. Assuming Kalam is right, I doubt that Allah will be overly impressed with that bitch's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh Ropey translated it for me, thats fine, I just don't understand the point of posting something in a public message board, and than get all offended when someone asks what it is. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess he wasn't overly keen on that bitch's behavior and was, in his own way, telling her to STFU. And.... Kalam is right. God ain't gonna judge on appearance, He will judge on the person's character.
Click to expand...


Yeah you right, the shit she was saying was just plaine ugly though, and I always say God doesn't like ugly.


----------



## ekrem

Not only we grow, but friendly Muslim countries grow also, with which we intensify cooperation.
We are the biggest economy in the region, that grows also the biggest.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.
> 
> Yes, that sounds good.
> 
> Then what of the actions in the 20 Muslim border wars?  These actions are righteous Kalam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can read Arabic ropey? cool.
Click to expand...


The language is extremely similar to Hebrew. All one needs to do is learn the characters and the contextual meanings become clear. 

For example.

In Arabic  to say Peace be upon you = As-Salamu Alaykum
In Hebrew to say the same thing = Aleichem Shalom

However, the definition of the term *Peace *means different things to Jews and Muslims.  

We differ greatly in meanings of words, even though they sound the same and this is where the West needs to look. At the meanings in Islam. Not the Western definitions though because they do not apply to Islam.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.
> 
> Yes, that sounds good.
> 
> Then what of the actions in the 20 Muslim border wars?  These actions are righteous Kalam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read Arabic ropey? cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The language is extremely similar to Hebrew. All one needs to do is learn the characters and the contextual meanings become clear.
> 
> For example.
> 
> In Arabic  to say Peace be upon you = As-Salamu Alaykum
> In Hebrew to say the same thing = Aleichem Shalom
> 
> However, the definition of the term *Peace *means different things to Jews and Muslims.
> 
> We differ greatly in meanings of words, even though they sound the same and this is where the West needs to look. At the meanings in Islam. Not the Western definitions though because they do not apply to Islam.
Click to expand...


Thats cool.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> They can acknowledge these events, and regret them, but it would not be appropriate to apologize for them.



I disagree.

Yes, they need to acknowledge *their *genocide perpetrated on the Armenians. After acknowledgment can come the apologies for the Genocide of their people by the Turks.

Then reparations and time to move on.


----------



## ekrem

You like talking CYPRUS and ARMENIA
Let's talk it from this angle, relevant for geo-politics.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Edited *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.
> 
> Yes, that sounds good.
> 
> Then what of the actions in the Turkish Genocide Kalam?  The Turks denial?
> 
> These actions are righteous Kalam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I being asked to speak for the Turks...?
Click to expand...


No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians. You say your God does not look to appearances but instead looks to the acts.

You posted that to Moonlites attempt to quash disagreement. 

So, I say that if you moralize on that act, why not give us your view on the the morality of the Turkish refusal to admit their complicity in the Genocide of the Armenians, and their attempts to make it appear as if it did not happen. Cementing over mass graves shows their intent in the appearances you speak of and the acts  as well. Their political machinations to veer away from their complicity notwithstanding.

This is their back yard. Israel is not. What say you?

Nu?


----------



## California Girl

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't concern any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever man.If you didn't want us to see that than why didn't you just PM that dumb broad? makes no fucking sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it really matter?
Click to expand...


Actually, yea, it does. The language of this board is English. I occasionally post in Gaelic, just for the craic of it (craic - that's gaelic for fun) of it. But... if someone asks me what I said, I always tell them... because that is polite. It is not polite to speak in a language unless everyone else can understand it. If you were in our physical company, would you cut others out of the conversation by speaking in a foreign language. That is incredibly rude.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Let me guess, Israeli spies killed that Turkish girl. God Turks are so full of shit its not even funny.



It's always the Joos. Poor Muslims. Over five hundred million Muslims in the Middle East being taken in by the ~6.5 million Joos in Israel.

All the while, the majority of Muslims in the Middle East are ignorant, illiterate and live short pain filled lives. 

Let's see what Egypt does with their people shall we? We shall soon see. Turkey notwithstanding.


----------



## ekrem

ekrem said:


> You like talking CYPRUS and ARMENIA
> Let's talk it from this angle, relevant for geo-politics.



Armenia is 100 times smaller then Turkey, so it sucks 100 times dicks in US Congress.
If Armenia succeeds, we will transform from being West's most Eastern located member into the East's most Western located member. 

Simple as that.
What you shout out of your US Province, how you want to punish Turkey doesn't matter at all in this game.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> What you shout out of your US Province, how you want to punish Turkey doesn't matter at all in this game.



I will agree with you on this point, so far.  Turkey is winning the fight to run away from its responsibility on the world stage. 

"So Far"

But time will tell ekrem.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can acknowledge these events, and regret them, but it would not be appropriate to apologize for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Yes, they need to acknowledge *their *genocide perpetrated on the Armenians. After acknowledgment can come the apologies for the Genocide of their people by the Turks.
> 
> Then reparations and time to move on.
Click to expand...


They have acknowledged it, and expressed regret for it.  But they will not agree it was genocide, since the word genocide was only coined in 1943 and there was no negative concept of such actions in 1915.  Peoples went to war with each other, and massacred the other side when they could.  That was how they won their wars.  We were only slightly more civilized in WWI, going on at the same time period.

You can't look at it through today's lens.


----------



## ekrem

Turkey is not a helpless fuck on the chessboard of the World. 
We have options if we are pushed. 
If we are being pushed by the USA, we will dump relationship with USA and go all-in with China. 

1st war exercises between NATO-country and China.
(usmb.com)
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...a-in-military-exercise-with-nato-country.html

You can't even handle a hostile Iran. 
How you will handle the region's biggest economy going hostile against US's interests?

Go and play your Playstation war-game, maybe there you can punish Turkey


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can acknowledge these events, and regret them, but it would not be appropriate to apologize for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Yes, they need to acknowledge *their *genocide perpetrated on the Armenians. After acknowledgment can come the apologies for the Genocide of their people by the Turks.
> 
> Then reparations and time to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have acknowledged it, and expressed regret for it.  But they will not agree it was genocide, since the word genocide was only coined in 1943 and there was no negative concept of such actions in 1915.  Peoples went to war with each other, and massacred the other side when they could.  That was how they won their wars.  We were only slightly more civilized in WWI, going on at the same time period.
> 
> You can't look at it through today's lens.
Click to expand...


I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.

Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"? But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.

To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?

Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.


----------



## Ropey

ekrem said:


> Turkey is not a helpless fuck on the chessboard of the World.
> We have options if we are pushed.
> If we are being pushed by the USA, we will dump relationship with USA and go all-in with China.
> 
> 1st war exercises between NATO-country and China.
> (usmb.com)
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-m...a-in-military-exercise-with-nato-country.html
> 
> You can't even handle a hostile Iran.
> How you will handle the region's biggest economy going hostile against US's interests?
> 
> *Go and play your Playstation war-game, maybe there you can punish Turkey*



Why? This is a discussion forum where I give my views and you give yours.  I'll stay here, thank you very much.


----------



## vixi

High_Gravity said:


> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.



ALL Muslim countries !!??


----------



## vixi

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those countries are they occupying?
Click to expand...


Beofre he answers you , he might need to refer to Fox news channel for the answer


----------



## Ropey

vixi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in* Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan*, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
Click to expand...


Who said "All"?  

You are


----------



## vixi

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos talking about occupying? Israel doesn't occupy Egypt, you don't have to occupy a country to influence it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that dicking around in other countries' affairs has never stopped the United States from telling others what to do, so I don't see why anybody should single out Turkey for criticism in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is Turkey is criticzing Israel for being involved in Egypts affairs when it does the same thing in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan. Turkey is doing just as much "dicking around" as Israel.
Click to expand...


Maybe these countries want Turkey to meddle in their affairs. Israel is occupying "A" country and people


----------



## vixi

Ropey said:


> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in* Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan*, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said "All"?
> 
> You are
Click to expand...


Which one is not please ?


----------



## Ropey

vixi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said "All"?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is not please ?
Click to expand...




vixi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
Click to expand...




Which one is not what?  You said All but the person you quoted did not say "All".

Where did your "All" come from and what do you mean by it?


----------



## vixi

Ropey said:


> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said "All"?
> 
> You are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is not please ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is not what?  You said All but the person you quoted did not say "All".
> 
> Where did your "All" come from and what do you mean by it?
Click to expand...



I meant All the mentioned countries are Mulsim, then you said " who said All ?, i said which one of them is not a Mulsim country:


----------



## Ropey

vixi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is not please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL Muslim countries !!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is not what?  You said All but the person you quoted did not say "All".
> 
> Where did your "All" come from and what do you mean by it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I meant All the mentioned countries are Mulsim, then you said " who said All ?, i said which one of them is not a Mulsim country:
Click to expand...


OK, all the mentioned countries are Muslim. Who said any of them were not? You never quoted anyone saying any of the three countries were not Muslim.

So, what is your point? I am assuming you do have one. 



vixi said:


> Maybe these countries want Turkey to meddle in their affairs.



Maybe? 

Maybe not?

But they are still meddling...



vixi said:


> Israel is occupying "A" country and people



Israel is not meddling in Turkey's affairs. Israel is not telling Turkey to do anything. The Israel/Palestinian issue is not what this thread is about.

Create a thread about that issue if you wish, but this thread is not about that.  It's about Turkey who is a blacker kettle than Israel calling Israel black.

That's what this thread is about.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Yes, they need to acknowledge *their *genocide perpetrated on the Armenians. After acknowledgment can come the apologies for the Genocide of their people by the Turks.
> 
> Then reparations and time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have acknowledged it, and expressed regret for it.  But they will not agree it was genocide, since the word genocide was only coined in 1943 and there was no negative concept of such actions in 1915.  Peoples went to war with each other, and massacred the other side when they could.  That was how they won their wars.  We were only slightly more civilized in WWI, going on at the same time period.
> 
> You can't look at it through today's lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.
> 
> *Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"?
> But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.
> *
> To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?
> 
> Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.
Click to expand...


It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.

At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have acknowledged it, and expressed regret for it.  But they will not agree it was genocide, since the word genocide was only coined in 1943 and there was no negative concept of such actions in 1915.  Peoples went to war with each other, and massacred the other side when they could.  That was how they won their wars.  We were only slightly more civilized in WWI, going on at the same time period.
> 
> You can't look at it through today's lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.
> 
> *Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"?
> But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.
> *
> To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?
> 
> Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.
Click to expand...


Just because I disagree with something you say, does not mean I disagree with you as a person.  

Of course it was going on, and Turkey needs to accept that they systematically attempted to eradicate those people from Turkey.

All other points and events aside Synth.  Regardless of others who will also have to stand for their works when their time comes. The population of Armenians in Turkey. Where are they? Where did they go?

You _seem_ to think Turkeys time has come and gone with enough onus on intent.

If that is the case, I disagree. Regret is not enough to effect reparations. To my view, it devalues the intent. Turkey murdered off its Armenians before becoming a country. That's what it comes down to Synth.  Where did the Armenian population in anatolian Turkey go when Turkey became Turkey? 

Regret is not enough.

And that's semantics as well, so I agree about the semantics, but the works on the ground are still there for now.


----------



## CMike

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest we all ignore  *xxxxxx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying racial slurs in Arabic?
Click to expand...

Probably communicating with OBL.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.
> 
> *Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"?
> But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.
> *
> To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?
> 
> Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I disagree with something you say, does not mean I disagree with you as a person.
> 
> Of course it was going on, and Turkey needs to accept that they systematically attempted to eradicate those people from Turkey.
> 
> All other points and events aside Synth.  Regardless of others who will also have to stand for their works when their time comes. The population of Armenians in Turkey. Where are they? Where did they go?
> 
> You _seem_ to think Turkeys time has come and gone with enough onus on intent.
> 
> If that is the case, I disagree. Regret is not enough to effect reparations. To my view, it devalues the intent. *Turkey murdered off its Armenians before becoming a country. That's what it comes down to Synth.  Where did the Armenian population in anatolian Turkey go when Turkey became Turkey? *
> 
> Regret is not enough.
> 
> And that's semantics as well, so I agree about the semantics, but the works on the ground are still there for now.
Click to expand...


Yes, they did.  There is no doubt, after [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Shameful-Act-Armenian-Genocide-Responsibility/dp/0805079327"]Taner Akçam's book[/ame], that it was planned.

I don't argue their guilt.  I only argue the times they lived in, and what kind of place it was.  Even my time there in the 1990s, it was evident that it was in many ways still a very backward country.  I can't imagine what it was like in 1915.  But I know that the U.S. and Britain were using mustard gas, among other horrors, so how much more advanced were we, morally speaking?


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> I don't argue their guilt.



*But Turkey is arguing their guilt.* Then they move to meddle in Israeli politics. That's why I post. 



Synthaholic said:


> I only argue the times they lived in, and what kind of place it was.  Even my time there in the 1990s, it was evident that it was in many ways still a very backward country.  I can't imagine what it was like in 1915.  But I know that the U.S. and Britain were using mustard gas, among other horrors, so how much more advanced were we, morally speaking?



You are simply minimizing their acts of relinquishing responsibility for their guilt in systematically killing a people by attempting to attach it to other acts. 

Turkey is saying it was not systematic. That it was simply a response to aggression and so they need not apologize. So I disagree with how Turkey is relinquishing the responsibility that you have said you know they have. 

I then disagree with conflating that event with other horrors.  I understand you seek to minimize the effect Synth for you stated that Turkey has your support but this just complicates the event. 

If you see Turkey's complicity in the death, destruction and removal of 99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the anatolian Turkey, then so should Turkey. 

Genocide was not a sign of the times in the 1920's and the 20's is the modern times. It was a sign of the times in the Nazi era. It was the sign of the times in the Turkish movement. It was a sign of the times in Darfur. Rwanda. 

Not the dates, not the times. The groups of people who did these acts in modern times with more to possibly come.

_It is a sign of barbarity, not the times. _

Turkey was simply sweeping the country they were in the process of creating free of Armenians.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians.


I'm a bit tired of hearing people complain about this century-old incident as if Enver Pasha himself rose from the grave and chopped their parents' heads off. I'm equally unsympathetic toward people who get upset whenever someone uses the term "genocide" to describe what took place. 

I'm sure that whatever happened was very unfortunate but my sympathies for genocide victims are generally reserved who people who are actually being murdered. If it was going on to day I'd


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit tired of hearing people complain about this century-old incident as if Enver Pasha himself rose from the grave and chopped their parents' heads off. I'm equally unsympathetic toward people who get upset whenever someone uses the term "genocide" to describe what took place.
> 
> I'm sure that whatever happened was very unfortunate but my sympathies for genocide victims are generally reserved who people who are actually being murdered. If it was going on to day I'd
Click to expand...


Then you need rest.

Darfur is simply taking all the black pieces on the chessboard and replacing them with red pieces. And it is happening now. 

It's really that simple when a people are being killed off. 

@ Synth

In the end, the question is always the same.

Where did they go then? Where did the populations go?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't argue their guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But Turkey is arguing their guilt.* Then they move to meddle in Israeli politics. That's why I post.
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only argue the times they lived in, and what kind of place it was.  Even my time there in the 1990s, it was evident that it was in many ways still a very backward country.  I can't imagine what it was like in 1915.  But I know that the U.S. and Britain were using mustard gas, among other horrors, so how much more advanced were we, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply minimizing their acts of relinquishing responsibility for their guilt in systematically killing a people by attempting to attach it to other acts.
> *
> Turkey is saying it was not systematic.* That it was simply a response to aggression and so they need not apologize. So I disagree with how Turkey is relinquishing the responsibility that you have said you know they have.
Click to expand...


If they are still saying that, even since Akçam's investigative journalism, then that is wrong - it was systematic.  I have not followed the government position since Erdogan became PM.

But you must please stop conflating Turkey with the Ottoman Empire - they are not interchangeable, nor are their responsibilities.  The Republic of Turkey has no responsibility for Ottoman actions under Sultan rule.  So it makes it difficult to respond to some of your statements without constant clarification.




> *I then disagree with conflating that event with other horrors*.  I understand you seek to minimize the effect Synth for you stated that Turkey has your support but this just complicates the event.




I am not.  I am merely pointing out that if the moral leader of the world was engaging in chemical warfare during this time period, then we must use a graduated scale to judge a culture and society that was comparatively primitive.  IOW, it's hard to blame savages for being savages.




> If you see Turkey's complicity in the death, destruction and removal of 99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the anatolian Turkey, then so should Turkey.




REWRITE:  "If you see the Ottomans' complicity in the death, destruction and removal of  99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the Anatolian Turkey, then so  should Turkey." 

I'm sure that the Turks who are exposed to the evidence see their recent ancestor's actions very clearly.  National pride keeps them from admitting it.  They should admit it.  But it would be improper for the government to apologize for it.




> Genocide was not a sign of the times in the 1920's and the 20's is the modern times. It was a sign of the times in the Nazi era. It was the sign of the times in the Turkish movement. It was a sign of the times in Darfur. Rwanda.



This doesn't make sense.

If you are saying that whenever genocide occurs it is a sign of the times, I disagree.  And in the 20th century, only Clinton intervened in an attempted genocide, in Bosnia.  Although he did not intervene in Rwanda.  And Bush didn't intervene in Darfur.  And nobody intervened in the 35 year brutal occupation of Korea by Japan, and nobody intervened in what's now known as Turkey.  And nobody intervened when Pol Pot was murdering two million Cambodians.  So I am unmoved by the selective outrage against Turks for something that happened a century ago.




> Not the dates, not the times. The groups of people who did these acts in modern times with more to possibly come.
> 
> _It is a sign of barbarity, not the times. _
> 
> Turkey was simply sweeping the country they were in the process of creating free of Armenians.



They were at war with Armenia, while their empire was crumbling.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't argue their guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But Turkey is arguing their guilt.* Then they move to meddle in Israeli politics. That's why I post.
> 
> You are simply minimizing their acts of relinquishing responsibility for their guilt in systematically killing a people by attempting to attach it to other acts.
> *
> Turkey is saying it was not systematic.* That it was simply a response to aggression and so they need not apologize. So I disagree with how Turkey is relinquishing the responsibility that you have said you know they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are still saying that, even since Akçam's investigative journalism, then that is wrong - it was systematic.  I have not followed the government position since Erdogan became PM.
> 
> But you must please stop conflating Turkey with the Ottoman Empire - they are not interchangeable, nor are their responsibilities.  The Republic of Turkey has no responsibility for Ottoman actions under Sultan rule.  So it makes it difficult to respond to some of your statements without constant clarification.
> 
> I am not.  I am merely pointing out that if the moral leader of the world was engaging in chemical warfare during this time period, then we must use a graduated scale to judge a culture and society that was comparatively primitive.  IOW, it's hard to blame savages for being savages.
> 
> REWRITE:  "If you see the Ottomans' complicity in the death, destruction and removal of  99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the Anatolian Turkey, then so  should Turkey."
> 
> I'm sure that the Turks who are exposed to the evidence see their recent ancestor's actions very clearly.  National pride keeps them from admitting it.  They should admit it.  But it would be improper for the government to apologize for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide was not a sign of the times in the 1920's and the 20's is the modern times. It was a sign of the times in the Nazi era. It was the sign of the times in the Turkish movement. It was a sign of the times in Darfur. Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense.
> 
> If you are saying that whenever genocide occurs it is a sign of the times, I disagree.  And in the 20th century, only Clinton intervened in an attempted genocide, in Bosnia.  Although he did not intervene in Rwanda.  And Bush didn't intervene in Darfur.  And nobody intervened in the 35 year brutal occupation of Korea by Japan, and nobody intervened in what's now known as Turkey.  And nobody intervened when Pol Pot was murdering two million Cambodians.  So I am unmoved by the selective outrage against Turks for something that happened a century ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dates, not the times. The groups of people who did these acts in modern times with more to possibly come.
> 
> _It is a sign of barbarity, not the times. _
> 
> Turkey was simply sweeping the country they were in the process of creating free of Armenians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were at war with Armenia, while their empire was crumbling.
Click to expand...


As I said,  you and I will not meet on facets of this issue. Continue in your minimization and I will continue to demand full responsibility. We agree on onus at least. 

If you want to continue though, I have no problem regurgitating my previously mentioned views.


----------



## editec

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't argue their guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But Turkey is arguing their guilt.* Then they move to meddle in Israeli politics. That's why I post.
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only argue the times they lived in, and what kind of place it was. Even my time there in the 1990s, it was evident that it was in many ways still a very backward country. I can't imagine what it was like in 1915. But I know that the U.S. and Britain were using mustard gas, among other horrors, so how much more advanced were we, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply minimizing their acts of relinquishing responsibility for their guilt in systematically killing a people by attempting to attach it to other acts.
> 
> Turkey is saying it was not systematic. That it was simply a response to aggression and so they need not apologize. So I disagree with how Turkey is relinquishing the responsibility that you have said you know they have.
> 
> I then disagree with conflating that event with other horrors. I understand you seek to minimize the effect Synth for you stated that Turkey has your support but this just complicates the event.
> 
> If you see Turkey's complicity in the death, destruction and removal of 99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the anatolian Turkey, then so should Turkey.
> 
> Genocide was not a sign of the times in the 1920's and the 20's is the modern times. It was a sign of the times in the Nazi era. It was the sign of the times in the Turkish movement. It was a sign of the times in Darfur. Rwanda.
> 
> Not the dates, not the times. The groups of people who did these acts in modern times with more to possibly come.
> 
> _It is a sign of barbarity, not the times. _
> 
> Turkey was simply sweeping the country they were in the process of creating free of Armenians.
Click to expand...

\

Interesting theory.

One of my volunteers is a Turkish-Armenain college student.

He might disagree with your theory.

He's getting college credits from a Turkish university to translate books for us into Armenian.


----------



## Ropey

editec said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't argue their guilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But Turkey is arguing their guilt.* Then they move to meddle in Israeli politics. That's why I post.
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only argue the times they lived in, and what kind of place it was. Even my time there in the 1990s, it was evident that it was in many ways still a very backward country. I can't imagine what it was like in 1915. But I know that the U.S. and Britain were using mustard gas, among other horrors, so how much more advanced were we, morally speaking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply minimizing their acts of relinquishing responsibility for their guilt in systematically killing a people by attempting to attach it to other acts.
> 
> Turkey is saying it was not systematic. That it was simply a response to aggression and so they need not apologize. So I disagree with how Turkey is relinquishing the responsibility that you have said you know they have.
> 
> I then disagree with conflating that event with other horrors. I understand you seek to minimize the effect Synth for you stated that Turkey has your support but this just complicates the event.
> 
> If you see Turkey's complicity in the death, destruction and removal of 99% of the ENTIRE ARMENIAN population of the anatolian Turkey, then so should Turkey.
> 
> Genocide was not a sign of the times in the 1920's and the 20's is the modern times. It was a sign of the times in the Nazi era. It was the sign of the times in the Turkish movement. It was a sign of the times in Darfur. Rwanda.
> 
> Not the dates, not the times. The groups of people who did these acts in modern times with more to possibly come.
> 
> _It is a sign of barbarity, not the times. _
> 
> Turkey was simply sweeping the country they were in the process of creating free of Armenians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting theory.
> 
> One of my volunteers is a Turkish-Armenain college student.
> 
> He might disagree with your theory.
> 
> He's getting college credits from a Turkish university to translate books for us into Armenian.
Click to expand...


It's not much of an theory. Look to the Greek census of the arena (188x) as well as the census of 1928. Then look at the population today.

Where did they all go? To theory? 

I think not.


----------



## High_Gravity

vixi said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is meddling in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan, they have some nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those countries are they occupying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beofre he answers you , he might need to refer to Fox news channel for the answer
Click to expand...


LMAO, and who the fuck are you? grab my slippers and coffee you little tramp.


----------



## High_Gravity

vixi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that dicking around in other countries' affairs has never stopped the United States from telling others what to do, so I don't see why anybody should single out Turkey for criticism in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is Turkey is criticzing Israel for being involved in Egypts affairs when it does the same thing in Iraq, Lebanon and Afghanistan. Turkey is doing just as much "dicking around" as Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe these countries want Turkey to meddle in their affairs. Israel is occupying "A" country and people
Click to expand...


Maybe Egypt wants Israel to meddle in its affairs.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have acknowledged it, and expressed regret for it.  But they will not agree it was genocide, since the word genocide was only coined in 1943 and there was no negative concept of such actions in 1915.  Peoples went to war with each other, and massacred the other side when they could.  That was how they won their wars.  We were only slightly more civilized in WWI, going on at the same time period.
> 
> You can't look at it through today's lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.
> 
> *Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"?
> But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.
> *
> To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?
> 
> Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> *At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.*
Click to expand...



Thats really the best you got you worthless piece of trash? talking about people when they are not even here? you really showed the bitch in you.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit tired of hearing people complain about this century-old incident as if Enver Pasha himself rose from the grave and chopped their parents' heads off. I'm equally unsympathetic toward people who get upset whenever someone uses the term "genocide" to describe what took place.
> 
> I'm sure that whatever happened was very unfortunate but my sympathies for genocide victims are generally reserved who people who are actually being murdered. If it was going on to day I'd
Click to expand...


You are minimizing the incident, if the Armenians had commited genocide on a million Muslims I guarantee you wouldn't feel this lax about it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Genocide in Kurdistan


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Genocide in Kurdistan






But here's the kettle, calling pots black.


----------



## High_Gravity

> The first genocide of the 20th Century occurred when two million Armenians living in Turkey were eliminated from their historic homeland through forced deportations and massacres.
> 
> For three thousand years, a thriving Armenian community had existed inside the vast region of the Middle East bordered by the Black, Mediterranean and Caspian Seas. The area, known as Asia Minor, stands at the crossroads of three continents; Europe, Asia and Africa. Great powers rose and fell over the many centuries and the Armenian homeland was at various times ruled by Persians, Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Arabs and Mongols.
> 
> Despite the repeated invasions and occupations, Armenian pride and cultural identity never wavered. The snow-capped peak of Mount Ararat became its focal point and by 600 BC Armenia as a nation sprang into being. Following the advent of Christianity, Armenia became the very first nation to accept it as the state religion. A golden era of peace and prosperity followed which saw the invention of a distinct alphabet, a flourishing of literature, art, commerce, and a unique style of architecture. By the 10th century, Armenians had established a new capital at Ani, affectionately called the 'city of a thousand and one churches.'
> 
> In the eleventh century, the first Turkish invasion of the Armenian homeland occurred. Thus began several hundred years of rule by Muslim Turks. By the sixteenth century, Armenia had been absorbed into the vast and mighty Ottoman Empire. At its peak, this Turkish empire included much of Southeast Europe, North Africa, and almost all of the Middle East.


http://www.historyplace.com/worldhistory/genocide/armenians.htm


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Genocide in Kurdistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the kettle, calling pots black.
Click to expand...


Turkey is no position to take the moral high horse on anyone after what they have done to the Kurds and Armenians.


----------



## High_Gravity

Turks are trying to tell the Israelis what to do, with all these skeletons in their closet? disgusting.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> The first genocide of the 20th Century occurred when two million Armenians living in Turkey were eliminated from their historic homeland through forced deportations and massacres.
> 
> For three thousand years, a thriving Armenian community had existed inside the vast region of the Middle East bordered by the Black, Mediterranean and Caspian Seas. The area, known as Asia Minor, stands at the crossroads of three continents; Europe, Asia and Africa. Great powers rose and fell over the many centuries and the Armenian homeland was at various times ruled by Persians, Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Arabs and Mongols.
> 
> Despite the repeated invasions and occupations, Armenian pride and cultural identity never wavered. The snow-capped peak of Mount Ararat became its focal point and by 600 BC Armenia as a nation sprang into being. Following the advent of Christianity, Armenia became the very first nation to accept it as the state religion. A golden era of peace and prosperity followed which saw the invention of a distinct alphabet, a flourishing of literature, art, commerce, and a unique style of architecture. By the 10th century, Armenians had established a new capital at Ani, affectionately called the 'city of a thousand and one churches.'
> 
> In the eleventh century, the first Turkish invasion of the Armenian homeland occurred. Thus began several hundred years of rule by Muslim Turks. By the sixteenth century, Armenia had been absorbed into the vast and mighty Ottoman Empire. At its peak, this Turkish empire included much of Southeast Europe, North Africa, and almost all of the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.historyplace.com/worldhistory/genocide/armenians.htm
Click to expand...


Some call this "Selective Outrage"!  

Selective?  To me that's simply a word to minimize intent, and thus allow for rationale to be attached to the event. 

Not from my side. Not from the historical perspective.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first genocide of the 20th Century occurred when two million Armenians living in Turkey were eliminated from their historic homeland through forced deportations and massacres.
> 
> For three thousand years, a thriving Armenian community had existed inside the vast region of the Middle East bordered by the Black, Mediterranean and Caspian Seas. The area, known as Asia Minor, stands at the crossroads of three continents; Europe, Asia and Africa. Great powers rose and fell over the many centuries and the Armenian homeland was at various times ruled by Persians, Greeks, Romans, Byzantines, Arabs and Mongols.
> 
> Despite the repeated invasions and occupations, Armenian pride and cultural identity never wavered. The snow-capped peak of Mount Ararat became its focal point and by 600 BC Armenia as a nation sprang into being. Following the advent of Christianity, Armenia became the very first nation to accept it as the state religion. A golden era of peace and prosperity followed which saw the invention of a distinct alphabet, a flourishing of literature, art, commerce, and a unique style of architecture. By the 10th century, Armenians had established a new capital at Ani, affectionately called the 'city of a thousand and one churches.'
> 
> In the eleventh century, the first Turkish invasion of the Armenian homeland occurred. Thus began several hundred years of rule by Muslim Turks. By the sixteenth century, Armenia had been absorbed into the vast and mighty Ottoman Empire. At its peak, this Turkish empire included much of Southeast Europe, North Africa, and almost all of the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.historyplace.com/worldhistory/genocide/armenians.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some call this "Selective Outrage"!
> 
> Selective?  To me that's simply a word to minimize intent, and thus allow for rationale to be attached to the event.
> 
> Not from my side. Not from the historical perspective.
Click to expand...


What scares me is that people want to minimize this and say oh this happened 100 years ago who cares, with that kind of attitude we are doomed to repeat our mistakes. Who cares about the holocaust and slavery right? that was a long time ago, fuck it. People are really selfish, they only care about something if they have a horse in the race. Muslims don't care about the Armenians because they were not Muslim, Arabs consider the Kurds worse than dogs because they are not Arabs. If the Armenians were Muslim and the Turks were Christian the Muslim posters on this board would demand the Turks be held to account for what happened, but since the Armenians are Christians, they could care less.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i wish a mod would sort this thread, and remove all off-topic posts to separate threads.

this is not fair to other posters.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.historyplace.com/worldhistory/genocide/armenians.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some call this "Selective Outrage"!
> 
> Selective?  To me that's simply a word to minimize intent, and thus allow for rationale to be attached to the event.
> 
> Not from my side. Not from the historical perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What scares me is that people want to minimize this and say oh this happened 100 years ago who cares, with that kind of attitude we are doomed to repeat our mistakes. Who cares about the holocaust and slavery right? that was a long time ago, fuck it. People are really selfish, they only care about something if they have a horse in the race. Muslims don't care about the Armenians because they were not Muslim, Arabs consider the Kurds worse than dogs because they are not Arabs. If the Armenians were Muslim and the Turks were Christian the Muslim posters on this board would demand the Turks be held to account for what happened, but since the Armenians are Christians, they could care less.
Click to expand...


History will be the judge HG. 

That's why I believe America will succeed. America does learn from its mistakes. More so than any other country in history.  America is one invention away...


----------



## Ropey

L.K.Eder said:


> i wish a mod would sort this thread, and remove all off-topic posts to separate threads.
> 
> this is not fair to other posters.



This thread is about Turkey's Prime Minister meddling in Israeli border policies with Egypt.  Turkey furthers the meddling by not only meddling but by releasing the data that it is meddling.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ropey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish a mod would sort this thread, and remove all off-topic posts to separate threads.
> 
> this is not fair to other posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Turkey's Prime Minister meddling in Israeli border policies with Egypt.  Turkey furthers the meddling by not only meddling but by releasing the data that it is meddling.
Click to expand...


i thought it was about armenians, the trail of tears, and sucking dick. oh and lebanese sluts.


----------



## Ropey

L.K.Eder said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish a mod would sort this thread, and remove all off-topic posts to separate threads.
> 
> this is not fair to other posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Turkey's Prime Minister meddling in Israeli border policies with Egypt.  Turkey furthers the meddling by not only meddling but by releasing the data that it is meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought it was about armenians, the trail of tears, and sucking dick. oh and lebanese sluts.
Click to expand...


But that's common on most threads this long isn't it L.K?


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish a mod would sort this thread, and remove all off-topic posts to separate threads.
> 
> this is not fair to other posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Turkey's Prime Minister meddling in Israeli border policies with Egypt.  Turkey furthers the meddling by not only meddling but by releasing the data that it is meddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought it was about armenians, the trail of tears, and sucking dick. oh and lebanese sluts.
Click to expand...


Yeah and? whats the problem?


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> What scares me is that people want to minimize this and say oh this happened 100 years ago who cares, with that kind of attitude we are doomed to repeat our mistakes. Who cares about the holocaust and slavery right? that was a long time ago, fuck it. People are really selfish, they only care about something if they have a horse in the race. Muslims don't care about the Armenians because they were not Muslim, Arabs consider the Kurds worse than dogs because they are not Arabs. If the Armenians were Muslim and the Turks were Christian the Muslim posters on this board would demand the Turks be held to account for what happened, but since the Armenians are Christians, they could care less.



Mighty broad brush you have there. I assume you've polled all of the groups you mention; is this correct?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What scares me is that people want to minimize this and say oh this happened 100 years ago who cares, with that kind of attitude we are doomed to repeat our mistakes. Who cares about the holocaust and slavery right? that was a long time ago, fuck it. People are really selfish, they only care about something if they have a horse in the race. Muslims don't care about the Armenians because they were not Muslim, Arabs consider the Kurds worse than dogs because they are not Arabs. If the Armenians were Muslim and the Turks were Christian the Muslim posters on this board would demand the Turks be held to account for what happened, but since the Armenians are Christians, they could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty broad brush you have there. I assume you've polled all of the groups you mention; is this correct?
Click to expand...


No but we all know how you feel because you already said you don't have empathy for what happened and tried to minimize it. Go on and tell me you would feel the same if the Armenians were Muslims.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your premise. The apology comes from today's lens. You miss that entirely. The Turks committed the systematic murder of a people. The act is now called genocide, but the definition of Systematic murder of a  people and Genocide is the same.
> 
> *Would Turkey apologize for the "Systematic Murder of a People"?
> But not Genocide? That's not a logical extension and is simply semantics.
> *
> To apologize for murder but not systematic murder admits culpability in killing, but not in the intent?
> 
> Regret does not encapsulate the intent. It is almost always in retrospect that the apologies come and Turkey hides from this responsibility of intent with apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> *At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really the best you got you worthless piece of trash? talking about people when they are not even here? you really showed the bitch in you.
Click to expand...







			
				High_Gravity said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -36 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> You really are a scarey little **** aren\'t you talking behind my back.
> 
> Regards,
> High_Gravity
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.




Talking behind your back?

Talking about you when you aren't here?

Grow up, child.  Who the fuck knows if you are here or not?  More important, who gives a fuck if you are here or not?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is semantics, but words mean things.  And I have yet to see an international attitude from that time period which condemned mass slaughter of one's enemies, which had been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> *At least are able to discuss the issue, unlike High-On-Meth_Gravity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really the best you got you worthless piece of trash? talking about people when they are not even here? you really showed the bitch in you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -36 reputation points from High_Gravity.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> You really are a scarey little **** aren\'t you talking behind my back.
> 
> Regards,
> High_Gravity
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Talking behind your back?
> 
> Talking about you when you aren't here?
> 
> Grow up, child.  Who the fuck knows if you are here or not?  More important, who gives a fuck if you are here or not?
Click to expand...


You obviously do bitch because I have to keep fighting your mouth off of my dick.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> For the messenger of your god says god does not look to your body, but in your actions.



Not actions. The judgment of actions is a human duty; Al-Hakam assesses the intentions behind them.

Abu Hurayrah (RA) narrated: _The Messenger of Allah (SAWS) said, "Verily Allah does not look at your bodies, nor at your appearances, but he looks into your hearts."_


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> No but we all know how you feel because you already said you don't have empathy for what happened



Is that what I said?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but we all know how you feel because you already said you don't have empathy for what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?
Click to expand...


Go back and look at the old posts, you said it is hard to have empathy for something that happened 100 years ago or something to that effect.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Got a deal for Turkey...They fess up and apologize for their horrific Genocide against the Armenian People and they stop slaughtering the Kurds,and we'll all join them in their calls for Israel not meddling in Egypt. Deal? If they don't want to accept this fair deal,they should just go away and mind their own business.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Then you need rest.


Funny you should mention that. I fell asleep after typing that post.



Ropey said:


> Darfur is simply taking all the black pieces on the chessboard and replacing them with red pieces. And it is happening now.
> 
> It's really that simple when a people are being killed off.



Your point?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

LibocalypseNow said:


> Blah Blah Blah! Muslims are so fucking obsessed with Israel. My God,it's a tiny little strip of land with a tiny population. Yet Muslims freak out and obsess over them on a daily basis. Israel is absolutely no threat to take over the Middle East or Turkey for God's sake. So what's with the hateful obsession from Muslims? Have these people even looked at a Globe or a Map? Israel is a tiny tiny little strip of land. So why can't the Muslims just get over it and leave them alone? All these huge Muslims Nations obsessing over such a tiny little nation is just so silly & bizarre.
> 
> There should have been a Peace Deal a long time ago between the Palestinians and Israelis. It's the outside interference from surrounding Muslim Nations that has prevented this from happening. Just let the Jews have their tiny little strip of Land and leave them alone. There is no reason for these huge Muslim Nations to be so obsessed with Israel. They really do need to get over their petty hate & bigotry and work for a Peace Deal. Israel is there to stay. Time for the Muslims to get over it and accept this. It's time for Peace.



Worth repeating? Yea sure why not?


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> Got a deal for Turkey...They fess up and apologize for their horrific Genocide against the Armenian People and they stop slaughtering the Kurds,and we'll all join them in their calls for Israel not meddling in Egypt. Deal? If they don't want to accept this fair deal,they should just go away and mind their own business.



So you are in a high government position in the White House and would be able to make good on your so called deal??


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Got a deal for Turkey...They fess up and apologize for their horrific Genocide against the Armenian People and they stop slaughtering the Kurds,and we'll all join them in their calls for Israel not meddling in Egypt. Deal? If they don't want to accept this fair deal,they should just go away and mind their own business.



I like that deal.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

LibocalypseNow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no stones.  LibocalypseNow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well said. If you want the State of Israel gone,then please explain how you're going to achieve your goal. I'm so sick of hearing them claim they're "not" calling for a Holocaust II but are calling for the end of Israel. Well how does the end of Israel happen? How do they plan on achieving that? I really am interested in hearing what those plans are. At least Man-Up and be honest. Because i don't see any other way of getting rid of the State of Israel without a Holocaust II. So I'm with you. Just be a man and be honest. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Press the repeat button again? Ok you got it.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about they just be honest? If you hate the Jews and want them gone, be a man and say that shit. If people start being honest, maybe we can actually start moving forward on something. I have more respect for the people who admit they are racist against Blacks because at least I know where they stand, I have no respect for the people who make disgusting remarks against blacks and than swear up and down they are not racist, mirrors tell no lies son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. If you want the State of Israel gone,then please explain how you're going to achieve your goal. I'm so sick of hearing them claim they're "not" calling for a Holocaust II but are calling for the end of Israel. Well how does the end of Israel happen? How do they plan on achieving that? I really am interested in hearing what those plans are. At least Man-Up and be honest. Because i don't see any other way of getting rid of the State of Israel without a Holocaust II. So I'm with you. Just be a man and be honest. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Press the repeat button again? Ok you got it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but we all know how you feel because you already said you don't have empathy for what happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the old posts, you said it is hard to have empathy for something that happened 100 years ago or something to that effect.
Click to expand...



Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit tired of hearing people complain about this century-old incident as if Enver Pasha himself rose from the grave and chopped their parents' heads off. I'm equally unsympathetic toward people who get upset whenever someone uses the term "genocide" to describe what took place.
> 
> I'm sure that whatever happened was very unfortunate but my sympathies for genocide victims are generally reserved who people who are actually being murdered. If it was going on to day I'd
Click to expand...


...If it was happening today I'd happily contribute to the effort to stop it. I put forward that the rather non-substantive of discussion of Armenians going on here has much more to do with disdain for Turkey than it does with sympathy for those who died.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what I said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and look at the old posts, you said it is hard to have empathy for something that happened 100 years ago or something to that effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just what you think about the Turkish Genocide of the Armenians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a bit tired of hearing people complain about this century-old incident as if Enver Pasha himself rose from the grave and chopped their parents' heads off. I'm equally unsympathetic toward people who get upset whenever someone uses the term "genocide" to describe what took place.
> 
> I'm sure that whatever happened was very unfortunate but my sympathies for genocide victims are generally reserved who people who are actually being murdered. If it was going on to day I'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...If it was happening today I'd happily contribute to the effort to stop it. I put forward that the rather non-substantive of discussion of Armenians going on here has much more to do with disdain for Turkey than it does with sympathy for those who died.
Click to expand...


Alot of people don't like Turkey because of their refusal to admit what happened. No country is perfect, they all have their cross to bear. If Turkey would step up and be honest about what happened and apologize like men, I think alot of people would appreciate that.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> ...
> 
> Press the repeat button again? Ok you got it.



Please demonstrate the accuracy of your claim that "[there is no] way of getting rid of the State of Israel without a Holocaust II" with valid and sound logic. Thank you.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea Muslims need to move on and get over their irrational & petty hate for Israel. Anything short of a Holocaust II,Israel will always be there. So unless the Muslims are prepared to kill every single Jew in Israel,the Israelis are there to stay. Time for the Muslims to just accept this and make Peace with Israel. I'm so sick of hearing their Anti-Jew/Israel propaganda. If they want Israel gone,then it's time for them to make their move. No more stupid bluster. Just get on with this confrontation and get it over with. 

Maybe after a few years of brutal War,the sides can finally come to the table and make a real Peace. My prediction is that Israel will be around long long after this confrontation and all other future confrontations. This miserable hate you see coming from Muslims towards Israel really is irrational. Maybe it is time for a confrontation? After this confrontation,i think all sides will be more willing to come to the table and talk Peace. I don't want to see this happen but it does look inevitable. I guess we'll see though.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Press the repeat button again? Ok you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate the accuracy of your claim that "[there is no] way of getting rid of the State of Israel without a Holocaust II" with valid and sound logic. Thank you.
Click to expand...


Please demonstrate how you are going to remove the State of Israel without a Holocaust II. I still haven't seen a response from you guys that makes any real sense. I hear all your bluster about destroying Israel,so please explain to us how you plan on doing that. I think it's a simple & fair question. I'll wait for your reply.


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea Muslims need to move on and get over their irrational & petty hate for Israel. Anything short of a Holocaust II,Israel will always be there. So unless the Muslims are prepared to kill every single Jew in Israel,the Israelis are there to stay. Time for the Muslims to just accept this and make Peace with Israel. I'm so sick of hearing their Anti-Jew/Israel propaganda. If they want Israel gone,then it's time for them to make their move. No more stupid bluster. Just get on with this confrontation and get it over with.
> 
> Maybe after a few years of brutal War,the sides can finally come to the table and make a real Peace. My prediction is that Israel will be around long long after this confrontation all other future confrontations. This miserable hate you see coming from Muslims towards Israel really is irrational. Maybe it is time for a confrontation? After this confrontation,i think all sides will be more willing to come to the table and talk Peace. I don't want to see this happen but it does look inevitable. I guess we'll see though.



Muslims are nowhere near ready to make peace with Israel because Muslim countries don't even acknowledge Israel on the map, in schools in Muslim country Israel is marked out with black marker. How can you make peace with a country that you pretend doesn't exist? maybe you are right something drastic needs to happen like another war or some Independence day style shit but I do know this, carrying all this hate for a people cannot be healthy for the body and mind.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Alot of people don't like Turkey because of their refusal to admit what happened. No country is perfect, they all have their cross to bear. If Turkey would step up and be honest about what happened and apologize like men, I think alot of people would appreciate that.



Posters in this thread have been focusing on the conduct of Turks to the exclusion of actually addressing their criticism of Israel. Even if we assume that all accusations of genocide are correct, hypocrisy doesn't render criticism illegitimate.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> If the Jews of the former state want to become citizen of the new Palestinian nation.
> 
> They will be welcomed with open arms.
> 
> Or if they decide to resist to the last person.
> 
> That is fine also.
> 
> Either way; Israel has to go. Period.



How do you know the Palestinians feel this way? I thought Hamas wanted to push the Jews into the water?


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Please demonstrate how you are going to remove the State of Israel without a Holocaust II.


You avoided my request. Please explain why the systematized mass murder of the Jewish population of 'Israel' is an inevitable consequence of any attempt to dismantle that entity.



LibocalypseNow said:


> I still haven't seen a response from you guys that makes any real sense.


That's your problem unless you can demonstrate the invalidity and/or unsoundness of the arguments in question.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people don't like Turkey because of their refusal to admit what happened. No country is perfect, they all have their cross to bear. If Turkey would step up and be honest about what happened and apologize like men, I think alot of people would appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posters in this thread have been focusing on the conduct of Turks to the exclusion of actually addressing their criticism of Israel. Even if we assume that all accusations of genocide are correct, hypocrisy doesn't render criticism illegitimate.
Click to expand...


So you think that all this fabricated?


----------



## Sunni Man

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea Muslims need to move on and get over their irrational & petty hate for Israel. Anything short of a Holocaust II,Israel will always be there. So unless the Muslims are prepared to kill every single Jew in Israel,the Israelis are there to stay. Time for the Muslims to just accept this and make Peace with Israel. I'm so sick of hearing their Anti-Jew/Israel propaganda. If they want Israel gone,then it's time for them to make their move. No more stupid bluster. Just get on with this confrontation and get it over with.


If the Jews of the former state want to become citizen of the new Palestinian nation.

They will be welcomed with open arms.

Or if they decide to resist to the last person.

That is fine also.

Either way; Israel has to go. Period.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate how you are going to remove the State of Israel without a Holocaust II.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided my request. Please explain why the systematized mass murder of the Jewish population of 'Israel' is an inevitable consequence of any attempt to dismantle that entity.
Click to expand...


How else would you get the Israelis to leave? ask them to please vacate the premesis?


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Jews of the former state want to become citizen of the new Palestinian nation.
> 
> They will be welcomed with open arms.
> 
> Or if they decide to resist to the last person.
> 
> That is fine also.
> 
> Either way; Israel has to go. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the Palestinians feel this way? I thought Hamas wanted to push the Jews into the water?
Click to expand...




			
				Article Thirty-One said:
			
		

> The Islamic Resistance Movement is a humanistic movement. It takes care of human rights and is guided by Islamic tolerance when dealing with the followers of other religions. It does not antagonize anyone of them except if it is antagonized by it* or stands in its way to hamper its moves and waste its efforts.
> 
> Under the wing of Islam, it is possible for the followers of the three religions - Islam, Christianity and Judaism - to coexist in peace and quiet with each other.
> 
> ...


[*sic]

Hamas Charter


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people don't like Turkey because of their refusal to admit what happened. No country is perfect, they all have their cross to bear. If Turkey would step up and be honest about what happened and apologize like men, I think alot of people would appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posters in this thread have been focusing on the conduct of Turks to the exclusion of actually addressing their criticism of Israel. Even if we assume that all accusations of genocide are correct, hypocrisy doesn't render criticism illegitimate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that all this fabricated?
Click to expand...


...Did you completely ignore my point on purpose?


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Jews of the former state want to become citizen of the new Palestinian nation.
> 
> They will be welcomed with open arms.
> 
> Or if they decide to resist to the last person.
> 
> That is fine also.
> 
> Either way; Israel has to go. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the Palestinians feel this way? I thought Hamas wanted to push the Jews into the water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article Thirty-One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Resistance Movement is a humanistic movement. It takes care of human rights and is guided by Islamic tolerance when dealing with the followers of other religions. It does not antagonize anyone of them except if it is antagonized by it* or stands in its way to hamper its moves and waste its efforts.
> 
> Under the wing of Islam, it is possible for the followers of the three religions - Islam, Christianity and Judaism - to coexist in peace and quiet with each other.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [*sic]
> 
> Hamas Charter
Click to expand...


This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals, you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posters in this thread have been focusing on the conduct of Turks to the exclusion of actually addressing their criticism of Israel. Even if we assume that all accusations of genocide are correct, hypocrisy doesn't render criticism illegitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that all this fabricated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Did you completely ignore my point on purpose?
Click to expand...


No?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please demonstrate how you are going to remove the State of Israel without a Holocaust II.
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided my request. Please explain why the systematized mass murder of the Jewish population of 'Israel' is an inevitable consequence of any attempt to dismantle that entity.
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen a response from you guys that makes any real sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your problem unless you can demonstrate the invalidity and/or unsoundness of the arguments in question.
Click to expand...


Well that's the only way in my opinion. I'm still waiting for your plan on removing the State of Israel. Haven't heard anything from you guys that makes any sense. If you have some secret & brilliant alternative plan to remove Israel,please do enlighten us.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> How else would you get the Israelis to leave? ask them to please vacate the premesis?



We aren't discussing the movement of any population. We're discussing the dismantlement of Israel, the political entity.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else would you get the Israelis to leave? ask them to please vacate the premesis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't discussing the movement of any population. We're discussing the dismantlement of Israel, the political entity.
Click to expand...


How would that happen though?


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Well that's the only way in my opinion.



I see no reason to give your opinion consideration until you support it with a logical argument. You seem either unwilling or unable to do this.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Seriolusly,i would like to hear about this secret & brilliant plan to destroy Israel without carrying out a Holocaust II. I'll wait for you guys to enlighten us on how you plan on doing it. Thanks.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else would you get the Israelis to leave? ask them to please vacate the premesis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't discussing the movement of any population. We're discussing the dismantlement of Israel, the political entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would that happen though?
Click to expand...


If we assume that some kind of large-scale military confrontation will inevitable occur, then the political and military resources of 'Israel' will be targeted and neutralized. 

Did the United States and the United Kingdom find it necessary to destroy the entire civilian population of Iran when they staged a coup of Mossadeq's government?


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Seriolusly,i would like to hear about this secret & brilliant plan to destroy Israel without carrying out a Holocaust II. I'll wait for you guys to enlighten us on how you plan on doing it. Thanks.



Thank you for affirming that you're unwilling or unable to provide logical support for your claims.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't discussing the movement of any population. We're discussing the dismantlement of Israel, the political entity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would that happen though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we assume that some kind of large-scale military confrontation will inevitable occur, then the political and military resources of 'Israel' will be targeted and neutralized.
> 
> Did the United States and the United Kingdom find it necessary to destroy the entire civilian population of Iran when they staged a coup of Mossadeq's government?
Click to expand...


To be honest I am not sure how the coup of Mossadeq worked, but are you saying the Palestinians could do something similar in Iran?


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals, you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.



You claimed that they want to "force the Jews into the ocean." I'll assume that this refers to all Jews in 'Israel.' Do you have proof that this is their goal?


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that all this fabricated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Did you completely ignore my point on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No?
Click to expand...


Then you completely misunderstood my post.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would that happen though?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we assume that some kind of large-scale military confrontation will inevitable occur, then the political and military resources of 'Israel' will be targeted and neutralized.
> 
> Did the United States and the United Kingdom find it necessary to destroy the entire civilian population of Iran when they staged a coup of Mossadeq's government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest I am not sure how the coup of Mossadeq worked, but are you saying the Palestinians could do something similar in Iran?
Click to expand...


There are a number of ways to effect regime change and this has been done throughout modern history without "genocide" in all but a very low number of cases. Why are we supposed to assume that this will be different in the case of Israel?


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, *there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals,* you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.


Morocco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Then you need rest.





Kalam said:


> Funny you should mention that. I fell asleep after typing that post.





			
				Ropey said:
			
		

> After you have slept, you may have lost the context since you miss the point.





Ropey said:


> Darfur is simply taking all the black pieces on the chessboard and replacing them with red pieces. And it is happening now.
> 
> It's really that simple when a people are being killed off.





Kalam said:


> Your point?





			
				Ropey said:
			
		

> After you have slept, you may have lost the context since you miss the point.



Your comprehension? Remember why you posted that thread?? Refresh yourself.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, *there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals,* you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


LOL there are 0.2% Jews in that country!


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we assume that some kind of large-scale military confrontation will inevitable occur, then the political and military resources of 'Israel' will be targeted and neutralized.
> 
> Did the United States and the United Kingdom find it necessary to destroy the entire civilian population of Iran when they staged a coup of Mossadeq's government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I am not sure how the coup of Mossadeq worked, but are you saying the Palestinians could do something similar in Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a number of ways to effect regime change and this has been done throughout modern history without "genocide" in all but a very low number of cases. Why are we supposed to assume that this will be different in the case of Israel?
Click to expand...


Well when people hear you say Israel should be wiped off the map, they assume you mean the people as well. Your seriously saying the Palestinians would let the Jews live in their state as equals?


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> If we assume that some kind of large-scale military confrontation will inevitable occur, then the political and military resources of 'Israel' will be targeted and neutralized.



That's called lucid fantasies.  

If. 

If you would have been born with a vagina you would have been a woman Kalam.

So what... 

57 Muslim countries where in the great majority they are starving and unable to educate and feed and water their people.

Kalam here talks about how Israel must be ended.

Starving Muslims notwithstanding.

Enjoy your lunch Kalam.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kalam said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals, you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed that they want to "force the Jews into the ocean." I'll assume that this refers to all Jews in 'Israel.' Do you have proof that this is their goal?
Click to expand...




> Hamas does not want a two state solution. It wants the establishment of a Palestinian state on the 67 borders, with a long term truce (ranging from 10-25 years). That is not the acceptance of Israel as the second state or, indeed, the acceptance of any second state. It is not the end of the conflict for Hamas. It is a gradualist approach. Indeed, as Haniya went on to say in 2010: "'We will never give up on Palestine from the river to the sea,' Haniya told the crowd, referring to the pre-1948 borders of the British Palestine Mandate between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River."[21b]
> 
> For Hamas position to be in complete support of a two-state solution or at least stop speaking with two voices, all military commanders and officials must adopt the same position.
> 
> 
> "Without this Jihad, this effort, this forbearance and fighting on the frontier, Gaza wouldn't have been liberated. I pray to [Allah] to assist us and to assist you in liberating Jerusalem, the West Bank, Acre, Haifa, Jaffa, Safed, Nazareth, Ashkelon, and the whole of Palestine."
> 
> - Muhammad Deif, Hamas Military Commander, 2005[22]
> 
> Hamas "cannot give up one inch of the soil of the historical land of Palestine because it is the Muslim endowment."



How can Hamas say they want an equal state for Christians, Muslims and Jews when they say things like this? Hamas is saying what the world wants to hear but then on the ground does the exact opposite.

The Definition of a Horse: What does Hamas want?


----------



## Sunni Man

High_Gravity said:


> Well when people hear you say Israel should be wiped off the map, they assume you mean the people as well. Your seriously saying the Palestinians would let the Jews live in their state as equals?


The Arabs and the Jews live in the land long before the was the current state called Israel.

And they lived in peace.


Also, when Westeners use the idiom, "wiped of the map" they mean utter destruction.

But in Arab idiomatic speech, for Israel to be "wiped of the map".

Means literally for the "name" Israel to be removed on all maps.

And is not referring to violent destruction or the eradication of the Jewish people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when people hear you say Israel should be wiped off the map, they assume you mean the people as well. Your seriously saying the Palestinians would let the Jews live in their state as equals?
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs and the Jews live in the land long before the was the current state called Israel.
> 
> And they lived in peace.
> 
> 
> Also, when Westeners use the idiom, "wiped of the map" they mean utter destruction.
> 
> But in Arab idiomatic speech, for Israel to be "wiped of the map".
> 
> Means literally for the "name" Israel to be removed on all maps.
> 
> And is not referring to violent destruction or the eradication of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


So the Israelis are going to sit idly by and watch Israel be wiped off the map? I doubt it.


----------



## Jos

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the case of a group saying one thing and doing another, *there is not 1 Arab country right now where Christians, Muslims and Jews live side by side as equals,* you really think Hamas can create one? this reminds of the Ku Klux Klan who used to swear up and down they didn't hate blacks but just wanted to live separate, but then at night went out and lynched blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL there are 0.2% Jews in that country!
Click to expand...


But they live side by side as equals, dont change the goal posts of your claim


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Your comprehension? Remember why you posted that thread?? Refresh yourself.



...Which thread? I almost never start threads and don't think I've made one since you've been here.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL there are 0.2% Jews in that country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they live side by side as equals, dont change the goal posts of your claim
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHA alright man I'll let you have this one, but 0.2% Jews is hardly anything, I doubt the Moroccans would like it if they had a 15-20% Jew population.


----------



## Kalam

High_Gravity said:


> Well when people hear you say Israel should be wiped off the map, they assume you mean the people as well.


Have I used that phrase? I can't remember. If so I think it's clear that I wasn't referring to genocide.



High_Gravity said:


> Your seriously saying the Palestinians would let the Jews live in their state as equals?


Equal in what sense? I'm sure many Palestinians would be okay with a Western-style democracy. But I'm discussing the Khilafah.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

You know,Hitler had a plan too. It was called the Third Reich. This new Third Reich "Utopia" called for the immediate extermination of the Jews. So when i see Muslims parsing their words while calling for the destruction of Israel,i can't help but think of Hitler and his Third Reich fantasy. The destruction of the State of Israel is a Muslim fantasy not any different than Hitler's Third Reich fantasy. The Third Reich never happened and the destruction and removal of Israel isn't going to happen either. Muslims really should just accept that their fantasies will never happen and just make Peace with Israel. Their Holocaust II fantasies do no one any good. It's time for a new direction. I pray this happens before Thousands of people have to die.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> That's called lucid fantasies.


_So they rejected the truth when it came to them, but soon will come to them the news of that which they mocked._ - 6:5​
Time will tell.



Ropey said:


> If.
> 
> If you would have been born with a vagina you would have been a woman Kalam.


...Yes, I believe that's correct.



Ropey said:


> 57 Muslim countries where in the great majority they are starving and unable to educate and feed and water their people.


Hence my political views. The regimes in control of those countries and the plethora of failures associated with each are consequences of kafir governance and religious insincerity. Yet you ascribe their failures to the religion that rejects them... no matter.



Ropey said:


> Kalam here talks about how Israel must be ended.
> 
> Starving Muslims notwithstanding.
> 
> Enjoy your lunch Kalam.



...You presume to know my financial history and attempt to guilt-trip me based on the false reality you've imagined? I'm not interested in continuing this discussion. 

I'm not a saint but I've always tried to contribute some time and money to fulfill my religious obligation and serve my community here. And my contributions aren't contingent on people listening to me preach or reading my religion's book as it is with others in this country. Lunch was fine. I forwent it and breakfast Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> You know,Hitler had a plan too. It was called the Third Reich. This new Third Reich "Utopia" called for the immediate extermination of the Jews.



That is pants-on-head fucking retarded.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know,Hitler had a plan too. It was called the Third Reich. This new Third Reich "Utopia" called for the immediate extermination of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pants-on-head fucking retarded.
> 
> Reductio ad Hitlerum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Actually,your fantasies of destroying Israel aren't much different than Hitler's Third Reich fantasies. You obviously don't want to see this but that doesn't mean it's not true. I suspect your fantasies will go the way of Hitler's Third Reich fantasies. Israel will survive you. Bet on that.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know,Hitler had a plan too. It was called the Third Reich. This new Third Reich "Utopia" called for the immediate extermination of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pants-on-head fucking retarded.
> 
> Reductio ad Hitlerum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,your fantasies of destroying Israel aren't much different than Hitler's Third Reich fantasies.
Click to expand...


They absolutely are and you don't acknowledge this because you're either a propagandist or an idiot. I openly call for the dismantlement of every government in the Muslim world and am "Hitler" because one of them happens to be Jewish. I'm tired of this silly Zionist mantra and the unthinking morons who repeat it on the internet ad nauseum.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is pants-on-head fucking retarded.
> 
> Reductio ad Hitlerum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,your fantasies of destroying Israel aren't much different than Hitler's Third Reich fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They absolutely are and you don't acknowledge this because you're either a propagandist or an idiot. I openly call for the dismantlement of every government in the Muslim world and am "Hitler" because one of them happens to be Jewish. I'm tired of this silly Zionist mantra and the unthinking morons who repeat it on the internet ad nauseum.
Click to expand...


lol! Yes but you call for the "Dismantlement" of the Jewish State of Israel just a bit more huh? You're just a Bigot trying to hide the fact you're a hateful Bigot. Your Holocaust II fantasies will go the way of Hitler's Third Reich fantasies in the end. It just ain't gonna happen. That's my prediction. You want the State of Israel gone? Just shut up and go for it. In the words of a fantastic iconic American Actor..."Make my Day." Israel & the Jews survived the Nazis so i'm pretty sure they'll survive you. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> lol! Yes but you call for the "Dismantlement" of the Jewish State of Israel just a bit more huh?


I criticize Israel because people post in its defense. Let me know when you see a group of posters praising Uzbekistan or Mauritania and I'll be sure to add my two cents to the discussion. 



LibocalypseNow said:


> You're just a Bigot trying to hide the fact you're a hateful Bigot.


Hide what? I've always been open about my hatred of idiocy. I'm sorry that you feel victimized by my discrimination. 



LibocalypseNow said:


> Your Holocaust II fantasies will go the way of Hitler's Third Reich fantasies in the end. It just ain't gonna happen. That's my prediction. You want the State of Israel gone? Just shut up and go for it. In the words of a fantastic iconic American Actor..."Make my Day." Israel & the Jews survived the Nazis so i'm pretty sure they'll survive you. Have a nice day.


Your arguments are flaccid and rest entirely on unfounded assumptions and desperate appeals to "Hitler!!!" You refused to provide logical support for them when you were given the opportunity to do so several times. You've made it abundantly clear that you're a dishonest moron... I really don't care if I'm called a Jew-hater by someone who probably wears a helmet in the shower. My day has been fine.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Sunni Man said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when people hear you say Israel should be wiped off the map, they assume you mean the people as well. Your seriously saying the Palestinians would let the Jews live in their state as equals?
> 
> 
> 
> The Arabs and the Jews live in the land long before the was the current state called Israel.
> 
> And they lived in peace.
> 
> 
> Also, when Westeners use the idiom, "wiped of the map" they mean utter destruction.
> 
> But in Arab idiomatic speech, for Israel to be "wiped of the map".
> 
> Means literally for the "name" Israel to be removed on all maps.
> 
> And is not referring to violent destruction or the eradication of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


You are one funny guy


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Yes but you call for the "Dismantlement" of the Jewish State of Israel just a bit more huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I criticize Israel because people post in its defense. Let me know when you see a group of posters praising Uzbekistan or Mauritania and I'll be sure to add my two cents to the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a Bigot trying to hide the fact you're a hateful Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hide what? I've always been open about my hatred of idiocy. I'm sorry that you feel victimized by my discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Holocaust II fantasies will go the way of Hitler's Third Reich fantasies in the end. It just ain't gonna happen. That's my prediction. You want the State of Israel gone? Just shut up and go for it. In the words of a fantastic iconic American Actor..."Make my Day." Israel & the Jews survived the Nazis so i'm pretty sure they'll survive you. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your arguments are flaccid and rest entirely on unfounded assumptions and desperate appeals to "Hitler!!!" You refused to provide logical support for them when you were given the opportunity to do so several times. You've made it abundantly clear that you're a dishonest moron... I really don't care if I'm called a Jew-hater by someone who probably wears a helmet in the shower. My day has been fine.
Click to expand...


lol! Yea i'm sure Hitler and most Nazis said the very same thing. You are a hateful Bigot. You're just using twisted and convoluted philosophy to justify your hate. The KKK in America does this too. You want the Israelis dead & gone? Why don't you just put up or shut up? Quit parsing your words and just start being honest. Your convoluted philosophies aren't fooling anyone but yourself. You are just an average Jew-Hating Anti-Semite. Nothing more,nothing less. Time for you to come out of the closet and stop lying to yourself. Your twisted logic is just more B.S. But like i said,the Jews survived the Nazis and their horrific brutality so i'm sure they'll survive you too. But feel free to go on fooling yourself. Just as long as you understand you're not fooling everyone else. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> lol! Yea i'm sure Hitler and most Nazis said the very same thing. You are a hateful Bigot. You're just using twisted and convoluted philosophy to justify your hate. The KKK in America does this too. You want the Israelis dead & gone? Why don't you just put up or shut up? Quit parsing your words and just start being honest. Your convoluted philosophies aren't fooling anyone but yourself. You are just an average Jew-Hating Anti-Semite. Nothing more,nothing less. Time for you to come out of the closet and stop lying to yourself. Your twisted logic is just more B.S. But like i said,the Jews survived the Nazis and their horrific brutality so i'm sure they'll survive you too. But feel free to go on fooling yourself. Just as long as you understand you're not fooling everyone else. Good luck and God Bless.



Yes, yes, I know. Opposition to Zionism makes you "HITLER!!!" Don't try to deny it, because a Zionist will just say it again. Hannibal is at the gates.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Yea i'm sure Hitler and most Nazis said the very same thing. You are a hateful Bigot. You're just using twisted and convoluted philosophy to justify your hate. The KKK in America does this too. You want the Israelis dead & gone? Why don't you just put up or shut up? Quit parsing your words and just start being honest. Your convoluted philosophies aren't fooling anyone but yourself. You are just an average Jew-Hating Anti-Semite. Nothing more,nothing less. Time for you to come out of the closet and stop lying to yourself. Your twisted logic is just more B.S. But like i said,the Jews survived the Nazis and their horrific brutality so i'm sure they'll survive you too. But feel free to go on fooling yourself. Just as long as you understand you're not fooling everyone else. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I know. Opposition to Zionism makes you "HITLER!!!" Don't try to deny it, because a Zionist will just say it again. Hannibal is at the gates.
Click to expand...


Seriously man,stop with the convoluted & twisted philosophies. You hate Jews and you know it. Just try being more honest & up front. Don't be a coward and hide behind twisted & convoluted philosophy. You want Israel gone but you're just too much of a coward to actually do something about it. Well it's time for you to step up like the Nazis did. Either put up or shut up. You talk a good game but are you willing to back it up? The Jews have faced horrific monsters in their past so i'm pretty sure they're ready for you. Israel is there to stay. Now unless you're prepared to do something about this,you should just shut up and accept this reality. And please spare us all the excuses and justifications for your hate & bigotry. No one with any common sense is buying it. Now off to Israel for ya. At least fight for what you believe in.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Yea i'm sure Hitler and most Nazis said the very same thing. You are a hateful Bigot. You're just using twisted and convoluted philosophy to justify your hate. The KKK in America does this too. You want the Israelis dead & gone? Why don't you just put up or shut up? Quit parsing your words and just start being honest. Your convoluted philosophies aren't fooling anyone but yourself. You are just an average Jew-Hating Anti-Semite. Nothing more,nothing less. Time for you to come out of the closet and stop lying to yourself. Your twisted logic is just more B.S. But like i said,the Jews survived the Nazis and their horrific brutality so i'm sure they'll survive you too. But feel free to go on fooling yourself. Just as long as you understand you're not fooling everyone else. Good luck and God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I know. Opposition to Zionism makes you "HITLER!!!" Don't try to deny it, because a Zionist will just say it again. Hannibal is at the gates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously man,stop with the convoluted & twisted philosophies. You hate Jews and you know it. Just try being more honest & up front. Don't be a coward and hide behind twisted & convoluted philosophy. You want Israel gone but you're just too much of a coward to actually do something about it. Well it's time for you to step up like the Nazis did. Either put up or shut up. You talk a good game but are you willing to back it up? The Jews have faced horrific monsters in their past so i'm pretty sure they're ready for you. Israel is there to stay. Now unless you're prepared to do something about this,you should just shut up and accept this reality. And please spare us all the excuses and justifications for your hate & bigotry. No one with any common sense is buying it. Now off to Israel for ya. At least fight for what you believe in.
Click to expand...


Summary of your contributions to this thread:

>"You're a Nazi because I say so."
>"Stop lying, you're a Nazi."
>"I don't need proof; you're a Nazi, you Nazi."
>"Nazi."

Predicted response to this post: see above.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I know. Opposition to Zionism makes you "HITLER!!!" Don't try to deny it, because a Zionist will just say it again. Hannibal is at the gates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously man,stop with the convoluted & twisted philosophies. You hate Jews and you know it. Just try being more honest & up front. Don't be a coward and hide behind twisted & convoluted philosophy. You want Israel gone but you're just too much of a coward to actually do something about it. Well it's time for you to step up like the Nazis did. Either put up or shut up. You talk a good game but are you willing to back it up? The Jews have faced horrific monsters in their past so i'm pretty sure they're ready for you. Israel is there to stay. Now unless you're prepared to do something about this,you should just shut up and accept this reality. And please spare us all the excuses and justifications for your hate & bigotry. No one with any common sense is buying it. Now off to Israel for ya. At least fight for what you believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Summary of your contributions to this thread:
> 
> >"You're a Nazi because I say so."
> >"Stop lying, you're a Nazi."
> >"I don't need proof; you're a Nazi, you Nazi."
> >"Nazi."
> 
> Predicted response to this post: see above.
Click to expand...


Didn't say you were a Nazi. You said i said that but of course i didn't. I said you use your twisted & convoluted philosophies to try and hide the fact you're a hateful Bigot. I also said your hate for Jews is similar to the Nazis' hate for Jews. Your desire for Israel to be removed is hateful and does promote the idea of a Holocaust II. So yes,you are similar to the Nazis and their beliefs. You just try and hide your hate & bigotry. You are a coward in that respect. You want Israel gone,then get over there and do it. Stop whining and hiding. There really is nothing worse than a hateful Bigot who pretends he or she isn't a Bigot. That's just so cowardly. Israel awaits your attempt at removing them. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously man,stop with the convoluted & twisted philosophies. You hate Jews and you know it. Just try being more honest & up front. Don't be a coward and hide behind twisted & convoluted philosophy. You want Israel gone but you're just too much of a coward to actually do something about it. Well it's time for you to step up like the Nazis did. Either put up or shut up. You talk a good game but are you willing to back it up? The Jews have faced horrific monsters in their past so i'm pretty sure they're ready for you. Israel is there to stay. Now unless you're prepared to do something about this,you should just shut up and accept this reality. And please spare us all the excuses and justifications for your hate & bigotry. No one with any common sense is buying it. Now off to Israel for ya. At least fight for what you believe in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of your contributions to this thread:
> 
> >"You're a Nazi because I say so."
> >"Stop lying, you're a Nazi."
> >"I don't need proof; you're a Nazi, you Nazi."
> >"Nazi."
> 
> Predicted response to this post: see above.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say you were a Nazi. You said i said that but of course i didn't. I said you use your twisted & convoluted philosophies to try and hide the fact you're a hateful Bigot. I said your hate for Jews is similar to the Nazis' hate for Jews. Your desire for Israel to be removed is hateful and does promote the idea of a Holocaust II. So yes,you are similar to the Nazis and their beliefs. You just try and hide your hate & bigotry. You are a coward in that respect. You want Israel gone,then get over there and do it. Stop whining and hiding. There really is nothing worse than a hateful Bigot who pretends he or she isn't a Bigot. That's just so cowardly. Israel awaits your attempt at removing them. Good luck to ya.
Click to expand...


Please link to any post of my expressing hatred for Jews in general and supporting "Hitler"-esque policies toward them. You are a liar. I don't take kindly to people who turn to slander when they're unable to produce substantive arguments. Quit lying.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Arabs are deranged kooks. We should leave the Middle East entirely. We have nothing in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. They really are very irrational and hateful for the most part. Time for us to get the Hell out of there.





This popcorn sure is tasty.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are deranged kooks. We should leave the Middle East entirely. We have nothing in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. They really are very irrational and hateful for the most part. Time for us to get the Hell out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This popcorn sure is tasty.
Click to expand...


I stand by my comments. Arabs are very irrational and hateful for the most part. And we don't have anything in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. See,i'm am an honest person. I don't hide behind twisted and convoluted philosophies like you do. You're a hateful Bigot but you're just too much of a coward to say what you really think. Therefore you make up all these stupid theories and philosophies to justify your hate & bigotry. You call for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your computer. You're just a dishonest pussy in the end. You're worse than your average hateful Bigot. You're a dishonest & cowardly hateful Bigot.


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are deranged kooks. We should leave the Middle East entirely. We have nothing in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. They really are very irrational and hateful for the most part. Time for us to get the Hell out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This popcorn sure is tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by my comments. Arabs are very irrational and hateful for the most part. And we don't have anything in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. See,i'm am an honest person. I don't hide behind twisted and convoluted philosophies like you do. You're a hateful Bigot but you're just too much of a coward to say what you really think. Therefore you make up all these stupid theories and philosophies to justify your hate & bigotry. You call for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your computer. You're just a dishonest pussy in the end. You're worse than your average hateful Bigot. You're a dishonest & cowardly hateful Bigot.
Click to expand...


Still waiting on that proof, Gomer.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This popcorn sure is tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by my comments. Arabs are very irrational and hateful for the most part. And we don't have anything in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. See,i'm am an honest person. I don't hide behind twisted and convoluted philosophies like you do. You're a hateful Bigot but you're just too much of a coward to say what you really think. Therefore you make up all these stupid theories and philosophies to justify your hate & bigotry. You call for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your computer. You're just a dishonest pussy in the end. You're worse than your average hateful Bigot. You're a dishonest & cowardly hateful Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that proof, Gomer.
Click to expand...


Yea well you just keep on calling for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your Computer. I'm pretty you'll never amount to anything more than the cowardly little Bigot you are. Your fantasies of removing the State of Israel really are just fantasies. Besides,you're way too much of a pussy to try and remove them yourself. But hey,enjoy your Holocaust fantasies. I wont rain on your parade anymore. See Ya!


----------



## Kalam

LibocalypseNow said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by my comments. Arabs are very irrational and hateful for the most part. And we don't have anything in common with them other than the fact we want to buy their oil and they want to sell it. See,i'm am an honest person. I don't hide behind twisted and convoluted philosophies like you do. You're a hateful Bigot but you're just too much of a coward to say what you really think. Therefore you make up all these stupid theories and philosophies to justify your hate & bigotry. You call for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your computer. You're just a dishonest pussy in the end. You're worse than your average hateful Bigot. You're a dishonest & cowardly hateful Bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that proof, Gomer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea well you just keep on calling for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your Computer. I'm pretty you'll never amount to anything more than the cowardly little Bigot you are. Your fantasies of removing the State of Israel really are just fantasies. Besides,you're way too much of a pussy to try and remove them yourself. But hey,enjoy your Holocaust fantasies. I wont rain on your parade anymore. See Ya!
Click to expand...


>"You're a bigot."
-"Prove that I'm a bigot."
>"Don't deny it, you pussy, you're a bigot."

(repeat)

Later, tool.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Kalam said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that proof, Gomer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well you just keep on calling for the destruction of Israel while hiding behind your Computer. I'm pretty you'll never amount to anything more than the cowardly little Bigot you are. Your fantasies of removing the State of Israel really are just fantasies. Besides,you're way too much of a pussy to try and remove them yourself. But hey,enjoy your Holocaust fantasies. I wont rain on your parade anymore. See Ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >"You're a bigot."
> -"Prove that I'm a bigot."
> >"Don't deny it, you pussy, you're a bigot."
> 
> (repeat)
> 
> Later, tool.
Click to expand...


You are a cowardly Bigot. You just lie to yourself and others on that. You invent these stupid & twisted theories and philosophies to hide your hate & bigotry. But it's not the Bigotry that bothers me most about people like you. It's the dishonesty and cowardice. You want Israel gone? Then why don't you quit hiding behind your Computer and get over there and make that happen? Otherwise,quit all your whining about Israel. They have a right to exist and that's just the way it is. You are not an honest person. You hate Jews but you pretend you don't. That's just so cowardly in my opinion. So let us all know when you're heading over to Israel to help destroy them. Otherwise,you're just a lying bigoted pussy.


----------



## Kalam

Kalam said:


> >"You're a bigot."
> -"Prove that I'm a bigot."
> >"Don't deny it, you pussy, you're a bigot."
> 
> (repeat)
> 
> Later, tool.





I thought you were done posting. I guess you figured that repeating the same nonsense just _one_ more time would make me admit to something that isn't true.


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Turkey's Prime Minister meddling in Israeli border policies with Egypt.  Turkey furthers the meddling by not only meddling but by releasing the data that it is meddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was about armenians, the trail of tears, and sucking dick. oh and lebanese sluts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and? whats the problem?
Click to expand...



no problem at all.

many threads go off topic.

many improve a lot by going off the OP topic.

many threads meander.

it can make it interesting.

complaining about off topic posts incessantly derails threads.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was about armenians, the trail of tears, and sucking dick. oh and lebanese sluts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and? whats the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no problem at all.
> 
> many threads go off topic.
> 
> many improve a lot by going off the OP topic.
> 
> many threads meander.
> 
> it can make it interesting.
> 
> complaining about off topic posts incessantly derails threads.
Click to expand...


Welcome back.


----------



## Synthaholic

LibocalypseNow said:


> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.




No they are not.  If they are, you can post a link to support it.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No they are not. * If they are, you can post a link to support it.
Click to expand...


Turks are entering Iraq and killing Kurds.  You say they are not Synth? 



> Turkey: Over 100 Kurdish Rebels Killed in Strikes on Iraq -US 'Providing Intelligence' for Attacks by Jason Ditz, June 18, 2010
> 
> The Turkish military today said that they had killed over 100 Kurdish rebels in the past month of attacks on northern Iraq&#8217;s Kurdistan region, including 20 in the past week.



Turkey: Over 100 Kurdish Rebels Killed in Strikes on Iraq -- News from Antiwar.com




Contradiction is just the automatic gainsaying of anything the other person says. It is not an argument and is truly useless in discussion.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM"]Contradiction is the automatic gainsaying of anything the other says. [/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No they are not. * If they are, you can post a link to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turks are entering Iraq and killing Kurds.  You say they are not Synth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey: Over 100 Kurdish Rebels Killed in Strikes on Iraq -US 'Providing Intelligence' for Attacks by Jason Ditz, June 18, 2010
> 
> The Turkish military today said that they had killed over 100 Kurdish rebels in the past month of attacks on northern Iraq&#8217;s Kurdistan region, including 20 in the past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey: Over 100 Kurdish Rebels Killed in Strikes on Iraq -- News from Antiwar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contradiction is just the automatic gainsaying of anything the other person says. It is not an argument and is truly useless in discussion.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM"]Contradiction is the automatic gainsaying of anything the other says. [/ame]
Click to expand...


Don't bother Ropey Synthia has her head shoved up her ass in regards to the Turks, in her eyes they can do no wrong. The Evil Americans, Israelis and those vile Kurds are the bad guys.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No they are not. * If they are, you can post a link to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turks are entering Iraq and killing Kurds.  You say they are not Synth?
Click to expand...


They are hunting down and killing PKK terrorists.  Just as we are hunting down and killing al Qaeda terrorists.

Why is it only ok when we do it?


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No *they *are not.  If they are, you can post a link to support it.
Click to expand...


Kurds are being killed. You said they are not.

Now you are arguing flavor.

D'oh...


----------



## High_Gravity

Mideast Dispatch Archive: Turks kill 130 Kurds (& The worlds favorite sport is)

Turkey Again Killing Kurds « EnduringSense

Warning as Turks kill Kurd militants - World - smh.com.au


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey is exterminating the Kurds as we speak. *These are fellow Muslims. Turkey should be ashamed of themselves. When they stop trying to exterminate the Kurds,we'll talk. Till then,they can go Fuck themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No *they *are not.  If they are, you can post a link to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurds are being killed. You said they are not.
> 
> Now you are arguing flavor.
> 
> D'oh...
Click to expand...


Are you going to start posting dishonestly now?  Let me know , so I don't waste my time.

Read my post again.


----------



## Synthaholic

High_Gravity said:


> Mideast Dispatch Archive: Turks kill 130 Kurds (& The worlds favorite sport is)
> 
> Turkey Again Killing Kurds « EnduringSense
> 
> Warning as Turks kill Kurd militants - World - smh.com.au


What part of 'Kurd *Militants*' has you confused, moron?


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mideast Dispatch Archive: Turks kill 130 Kurds (& The worlds favorite sport is)
> 
> Turkey Again Killing Kurds « EnduringSense
> 
> Warning as Turks kill Kurd militants - World - smh.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of 'Kurd *Militants*' has you confused, moron?
Click to expand...


You said to post proof the Turks were killing Kurds, you didn't specify whether they had to be Militants or not you fucking retard, now get down there and service my cock, wax on wax off you slutty bitch.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No *they *are not.  If they are, you can post a link to support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are being killed. You said they are not.
> 
> Now you are arguing flavor.
> 
> D'oh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you going to start posting dishonestly now?  Let me know , so I don't waste my time.
> 
> Read my post again.
Click to expand...


A Kurd is a Kurd. Just because you are found to be wrong in your blanket statement is no reason to call another dishonest.

Accept it and move on. Or continue to whine.

Neg for the dishonest.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are being killed. You said they are not.
> 
> Now you are arguing flavor.
> 
> D'oh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to start posting dishonestly now?  Let me know , so I don't waste my time.
> 
> Read my post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Kurd is a Kurd. Just because you are found to be wrong in your blanket statement is no reason to whine about it.
> 
> Accept it and move on. Or continue to whine.
> 
> Neg for the dishonest.
Click to expand...


I said they were not exterminating Kurds.  There is nothing wrong in that blanket statement.

It's like saying Israelis are exterminating Palestinians, or the U.S. is exterminating Afghans and Iraqis.

A neg rep is coming your way for your conscious decision to cease discussion, resorting to dishonest posting.

ETA:  No -  a Kurd is not a Kurd.  Some are terrorists.


----------



## High_Gravity

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to start posting dishonestly now?  Let me know , so I don't waste my time.
> 
> Read my post again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kurd is a Kurd. Just because you are found to be wrong in your blanket statement is no reason to whine about it.
> 
> Accept it and move on. Or continue to whine.
> 
> Neg for the dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said they were not exterminating Kurds.  There is nothing wrong in that blanket statement.
> 
> It's like saying Israelis are exterminating Palestinians, or the U.S. is exterminating Afghans and Iraqis.
> 
> A neg rep is coming your way for your conscious decision to cease discussion, resorting to dishonest posting.
Click to expand...


A positive rep is coming your way for the killer blowjob you hooked me up with this morning, you go girl.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to start posting dishonestly now?  Let me know , so I don't waste my time.
> 
> Read my post again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kurd is a Kurd. Just because you are found to be wrong in your blanket statement is no reason to whine about it.
> 
> Accept it and move on. Or continue to whine.
> 
> Neg for the dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said they were not exterminating Kurds.  There is nothing wrong in that blanket statement.
> 
> It's like saying Israelis are exterminating Palestinians, or the U.S. is exterminating Afghans and Iraqis.
> 
> A neg rep is coming your way for your conscious decision to cease discussion, resorting to dishonest posting.
> 
> ETA:  No -  a Kurd is not a Kurd.  Some are terrorists.
Click to expand...


Sorry. They are all Kurds. Some are terrorists, some are not. But they are all Kurds.

You said Kurds were not being exterminated by Turks. They are and Turkey is even going into another country to kill them. And I am not American.

But they are all Kurds. 

Regardless of your attempt to take away their history in one fell swoop.


----------



## High_Gravity

Turks use chemical weapons against Kurds | Armenia News - NEWS.am






Numerous reports on frequent clashes between the Kurdish rebels and the Turkish armed forces appeared in the German press. It is also noted that the Turkish army uses chemical weapons against Kurds.

The Turkish armed forces have used chemical weapons and torn to pieces bodies of the Kurdish militants, Turkish Firat news agency reported referring to German Der Spigel, Die Welt and Die Tageszeitung.

In an interview with Der Spigel, the co-chair of Germany&#8217;s Green Party Claudia Roth said that Turkey &#8220;need to explain things&#8221;. In his turn, the chairman of the Bundestag&#8217;s Foreign Relations Committee Ruprecht Polenz stated that an international investigation into the incident should be launched.

A forensics report released by the Hamburg University Hospital also backed suspicions that PKK rebels were killed by chemical weapons.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Turks use chemical weapons against Kurds | Armenia News - NEWS.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous reports on frequent clashes between the Kurdish rebels and the Turkish armed forces appeared in the German press. It is also noted that the Turkish army uses chemical weapons against Kurds.
> 
> The Turkish armed forces have used chemical weapons and torn to pieces bodies of the Kurdish militants, Turkish Firat news agency reported referring to German Der Spigel, Die Welt and Die Tageszeitung.
> 
> In an interview with Der Spigel, the co-chair of Germany&#8217;s Green Party Claudia Roth said that Turkey &#8220;need to explain things&#8221;. In his turn, the chairman of the Bundestag&#8217;s Foreign Relations Committee Ruprecht Polenz stated that an international investigation into the incident should be launched.
> 
> A forensics report released by the Hamburg University Hospital also backed suspicions that PKK rebels were killed by chemical weapons.



Indeed.



			
				Synthaholic said:
			
		

> ETA: No - a Kurd is not a Kurd. Some are terrorists.



Wrong. They are all Kurds. Some Kurds are terrorists. Some are not. But they are all Kurds.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turks use chemical weapons against Kurds | Armenia News - NEWS.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous reports on frequent clashes between the Kurdish rebels and the Turkish armed forces appeared in the German press. It is also noted that the Turkish army uses chemical weapons against Kurds.
> 
> The Turkish armed forces have used chemical weapons and torn to pieces bodies of the Kurdish militants, Turkish Firat news agency reported referring to German Der Spigel, Die Welt and Die Tageszeitung.
> 
> In an interview with Der Spigel, the co-chair of Germanys Green Party Claudia Roth said that Turkey need to explain things. In his turn, the chairman of the Bundestags Foreign Relations Committee Ruprecht Polenz stated that an international investigation into the incident should be launched.
> 
> A forensics report released by the Hamburg University Hospital also backed suspicions that PKK rebels were killed by chemical weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: No - a Kurd is not a Kurd. Some are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. They are all Kurds. Some Kurds are terrorists. Some are not. But they are all Kurds.
Click to expand...


The Turks did a good job keeping that under wraps, I had no clue chemical weapons were used on the Kurds from the Turks until I googled this search.


----------



## vixi

Ropey said:


> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is not what?  You said All but the person you quoted did not say "All".
> 
> Where did your "All" come from and what do you mean by it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant All the mentioned countries are Mulsim, then you said " who said All ?, i said which one of them is not a Mulsim country:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, all the mentioned countries are Muslim. Who said any of them were not? You never quoted anyone saying any of the three countries were not Muslim.
> 
> So, what is your point? I am assuming you do have one.
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe these countries want Turkey to meddle in their affairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> Maybe not?
> 
> But they are still meddling...
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is occupying "A" country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not meddling in Turkey's affairs. Israel is not telling Turkey to do anything. The Israel/Palestinian issue is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Create a thread about that issue if you wish, but this thread is not about that.  It's about Turkey who is a blacker kettle than Israel calling Israel black.
> 
> That's what this thread is about.
Click to expand...


 Who said that you said they are not..just a point you seem not have noticed. So unless the Egyptians informed you about their worries of Turkey meddeling in their affairs,or you heard it on some news channel, then i suggest you sit quiet and stop complaining before they they even did :

No one said Israel is meddling in Turkey's affairs , neither did Turkey tell Egypt to do anything. I am sure Turkey has a better interest for Egypt than YOU or ISRAEL. Let me know when the Egyptians complaine to you


----------



## Ropey

vixi said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant All the mentioned countries are Mulsim, then you said " who said All ?, i said which one of them is not a Mulsim country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, all the mentioned countries are Muslim. Who said any of them were not? You never quoted anyone saying any of the three countries were not Muslim.
> 
> So, what is your point? I am assuming you do have one.
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> Maybe not?
> 
> But they are still meddling...
> 
> 
> 
> vixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is occupying "A" country and people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is not meddling in Turkey's affairs. Israel is not telling Turkey to do anything. The Israel/Palestinian issue is not what this thread is about.
> 
> Create a thread about that issue if you wish, but this thread is not about that.  It's about Turkey who is a blacker kettle than Israel calling Israel black.
> 
> That's what this thread is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that you said they are not..just a point you seem not have noticed. So unless the Egyptians informed you about their worries of Turkey meddeling in their affairs,or you heard it on some news channel, then i suggest you sit quiet and stop complaining before they they even did :
> 
> No one said Israel is meddling in Turkey's affairs , neither did Turkey tell Egypt to do anything. I am sure Turkey has a better interest for Egypt than YOU or ISRAEL. Let me know when the Egyptians complaine to you
Click to expand...


Not at all. Turkey borders Israel?  Then Turkey needs to stay out of affairs that do not concern it.

I am sure that Turkey has a better interest for Turkey. You can learn things on your own and I am sure you do not need me to let you know things you can find out on your own.

If you but look.



High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turks use chemical weapons against Kurds | Armenia News - NEWS.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous reports on frequent clashes between the Kurdish rebels and the Turkish armed forces appeared in the German press. It is also noted that the Turkish army uses chemical weapons against Kurds.
> 
> The Turkish armed forces have used chemical weapons and torn to pieces bodies of the Kurdish militants, Turkish Firat news agency reported referring to German Der Spigel, Die Welt and Die Tageszeitung.
> 
> In an interview with Der Spigel, the co-chair of Germany&#8217;s Green Party Claudia Roth said that Turkey &#8220;need to explain things&#8221;. In his turn, the chairman of the Bundestag&#8217;s Foreign Relations Committee Ruprecht Polenz stated that an international investigation into the incident should be launched.
> 
> A forensics report released by the Hamburg University Hospital also backed suspicions that PKK rebels were killed by chemical weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: No - a Kurd is not a Kurd. Some are terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. They are all Kurds. Some Kurds are terrorists. Some are not. But they are all Kurds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Turks did a good job keeping that under wraps, I had no clue chemical weapons were used on the Kurds from the Turks until I googled this search.
Click to expand...


Go deeper HG. Seriously. Go deeper. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6ID8jSGHZM"]Turks Killing Kurds[/ame]



			
				Above Link said:
			
		

> hahaha kurds are dogs and&#65279; we turks killing kurds in&#65279; the streets
> Turquie24






			
				Above URL said:
			
		

> Kurdish Children(13) Beaten by Turkish Civil Police 18 January 2010-Kurdistan Region in Turkey


----------



## High_Gravity

Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News

Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly

Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels

And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News
> 
> Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly
> 
> Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels
> 
> *And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?*



And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Only a Holocaust-Denying Wingnut would claim Turkey isn't currently systematically slaughtering the Kurds both in Turkey and Iraq. The Kurds are fellow Muslims. The Turkish Government commits mass murder on a daily basis. They have no right to preach to anyone about anything. No one knows for sure just how many Kurds the Turks have slaughtered over the years. The World has chose to ignore the Kurdish Genocide. Turkey is perceived as an ally to the West. Therefore the West has conveniently ignored this Genocide. This is incredibly sad and unforgivable. Who stands up for the Kurds? So far no one has.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News
> 
> Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly
> 
> Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels
> 
> *And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds.
Click to expand...



Turkey needs to clean up their own house with the Kurds before pointing fingers at others, the more reading I have done on this shows the Turks human rights are atrocious, and this country gets to be in NATO and the EU? How come everyone was all over Saddams ass? Saddam wrote the book on fucking the Kurds and using chemical weapons, so why was he attacked and the Turks are left to do their genocide?


----------



## High_Gravity

LibocalypseNow said:


> Only a Holocaust-Denying Wingnut would claim Turkey isn't currently systematically slaughtering the Kurds both in Turkey and Iraq. The Kurds are fellow Muslims. The Turkish Government commits mass murder on a daily basis. They have no right to preach to anyone about anything. No one knows for sure just how many Kurds the Turks have slaughtered over the years. The World has chose to ignore the Kurdish Genocide. Turkey is perceived as an ally to the West. Therefore the West has conveniently ignored this Genocide. This is incredibly sad and unforgivable. Who stands up for the Kurds? So far no one has.



The sad thing is Kurds look to America as their big brother, Irbil the capital of Kurdistan is the one of the safest places in the Middle East where an American can actually walk the streets and feel safe, there really aren't that many places like that for Americans in the Middle East. Even after we fucked them after the Gulf War and sat idly by while Saddam gassed them, they still have a good relationships with America and they are a good honest people, they don't deserve to be treated like dogs by the Arabs and Turks.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

The Kurds look at the Arabs & Turks as being irrationally violent cretins. And they have good reason to feel this way. I'm inclined to agree with them on that assessment. Arabs especially are the most irrationally violent people on this Planet.


----------



## Ropey

high_gravity said:


> libocalypsenow said:
> 
> 
> 
> only a holocaust-denying wingnut would claim turkey isn't currently systematically slaughtering the kurds both in turkey and iraq. The kurds are fellow muslims. The turkish government commits mass murder on a daily basis. They have no right to preach to anyone about anything. No one knows for sure just how many kurds the turks have slaughtered over the years. The world has chose to ignore the kurdish genocide. Turkey is perceived as an ally to the west. Therefore the west has conveniently ignored this genocide. This is incredibly sad and unforgivable. Who stands up for the kurds? So far no one has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sad thing is kurds look to america as their big brother, irbil the capital of kurdistan is the one of the safest places in the middle east where an american can actually walk the streets and feel safe, there really aren't that many places like that for americans in the middle east. Even after we fucked them after the gulf war and sat idly by while saddam gassed them, they still have a good relationships with america and they are a good honest people, they don't deserve to be treated like dogs by the arabs and turks.
Click to expand...


This bears repeating.


----------



## Ropey

vixi said:


> I am sure Turkey has a better interest for Egypt than YOU or ISRAEL.






I'm sure what the interest is. 

Turkey is not an East-West bridge.  Under Erdogan, it is an entirely Ottoman and has to be defeated or it will cause a lot of damage. 

Turkey should be kicked out of Nato if Europe wants any stability on its Eastern flank.

Does all this mean that the country is becoming more focused on the Islamic world and its Muslim tradition in its foreign policy? *Absolutely*. 

Does it mean that it is "abandoning" or wants to abandon its traditional Western orientation and willingness to cooperate with us? *Absolutely*.

 At the end of the day we will have to live with a Turkey whose population is propelling much of what we see. This calls for a more issue-by-issue approach, and recognition that Turkey will often go its own way and is moving towards a fundamentalist state.

When the great war comes, Turkey will be Russia's issue anyway.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News
> 
> Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly
> 
> Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels
> 
> *And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. *They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds*.
Click to expand...


A Jew who doesn't know what 'extermination' of a people means.  Hah!  It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.

The Israelis will only push Turkey so far, and not out of any military concerns.  They know that Turkey has great control over their future.  That's why they have been friendly with Turkey and have engaged in joint military exercises.  They need Turkey's good will.

Any idea why?  I doubt you have the first clue.


----------



## jillian

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I really like Turkey, it's a modern very western country. I do not like, however, the direction they are taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is going in the right direction; back to it's Islamic roots.
Click to expand...


turkey's roots weren't only islamic. turkey had huge and vital jewish and christian populations. only islamicist loons would want to ruin that.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News
> 
> Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly
> 
> Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels
> 
> *And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. *They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Jew who doesn't know what 'extermination' of a people means.  Hah!  It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.
> 
> The Israelis will only push Turkey so far, and not out of any military concerns.  They know that Turkey has great control over their future.  That's why they have been friendly with Turkey and have engaged in joint military exercises.  They need Turkey's good will.
> 
> Any idea why?  I doubt you have the first clue.
Click to expand...

Anyone?

Still trying to figure it out?


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Forces Kill Kurdish Civilians - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News
> 
> Gunaysu: Turkish State Wages War Against Kurdish Civilian Political Movement | Armenian Weekly
> 
> Turkish soldiers enter Iraqi Kurdistan region, kill four Kurdish PKK rebels
> 
> *And these are the same people trying to lecture Israel on getting involved in the business of others? is this a joke?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. *They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Jew who doesn't know what 'extermination' of a people means.  Hah!  It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.
> 
> The Israelis will only push Turkey so far, and not out of any military concerns.  They know that Turkey has great control over their future.  That's why they have been friendly with Turkey and have engaged in joint military exercises.  They need Turkey's good will.
> 
> Any idea why?  I doubt you have the first clue.
Click to expand...


As I said in our PM that you began. I have my stand, you have yours. You have the singular inability to see one meddling over another.

I said in the early postings of this thread something about the pot calling the kettle black.




Both are black Synth.  

Clues are not necessary.  It's not black and white. It's black and black.

Fine.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason I am in this thread. Erdogan can leak up a tree for all I care. *They attack Israel so that the papers show this rather than their extermination of the Kurds*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Jew who doesn't know what 'extermination' of a people means.  Hah!  It would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.
> 
> The Israelis will only push Turkey so far, and not out of any military concerns.  They know that Turkey has great control over their future.  That's why they have been friendly with Turkey and have engaged in joint military exercises.  They need Turkey's good will.
> 
> Any idea why?  I doubt you have the first clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said in our PM that you began. I have my stand, you have yours. You have the singular inability to see one meddling over another.
> 
> I said in the early postings of this thread something about the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are black Synth.
> 
> Clues are not necessary.  It's not black and white. It's black and black.
> 
> Fine.
Click to expand...

Answer why Israel needs Turkey's good will and cannot afford to piss them off.  Because they desperately do need them.

Wanna just take a guess?


----------



## Ropey

Israel at this point is not looking at it through your eyes.

OK?


----------



## Synthaholic

Ropey said:


> Israel at this point is not looking at it through your eyes.
> 
> OK?


Since you are being purposefully obtuse, I'll tell you:

Water.  Israel gets all it's water from sources that first run through Turkey.  If Turkey should ever choke off that supply, Israel would be in deep trouble.

It's not only the Israelis - Iraq also is in the same situation, as the Tigris and Euphrates both go through Turkey first.  So is Syria, Lebanon, and Jordon.


----------



## Ropey

Synthaholic said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel *at this point i*s not looking at it through your eyes.
> 
> OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are being purposefully obtuse, I'll tell you:
> 
> Water.  Israel gets all it's water from sources that first run through Turkey.  If Turkey should ever choke off that supply, Israel would be in deep trouble.
> 
> It's not only the Israelis - Iraq also is in the same situation, as the Tigris and Euphrates both go through Turkey first.  So is Syria, Lebanon, and Jordon.
Click to expand...


No water comes from Turkey to Israel. There is not even a pipeline. A previously discussed water project with Turkey is already canceled.  The 50 million cubic meter deal is over many years ago. Two thousand and six I believe.  As well, that was a small water deal. 

If you are talking about damning, then you are lost to insanity.



> Water experts said the deal would have provided only a small percentage of Israel's water needs. Critics have said the plan, going back more than five years, was motivated more by politics than economics.





> Arlosoroff said the chances of building a pipeline deal are very low, especially now that Israel has opened a new desalination plant in the port city of Ashkelon with a second plant in the works. Israel also has reduced its water needs through expertise in drip irrigation and recycling waste water for agricultural use.
> 
> "I wouldn't buy stock in the company that has to bring water from Turkey to Israel," he said.



Nu?

Israel, Turkey put landmark water agreement into deep freeze

Maybe they can redirect some of that water to their friends in Syria, who are suffering from serious drought.

AFP: UN distributes food aid in drought-hit Syria


----------



## Mournfulmaniac

LibocalypseNow said:


> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate it when meddling nations accuse other nations of meddling. Hey Turkey,just go away and mind your own business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support.
> God bless you, Turkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol! Who's "We?" The Palestinians would be much better off if they ditched outside influences and simply made Peace with Israel. Turkey should worry about Turkey. Their obsession with Israel is just stupid. The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a Holocaust II will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
Click to expand...


Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?


----------



## Meister

Mournfulmaniac said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonlite0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a country of true men and we need its powerful support.
> God bless you, Turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Who's "We?" The Palestinians would be much better off if they ditched outside influences and simply made Peace with Israel. Turkey should worry about Turkey. Their obsession with Israel is just stupid. The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a Holocaust II will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
> And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?
Click to expand...

Your saying there was no Holocaust?


----------



## Jroc

Meister said:


> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Who's "We?" The Palestinians would be much better off if they ditched outside influences and simply made Peace with Israel. Turkey should worry about Turkey. Their obsession with Israel is just stupid. The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a Holocaust II will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
> And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying there was no Holocaust?
Click to expand...


Must be Sunni's buddy. Here's another one doesn't he sound like Sunni-man?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4yoLd_sze4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4yoLd_sze4[/ame]


----------



## Mournfulmaniac

Meister said:


> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Who's "We?" The Palestinians would be much better off if they ditched outside influences and simply made Peace with Israel. Turkey should worry about Turkey. Their obsession with Israel is just stupid. The same can be said of all Muslim Nations who obsess over Israel. Their dreams of a Holocaust II will not be coming true. Time for them to get over it and just make Peace with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
> And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your saying there was no Holocaust?
Click to expand...


He is talkin about the "Holocaust Dream" and i say there is not holocaust right now. Right?


----------



## Ropey

Mournfulmaniac said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
> And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying there was no Holocaust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is talking about the "Holocaust Dream" and i say there is not holocaust right now. Right?
Click to expand...


I agree, which is why it is a "dream". 

Sometimes dreams are made to come true.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeii225G-HM"]Sometimes, the ones who desire to make their dreams come true speak of their dreams[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S995NCeaUg"]Sometimes They Teach These Dreams to their Young[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL0C2QvqIlo"]And...[/ame]

The dreams of children turn into adult dreams sometimes.


----------



## Mournfulmaniac

Ropey said:


> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your saying there was no Holocaust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is talkin about the "Holocaust Dream" and i say there is not holocaust right now. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why it is a "dream".
> 
> Sometimes dreams are made to come true.
Click to expand...


But its not the way. People can't solve their problems with this way.
And you have to know that, none of them wants to fight. I mean muslim countries.
If Israel did not kick Palestinian's asses, we won't discuss Israel-Palestine's situation.

And Jroc, I don't know Sunni-Man.


----------



## Ropey

Mournfulmaniac said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is talkin about the "Holocaust Dream" and i say there is not holocaust right now. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it is a "dream".
> 
> Sometimes dreams are made to come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But its not the way. People can't solve their problems with this way.
> 
> *And you have to know that, none of them wants to fight. I mean muslim countries.*
> 
> If Israel did not kick Palestinian's asses, we won't discuss Israel-Palestine's situation.
> 
> And Jroc, I don't know Sunni-Man.
Click to expand...


I agree that this is not the way to peace (western peace, not Islamic peace). 

The dreams of children turn into adult dreams sometimes. And let me be even more clear. If you look at the genocide that is happening today you will see that once started, it is not stopped by anything but extreme warfare.

I say we need to stop it before it starts. 

No muslim countries wish to fight?

21 Muslim border wars where 20 have nothing to do with Israel belies your statement.


----------



## Mournfulmaniac

Ropey said:


> Mournfulmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it is a "dream".
> 
> Sometimes dreams are made to come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its not the way. People can't solve their problems with this way.
> 
> *And you have to know that, none of them wants to fight. I mean muslim countries.*
> 
> If Israel did not kick Palestinian's asses, we won't discuss Israel-Palestine's situation.
> 
> And Jroc, I don't know Sunni-Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that this is not the way to peace (western peace, not Islamic peace).
> 
> The dreams of children turn into adult dreams sometimes. And let me be even more clear. If you look at the genocide that is happening today you will see that once started, it is not stopped by anything but extreme warfare.
> 
> I say we need to stop it before it starts.
> 
> No muslim countries wish to fight?
> 
> 21 Muslim border wars where 20 have nothing to do with Israel belies your statement.
Click to expand...


I didn't saw those videos, im shocked. Don't get me wrong, when im talkin about the "muslim countries" i mean Turkey.
Take a look to my first post, i just sayin "*it doesn't even matter that Israel has tiny size, its all about their terrirism actions.  Turkey just interests that issue.*  Im not defending all of muslim people and when i see the videos about "Holocaust Dream" i shocked. I did not know that.


----------



## Ropey

Mournfulmaniac said:


> I didn't saw those videos, im shocked. Don't get me wrong, when im talkin about the "muslim countries" i mean Turkey.



That's one out of 57 Muslim countries. Turkey is only one Muslim country. 



Mournfulmaniac said:


> Turkey just interests that issue.[/B]  Im not defending all of Muslim people and when i see the videos about "Holocaust Dream" i shocked. I did not know that.



You might to well to research much more. Be informed.

Do you not think that teaching these "dreams" to the young is the antithesis of any possible peace?

Peace while teaching the children to hate? Turkey plays into this because it wants recognition as a player in the Middle East.


----------



## saveliberty

Mournfulmaniac said:


> Let me start by sayin that "What the fuck are you talkin bout?" It doesn't even matter that Israel's has tiny size. Its all about Israel's terrorism actions. They wanna kick Palestinian's ass for NO REASON.  They all innocent people. Turkey just interesting that issue.
> And there is no Holocaust thing. Nobody wants to burn Jews. Why the hell are you get this?



At least he was using English.  Everyone in Palestine is innocent.  No way, no how.  Turkey better stay out of Israel and Egypt's self determination period.


----------

